# Oakes High Cheerleaders - by Marci & Co - (~BBW(mult), Drama, Eating Romance, ~SWG)



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

_~BBW(mult), Drama, Eating Romance, ~SWG _&#8211; A quarrel between divas leads to cheerleader gains at a school whose mascot is a wild boar

*The Oakes High Cheerleaders
By Marci and others
(an update with age conformity of the interactive story, here, at writer.com 
plus several new chapters.)​*
*Introduction*

Ashley Morton was angry. Very angry. In her view new campus arrival Kimberly Watson had done whatever she could do steal all that was rightfully Ashley’s. They were both 18 year olds as their Junior year concluded, but Kimberly had managed to usurp Ashley’s position as Captain of the varsity cheerleading squad. There were some in the school who claimed this was because Kimberly was a better cheerleader, but Ashley knew different. Ashley absolutely knew the only reason Kimberly had been able to replace her was due to her flaunting of her body. 

Now Kimberly was indeed somewhat stuck up and abrasive, hating it when anybody even tried to look better than her. But that was hard to do with her gorgeous jet black hair, light green eyes and perfect 5’10” 126 lb figure. Kimberly knew she had a sexy body, with her wonderful C cup breast alongside a matching well toned bottom. You could tell by how she showed off her body all the time by wearing very little clothing. 

However, Kimberly’s edging Ashley out wasn’t really due to her skill at either cheerleading or manipulation. Ashley was as much of a diva as Kimberly, and had been depending on her looks to get her by this year. She fit the cheerleader stereotype with long blond hair, dark blue eyes, and a perfect 5’9” 123 pound body but also had something else. Her family was super rich. And this meant there was a quiet envy by some against them for their perceived superior attitude. All of this had built a reservoir of resentment that put Ashley on a more fragile pedestal than she or her parents realized. The backlash was enough that it happened to benefit Kimberly when the latter was persuaded to challenge Ashley in a close contest. 

Amber Williams was a 5’10. 124 pound Senior with diva tendencies not as focused as the other two. She had always helped and supported Ashley ever since they were freshmen. It had been her hope and belief that Ashley would become captain and name Amber sub-captain. When Kimberly became captain though, Ashley turned on Amber and she stopped following and helping Ashley. As the summer break started she began to think that maybe she wouldn't need any help to ultimately supplant Kimberly. After all, she looked stunning with her light brown hair and matching brown eyes. She even had a nice body, with a nice and slim waist/stomach and wonderful C cups.

Rosa and Trixie (real name Erica), whose stories we’ll come to as we move along, completed the squad, although neither of them had the ambitions of the other three.

As summer came without her having to follow Ashley around anymore, Amber had known she would have much more time to herself. During the first weeks of her summer vacation, Amber began to practice and practice, al in hope of knocking Kimberly off her perch. However all this practice put a lot of stress on her body, until finally one day she had an accident and everything went dark ….

*Chapter One - Amber’s story*

"Looks like you are finally awake."

"Huh?" Amber said in a drowsy voice. "What happened?"

"Looks like you pushed yourself too hard; young ladies like you should really know their limits."

Amber's vision then began to focus and she realized she was in a hospital bed. She then saw the cast on her right leg and began to panic. "What happened to my leg? How bad is my leg?"

"Don't worry, nothing too serious. You just worked your leg too hard and really pulled some muscles. You were found collapsed and brought here under sedation until we could do x-rays and tests."

"So will I be able to get this cast off soon then?"

"It is kind of hard to say at the moment. Depending on how well it heals we can take it off in about a month’s time, or it could be as long as two months. But for sure it will be off before you return to school, so don't worry." 

Either way Amber couldn't help but be worried. She had her agenda. "Isn't there something I can do to speed up the process?"

"Yes, you need to just rest. You have worked yourself so hard already, so now you need to settle down and get some rest. Just try and relax and enjoy you summer vacation as much as you can. Look, some of your friends even dropped off a card for you."

The doctor handed her the card and then left the room.

The card was signed by everyone from the cheer squad, saying stuff like, "Hope you get well soon" and "Sorry we can't be there for her." and of course Kimberly put "Just be ready for practice."

*****

"We are home now sweetie." Amber's mom said trying to cheer her up. "I'm so sorry but I have to go back to work, so if you need anything just call me or dad on our cell phones." 

With that said she picked up her bag and headed out the door.

Amber just sat there on the living room couch as she heard her mom leave. She was sitting there in an empty house as her parents were at work. Amber felt really depressed not being about to do anything and, like many girls her age who feel depressed, she started eating a bit of junk food. She grabbed a bag of Oreos and flopped in front of the TV. The Oreos tasted great and as the day progressed she indulged in other snacks as well. 

As the week went by this indulgent pattern continued. Amber pretty much did nothing. She stayed inside her house all week just watching TV, going on the Internet and munching on her snacks nearly all the time. Feeling sorry for her daughter's injured leg and ruined summer, Amber's mom quickly stocked up on anything her sweet little princess desired. 

With her mother busy with work and shopping plus her father being busy with his business travels, Amber was home alone most the time. This is probably one of the biggest reasons why Amber didn't notice that she had developed a nasty habit which was totally altering her body. Amber no longer ate just because she was depressed or hungry, now she ate just because the food was there. Whenever she saw a box of cupcakes or Oreos, she would rip them open and began to munch on them while watching TV. 

Unbelievably she didn't even notice at all the binge she was involved in. She would surf the web with one hand and eat Oreos with her other hand. With her biggest exercise of the day being limping from the entertainment room to kitchen, her body began to take a major change.

The pink shorts she was wearing now squeezed around newly softened thighs, while her rump began to fill out the shorts more, pressing against the pink material. Her midsection wasn't safe either. Her tone core was no more, as a small gut was now in its place hanging over her waist line. Her sides began to hang over her sides a little bit like her stomach, forming a small muffin top. Her face had even filled out a little too with a somewhat softened up cheeks. Her summer goal of being in the best shape of her life was backfiring as she was now in worse shape. 

At the end of a month she was by no means fat compared to everyone at her school, but she could no longer be considered super-fit. She was now getting to be a little on the plump side. If she had on regular clothes you would only see a girl with full cheeks and small belly sticking out and a nice full bottom. Most guys would still like to date her and all, but if Kimberly saw her she would freak out and yell at Amber. 

But cheerleading would have to be on hold for her till her leg healed back up. In the meantime Amber had nothing to do but keep herself busy watching her TV shows and surfing the web.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 2 &#8211; Amber and Kevin*

Amber was convalescing and snacking while watching tv as usual on Monday the fifth week of her convalescence when Kevin Marshall showed up with a half-box of pastries from the donut shop.

"Hi," he said. "Heard you were laid up and maybe could use some company."

Kevin wasn't a nerd but he wasn't part of the traditional cheerleader in crowd. But, with no one else showing up and the captivating aroma from the pastry box enticing her, Amber decided to let him stay. Almost immediately she grabbed for a jelly filled donut and Kevin knew he'd made a wise move. They chatted and played some board games, then Amber asked what caused him to come by.

"Well, you're smart, I've always liked you and I was hoping you'd let me be a friend," he said.

“Smart? That's not something you normally identify with a cheerleader you know."

"You've gotten among the best grades in every class we've had together," he replied.

Amber knew he was right, she did take her academics seriously &#8211; she had to keep up with her family’s discussions of business and world affairs. But she was surprised anyone had noticed, especially someone she’d virtually ignored, although she had no idea why. Kevin had just seemed retiring and not her type.

"And so what is your GPA?" she asked Kevin. 

"Almost 4.0, but I don't have your acrobatic talent. Mine is music."

"Oh? Do you play the guitar and sing?"

"I can - wind instruments and the piano as well."

"Oh? We have a piano. Let's hear you play."

"Sure," replied Kevin and went to the piano. Without batting an eye he pounded out a three minute medley that had elements of classical, ragtime and rock. Then he said, "now, let's get serious.”

Closing his eyes he began a Jerome Kern/Oscar Hammerstein piece, _Old Man River_, but this time he sang the words as well. At the end he turned to see Amber’s reaction and she applauded sincerely. He was truly a personality in his own right &#8211; no wonder he didn’t try to fit in with the cliques. 

“That was really good. Would you like to stay for lunch?”

“Happy to &#8211; what are we having?”

“I don’t know yet. Usually I order in because I’m not supposed to walk much.”.

“Can I look in the kitchen?”

“Sure &#8211; don’t tell me you cook too?”

“A little,” he grinned.

Kevin shortly returned and said “sorry, your kitchen isn’t deli-friendly &#8211; give me thirty minutes and I’ll be back.”

He shortly returned with a large sack. “Now give me twenty minutes more.”

By this time Amber was really getting hungry, but she was also curious.

Finally he emerged with a tray with two plates. Each contained a French bread pastrami sandwich with potato salad, chips and a piece of coconut pie for dessert.

“I can do better with more notice,” he remarked as she ate her sandwich with gusto.

“Kevin. This is great &#8211; now let me pay you.”

“No charge, I have a job and this is gratis. Just be sure to use the leftovers.”

“Leftovers?”

“Yes. There’s more potato salad and pie plus bread and fixings. Now after I clean up I’ll be going &#8211; but can I return?”

“Yes &#8211; when?”

"Well, is tomorrow too soon?”

“I guess not &#8211; we do have those leftovers,” she smiled as he left.

There were still uneaten pastries in the original box &#8211; but they were gone along with another slice of the pie by the time Amber's parents got home

Amber's parents arrived home to find their daughter in better spirits than she had been in two weeks because of Kevin's visit. Her mom wanted to meet him and so suggested that he stay the next night for supper. Amber called him and he accepted - then wondered what they were having.

"I dunno - probably meat loaf or chicken. Its what we usually have."

"Ask your mom for permission to let me cook the meal. I promise you won't be disappointed."

Remembering Kevin’s comment that he could do better with a meal if given more time Amber asked her mom, who quickly gave her permission, The next day, as Amber was lying on the couch watching TV, Kevin showed up with a couple of bags of groceries and another box of pastries.

"Wow, what are we having?” she asked.

"Waldorf salad, boneless leg of lamb, green beans almondine, garlic potatoes and (from Denmark) Apple Almond Cranberry pie for a unique dessert."

"You can cook all that?"

"And more &#8211; although the pie is an import. My mom runs a catering firm out of our house and I've been cooking for years. I know - not your usual teen hobby. Well, I like old cars and sports as well, but this should make the impression I want on your mom."

"Which is?"

"That I'm responsible enough to be trusted one on one with her daughter - which is what tonight is really all about, right?"

Amber grimaced. She knew he was spot on, but didn’t want to admit it. Her parents were protective. So she listened to her belly and changed the subject. "Sounds great - but right now I need some lunch and it shouldn't just be these pastries. Do you have enough left over from yesterday for another sandwich?"

"Yes, in fact I was planning on it. Give me 20 minutes."

While she was waiting Amber idly consumed a donut and an éclair, but still had room for Kevin's pastrami sandwich and another donut. He had one of each as well, then excused himself. Two hours later he emerged from the kitchen to announce that the salad was cooling in the fridge, the dessert was cooling on the counter, the veggies were finished and the lamb was roasting in the oven. He noticed that by this time the remaining two pastries had vanished and smiled to himself.

About 5:30 he exclaimed, “OK, its time to set the atmosphere. Where are your tablecloths?”

“In the hall pantry &#8211; but we don’t normally make the table fancy.”

“I didn’t expect you would. But in that box are two candles with holders plus some cloth napkins. I want this to be really special.”

Amber shrugged and let Kevin set the scene, even doing a formal table setting. As you might imagine the evening was a success. Her mom was satisfied and her father was impressed, especially after Kevin gave an exhibition of his music skills. However, that night Amber noted her clothes seemed a tad snug. It was the first time in weeks she’d try o dress normally. 

_“Well,”_ she thought, _“after a meal like that it is no surprise. I may be gaining a few pounds but in a few weeks I’ll be able to work it off. Kevin is sure a lot different than I imagined.”_

By the end of July Amber was back on her feet, but under instructions to “take it easy.” Kevin by then had stopped buying daily pastries but did cook meals for her and her family as a weekly custom. Amber without being conscious of it was eating more than she ever had been previously and was filling out nicely. Had she gotten on a scale she would have discovered herself to have generously passed the 130 pound standard that in theory Kimberly had set as a “limit” for cheerleaders.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 3 &#8211; The school year begins*

When it came time to suit up for cheerleading the first week of school Amber was bemused to see that she wasn’t the only one to have gained weight. Rosa of course had always been stockier, but it looked like Ashley might also have picked up a few pounds. But Amber was possibly now the heaviest member of the squad and as such became the primary target of Kimberly’s sarcastic tongue. 

“Well Amber, What did you do? Have an all summer long ice cream social? I can see who’s joining Rosa at the base of the pyramid &#8211; no way can anyone support you on the second tier. Trixie will be our new flyer &#8211; and I expect you to lose ten pounds by Thanksgiving. Is that clear”

Amber felt guilty, but also angry. Her one time posse leader Ashley had been bossy, but had never demeaned her in such a fashion. But she felt helpless to fire back against the bullying and assert her right to be herself. Her reaction was to go home and consume a bag of cookies, then have seconds at supper. 

Kevin expectedly was angry to hear about what had happened and was very reassuring to Amber, assuring her that she was far more lovely in both body and disposition than her judgmental team captain. 

Amber preened herself in front of the mirror. She had to acknowledge that she was thicker around the midriff than at the beginning of summer, but her broad upper torso and wide hips kept things she felt in proportion. She knew Kevin claimed she looked fine and his opinion was more valued than Kimberly’s any day. So what if she was now on the bottom of the pyramid? She wasn’t sure that her leg should be risking a fall anyway.

Amber of course was rationalizing. She had no desire to diet and indeed felt Kevin might even be annoyed if she did. Thinking about Rosa and Ashley she knew she wasn’t the only one on the squad with a few added pounds.

In truth of course Kimberly’s eyes were more accurate than Amber’s in estimating her gain. She was now well over 130, not merely approaching it as she liked to think. But her assessment of Kevin was correct. He liked her curves as much as she did, There was a double purpose to his exhibiting his culinary skills to her and her family &#8211; he didn’t want her even thinking of diets.

Amber tried putting in some of her older clothes. Always snug they were definitely now too tight. So, OK, she was heavier. But wasn’t gaining a few pounds as you got older normal? For all she knew she might be taller too. The more she thought about it the more she felt like gaining some more weight just to frustrate Kimberly &#8211; but then she thought about the threats she’d made to Rosa. Deliberate defiance could get them both tossed off the team. 

She sat on her bed, her undersized old clothes in hand, thinking about what Kevin had said._ “You are the only one who can decide what weight is right for you. Not me, not Kimberly, not anyone. I think you’re just fine &#8211; a bit thin for your height even. But that’s subjective and my opinion. Its your body and your life. So you have to decide.”_That evening she cornered her mom, who was a bit stout herself, and asked bluntly, “Do you think I’m getting fat? Do I need to go on a diet”

Her mom had far been more definite than Kevin. “No and no &#8211; definitely not! Please darling, I know you love cheerleading but don’t start developing an eating disorder like so many girls are today! I don’t want you to have to go into therapy like those poor things on Oprah.”

_“Big chance of that.”_ thought Amber. She knew anorexics saw themselves as fat even when they weighed less than a hundred and were fearful of eating anything. Bulimics compensated by stuffing and purging. She knew she was just the opposite in both cases. She didn’t think of herself as especially large, loved eating, and in her view didn’t eat that much, The more she thought about it the more she rejected Kimberly’s position that she needed to lose 10 pounds “or else.”.

_“I’m, just going to be my own person &#8211; and if I ever get too big for Kim then bye bye cheerleading,”_ she finally decided. The next day, as a deliberate gesture of defiance, she and Kevin had a high calorie entrée and dessert within eyesight of a fuming Kimberly.

“I won’t do this every day,” she confided to her boyfriend, “but this afternoon I wanted to make a statement!”

At the next practice Kimberly demanded that everyone get on a scale for a weight check. Rosa did, but Ashley and Amber refused, stating she had no right to make such demands.

“I am the captain and I set the rules,” Kimberly stormed.

“Not if they are discriminatory and illegal &#8211; check the Internet. Even University cheer squads are abandoning such standards,” Amber pointed out. ”As long as I can do splits and tumbles as good as anyone I have a right to be here even at 160 or 180.”

“You’re denying my authority?”

“I’m denying that you have the right to abuse that authority by telling others what they should weigh,” replied Amber,

“So you admit that you’re a tub and just don’t like me pointing it out?”

“I don’t consider myself or anyone here tubby, but even if we were that’s a subjective term that has nothing to do with our right to be here.”

Kimberly sensed that Amber was spoiling for a fight and feared that she might win. She’d obviously been doing factual homework that the intellectually lazy Kim hadn’t. The fact was that Amber was excellent in all her routines and had been a junior varsity squad member. Unlike the more phlegmatic and less skilled Rosa she might fight and actually win if pushed too hard. Kim backed down, swinging her head and saying “you’d better decide to do what I’ve told you or you could be sorry. That’s all I’m saying for now.”

With that Kimberly stormed off, leaving Rosa and Ashley amazed.

“Wow, you really took the queen bee to task,” Rosa said

“Well I’m not a drone in her hive,” snapped Amber.

“Look,” confided Ashley, “I know we’ve not been close lately, but for what it is worth I’m sorry you had to put up with that crap and thankful you spoke up. OK?”

Amber looked at her former mentor and said “Thanks. From you that took a lot. I appreciate it.”

With that she and Kevin walked off and word of the confrontation began circulating around the student body. But to Amber the important thing was Kevin’s assurance that he would stand by her. That evening as she and her family enjoyed the chicken marsala dinner he had prepared her parents also swore to back her up.

“What’s with that girl?” Amber’s dad asked after he heard what had occurred.

“She must be insecure inside and compensates by bullying and trying to control others weaker than her I guess,” Kevin said. “But Amber’s not controllable. She has a mind and a will of her own and she gives respect to those who earn it rather than threatening to harm her if she doesn’t. Its how I’ve tried to be in life and its part of why I like her.”

“So this summer you weren’t just trying to be Sir Galahad to the incapacitated princess?” Amber commented.

“As I recall we discussed our GPAs rather than your tumbling scores in our first real conversation &#8211; that was a calculated diversion from your cheerleading persona and it worked,” Kevin grinned.

“Yes, that’s true. Now that I recall you were acting as though that part of my life wasn’t really even that significant to you.” 

“Actually I was at every Junior Varsity game you ever performed in &#8211; I knew your skills. But you’re partly right. I had been impressed by you as a person before I even knew you were on the squad. You tackle your classes just like I do, which is rare, but you were oblivious to the similarity. While you were still part of Ashley’s posse I knew it wasn’t the time. I was in such in a world of music, business and other interests that she likely wouldn’t have approved and you might have gone along with her.”

Amber’s parents were amazed at the seemingly casual but obviously well thought out calculations of Amber’s boyfriend.

“So by bumping Ashley Kim did me a favor?”

“Inadvertently. But you watch &#8211; Kim’s overreaching and getting a bad rep. She’s going to stumble, and, when she does, expect Ashley to pounce. If you notice, she hasn’t quit the team. She’s waiting. ”

“I thought that was just to please her parents?”

“They no doubt agree. But my info is that it is personal as well. She believes she’s better qualified and deserves the position. Do you think Kim earned it fairly?”

“Honestly, I can’t see how. It was like Kim came out of nowhere and grabbed it.” 

Kevin nodded. “And not even that. Kim was given her position by people who wanted to teach Ashley’s family a lesson. Kim doesn’t realize that, of course. Right now she thinks she’s Miss Superior and is off on a power trip with an ego the size of the Astrodome waiting to go pop."

“Ashley probably thinks she’s superior as well.”

“I don’t know her like you do, but I feel her attitude is one of quiet entitlement that comes with those who are born to power - I don’t think I’ve ever seen her bully or abuse anyone. Its different.”

Amber thought a moment. “You know, you’re right. She was at times a little patronizing and condescending, but I can’t think of her ever insulting people like Kim.”

“Its called class. People like her don’t dish out abuse even to those they might regard as their social inferiors.”

“She even apologized to me for the way I’m being treated.”

“I noticed &#8211; like I say, she’s taken a fall, learned some lessons and is looking for payback. Her fury is building and she’s biding her time looking for an opening. Now, if I’ve pontificated enough, is everyone ready for Crème Brule for dessert?”

Amber's mom looked at her with a look that said _“this boy is a keeper.”_
Kevin really had impressed Amber's parents both with his cooking and his words. It was exactly what Kevin had wanted to do. Amber was glad to have finally found a boyfriend that her parents liked and that she liked a lot too. Most of the boyfriends they had approved of before were nerds. Kevin was definitely not a nerd so he met both her parents and her wants.

Amber giggled when she heard Kevin ask who was ready for Creme Brule for dessert. Even though she was quite full, she still had room for dessert. She had a big sweet tooth after all and she always saved room for dessert. 
"I am," she said with a smile.

Amber's mom also agreed to have one while her dad said he will take a little of his wife's. Kevin nodded, picked up the dirty dishes, and headed back into the kitchen. A few minutes later he returned with three Creme Brules. He set one down in front of Amber, the second in front of her parents and took the third for himself..

Amber eagerly picked up her spoon and dug in, taking a bite. 

_"Mm, so good," _she moaned softly. Her mom took a bite and agreed and then her dad followed suit. They finished their dessert and then headed upstairs to read and watch tv, giving Amber and Kevin time to themselves.

"You have really impressed my parents. You are the first guy I have liked that has done it," Amber said. She couldn't believe that she had just said that but she felt comfortable to be honest around Kevin. In a way it seemed a bit early to tell Kevin she liked him when he wasn't the type of guy she usually dated but she had realized lately that she really did like him. 

"I'm glad. I like you a lot Amber. I am sorry that we didn't get to know each other sooner but better late then never," Kevin said with a grin.

Amber giggled and nodded. She happily talked with him about them as she finished her creme brule. It was so good and she was so concentrating on their conversation that she didn't realize how fast she was eating it until she had finished it. By that time, they had agreed to officially start dating. 

"Aw, I can't believe I finished the Creme Brule already. It was so good. I should have eaten slower since I am sure I can't have another one," she said with a cute little pout.

"Not necessarily" Kevin said and he quickly rushed into the kitchen to return a moment later with another creme brule. They continued talking as Amber ate the second one. She tried to eat it slower but found it impossible. After dessert, they retreated to the couch where they cuddled, and talked some more. Then before he left, her gave a good night kiss that sent her up to bed in a happy stuffed daze.

With a school wardrobe carefully selected to leave room for growth Amber really wasn’t concerned about gaining weight given Kevin’s attitude and her mom’s anorexic concerns. She and Kevin were instead focused on maintaining their grades and enjoying activities that most kids their age never thought about. Earlier in the summer Kevin had taken her 80 miles to see a mini-rodeo, on another occasion 6 miles to see Navy fliers in an air exhibition, and one weekend they’d traveled to see a country and western show.

Kevin really liked Amber and he knew her active mind was stimulated by the unusual, and with school back in session he knew weekdays would be occupied by cheerleading no matter who headed the team. He also knew that meant that weekends were the best time to share activities with Amber &#8211; “cultural enrichment” activities that more often than not involved food with plenty of calories..

The visit by country singer Merle Haggard, for example, made for an associated visit to the Mesquite Inn, featuring such delicacies as bison burgers whole wheat penne pasta and goat cheese salads. A flower festival led them to discovering a family café with specialties such as pumpkin pancakes, peach and brie cheese canapés, grilled lemon trout, and asiago pilaf. Each week Kevin tried to find some new and different treat for his Amber and she enjoyed every bite.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 4 &#8211; Rosa’s Story I: off the squad *

_“Maybe I shouldn't have gone to that party last night,” _Rosa had thought to herself as she hurried into the locker rooms, dragging her cheer bag behind her already half unzipped. Once inside she threw her bag on the bench and began to strip her gray sweats and sweater off as fast as she could. 

She then moaned to herself,_ "Man, why does Kimberly have to make practice so early?"_

Still half asleep, she unzipped the other half of the bag and pulled out her uniform. She threw on the top without trouble, but like with everything else she struggled with the bottom half. Kimberly had given all the girls the same size uniform as last year, but it seems poor Rosa added a little extra fat around her rear. She looked in the full length mirror nearby and was remorseful at what she saw. Her black panties squeezed tightly around her ass and began to sink into her fat. It seemed to be just fat now with barely any muscle as she felt how jiggly it was. 

"Great, just what I wanted to see in the morning" Rose said, giving her butt a little slap which responded with a jiggle.

After many tries of tugging and pulling, her skirt finally went up to her hips. "At least I haven't gotten too big for my old uniform." 

A slight muffin top became barely visible that she knew wasn't there last year. This all must of been because all the slacking off she did during her summer break. Rosa tried her best to diet over the summer, but she was to used to her mother's cooking. It was a wonder how her older sister managed to stay so slim, in Rosa’s opinion she ate the same amount as her. Exercise didn't go well for her either. She would slack off too much with no one there to keep yelling at her. Beside she would rather spend time getting ready for a party than to work out. The cheer squad seemed to be the only thing that kept her weight down.

She then began to worry about having to do back flips and cartwheels during practice. She didn't have much time to think about that, because as soon as Rosa stepped outside Kimberly began to explode.

"Where have you been. Practice started thirty minutes ago! Everyone else was her twenty minutes early, while you were thirty minutes late! It is the first practice ........"

Rosa just stood there trying her best to ignore Kimberly's rant. 

_“Man, first week of practice and I am already getting yelled at.” _was all she thought when Kimberly keep yelling. Kimberly went on and on about how things are going to be different this year and how she was tired of Rose slacking off all the time. Rose then let out a loud yawn, which really set Kimberly off.

"ARE YOU EVEN TAKING THIS SERIOUSLY!" Kimberly screamed. Rose then knew she had made a mistake and tried to apologize but it was too late.

Furiously Kimberly yelled, "WELL YOU KNOW WHAT..."

She glared, her face red at Rosa’s nonchalant attitude.

"...YOU’RE OFF THE SQUAD!" Kimberly shouted. She then began to walk back to the rest of the team as Rosa began to plead to Kimberly. 

"You can't do this me. Please let me stay on the squad. I have wanted to be in cheer for like my whole life."

"I have been in it for barely one year and yet you are not even on the same level as me. Just leave your gear in the locker room and get off my field," hollered Kimberly. The other members began practicing immediately; they feared Kimberly would do the same to them.

Rose ran back to the locker room trying her best not to cry. She couldn't believe she just got kicked off the team and no one on the team tried to stand up for her. 

She sat in her car for about ten minutes and fixed her makeup so her family couldn't tell she was crying. Then she headed back home since her first class wasn’t for two hours.

As soon as she walked thru the front door her mother greeted her from the kitchen. "Welcome home sweetie. Did practice end early or something?

Rose could smell the eggs and bacon her mother was cooking. "Something like that I guess. I don't wanna talk about it right now."

"Well when you’re done upstairs, come back down and have some breakfast with us." Rose's hunger soon took over her sadness, as the smell of the bacon sizzling and eggs frying entered thru her nose. She knew if she stood downstairs any longer she would go gulp down some breakfast. So she ran straight to her room and change out of her work gear and back into her light blue silk Pjs . 

Rose then flopped on her bed and sighed, "Great, I get kicked off the cheer squad and my mother is already trying to stuff me with food. It won't be long till I turn into a disgusting fatso sow." 

She buried her head in her pillow and let out a scream.

Her frustration momentarily vented, Rosa rolled over on to her back and glared at the ceiling.

"Stupid Kimberly." she grumbled. "What's her problem anyway? It's not my fault that I know how to have a good time."

How could they kick her off the squad? They needed her. How would they do the pyramid? Without her, it would be unstable, and Kimberly would fall off and break her leg. Then they'd all be like 'Come back Rosa, we need you, Kimberly was stupid and wrong to kick you out. We're so, so sorry!'

Pleased with this idea, Rosa sat up in bed, and immediately her nostrils were quivering as the smell of bacon wafted up the stairs. She licked her lips subconsciously. She silently debated whether or not to resist the temptation, then shrugged.

_"As long as I'm off the team, I might as well enjoy myself."_
Rosa lounged into the kitchen, a fairly modest affair. The walls were a pastel cream, and were dominated by two large bay windows, which let daylight stream in, illuminating a tasteful oak decor. All of these little details were lost on Rosa, whose attention was instantly grabbed by the sight of a table covered in food. Crispy bacon was piled high on one plate, and a massive bowl of scrambled eggs was sitting next to it. There was a stack of pancakes in front of each chair, and two large pitchers, one of milk and one of OJ, sat on a sideboard.

Rosa sat down and quickly began filling her plate with food. Two big spoons of eggs, a handful of bacon, a big glass of milk... She was just about to dig in when her mother wandered in, carrying a tray of cupcakes, each delicately iced with pale pink frosting. 

"Good morning, Rosa!"

Despite living in the U.S for years, her mother still spoke with a slight hispanic accent 

"I was just about to call you down. I see you've already helped yourself."

She said this last part with a wink, noting Rosa’s crowded plate. She was a plump woman, in her late thirties, and like Rosa, most of her weight was carried in her hips and ass. She was simply dressed in a white blouse and tan skirt, though both items were covered by a heavily-embroidered and much used apron. She smiled as she set the tray down, and pulled off a pair of bright orange oven gloves. 

"Well don't hold back on my account."

Rosa dug in, shoveling egg into her mouth, pausing occasionally to stuff a few strips of bacon in there as well.

"MMmmmmmmmMmm!"

No matter how many times she had it, it always surprised her just how good her mother's cooking was. Even as her mother sat down next to her, she didn't slow her pace. She continued to eat, grinding the crunchy rind between her teeth. Eventually she stopped, but only to pile more food on to her plate. She hadn't allowed herself to eat like this in months, and now she was really enjoying it. 

Just as she was beginning to feel full, her mother asked her the question she'd been hoping to avoid.

"So what happened at cheerleading practice?"

"I'm not on the team anymore - I had a fight with Kimberly and she bounced me. So now I can enjoy breakfast for a change," she explained.

"Sounds good to me - that Kimberly, she is a prima donna anyway. So enjoy your food, a few pounds will do you good."

Rosa realized her mom was inferring that she'd gain weight and never be back on the team, and wasn't really concerned about it. At the moment the food Rosa was enjoying made her willing to consider the option.

"So you don't care if I'm on the team or not?"

"High school is to prepare you for college and life, my daughter. Cheerleading is not for life. My weight hasn't bothered me and if you gained some it would look good I think. But these choices are yours to make, not me."

That was her mom - always supportive, but not of the same perspective as her classmates. She could be 200 pounds and her mom would probably serve her ice cream with a smile.

Rosa finished her breakfast and felt good. 200 pounds would never happen, she was sure of that, but perhaps it would be fun not to be so strict with herself. She had some things to consider.

After breakfast, Rosa grabs a couple cupcakes for the road, slide her purse over her shoulder, and headed out to her car. She gets in, takes off her purse, setting it down on the passenger chair, pulls out a napkin from it, wrapping the cupcakes in the napkin, and putting it into her purse. She then started her car, backed out, and started heading for school. 

She had originally planned to save the cupcakes for later but their intoxicating smell was making it hard to resist. Finally she decided to give in. She pulled into the parking lot of the Starbucks on the way to school, found a spot near the front of the store, parked, grabbed her purse, and headed inside. She got into line which luckily wasn't too long and before it was her turn. She ordered a Cinnamon Dolce Frappuccino Blended Coffee, pay, and then stood off to the side to wait for her drink. A minute later, she picked up her drink, walks over to an empty table, and took a seat. Although she was still pretty full from breakfast but she did have a little room left. 

Rosa crossed her legs as she set her purse down on the table. She pulls out the napkin covered cupcakes. She pulled out one and took a bite. 

"Mmmm, so good," she moaned softly before washing it down with a sip of her drink. The cupcakes were so good that she finished both of them quickly. She decided to finish her drink on the ride over to school. She picked up her purse, slid it over her shoulder, grabbed her drink and the napkin, then headed out of the store, stopping at the trash can to throw away the napkin. She got back into her car and drove to school.

After searching for a spot in the school parking lot for a few minutes, she finally found one, and pulls into it. She grabbed her purse and drink, got out of the car, locked the doors. She then sauntered into school drinking her drink. She had been expecting everyone to be talking about her getting kicked off the cheerleading squad and so was trying to bring too much attention to herself or look over at too many people. To her pleasant surprise, only a few people were really talking about it, and none were saying anything that nasty. 

_“Maybe I do have some people on my side or who don't agree with Kimberly,” _she thought to herself which made her feel even better. She got to her locker, opened it, and began looking through it for what she needed for her first couple of classes while she finished off her Frappuccino.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 5  Rosas Story II: On with Bradley*

Hearing a familiar voice, Rosa turned and smiled as she saw her crush Bradley, who didnt know how much she really liked him.. 

"Hi Rosa," Bradley smiled at her. Bradley was a white guy with short blonde hair, blue eyes and a thin physique but with just the right amount of muscles. He had broad shoulders, muscular arms, and a six pack. He was what she called hot. Despite his good looks, he seemed to be very shy around girls. He was always very sweet to them, especially her, always complimenting her and asking how she was but had never asked her out. His reserve was a complaint that many girls shared with her. 

"Hi Bradley, how are you?" she asked him sweetly.

"I'm doing good thanks. I would like to ask you something. I know it's going to seem out of the blue but I have wanted to do this for a while. I am not sure how to do this but...will you go out to lunch with me today?" Bradley asked her with a hopeful smile.

_Wha Bradley asked me out, actually he asked me to share lunch,_ Rosa thought to herself happily. Bradley asking her out was something that she had been wanting for a long time and to finally have it happen, it made it almost worth it that she got kicked off the cheerleading squad. It also made her feel more confident that this meant that Bradley didn't just like her because she was a cheerleader as she was sure that he would have heard by now that she had gotten kicked off the cheerleading squad. Rumors and news spread fast around Oakes High. 

_Kimberly is the head cheerleder but I am the one with a date at lunch, _she thought to herself happily. 

"Of course I will go to lunch with you Bradley, that sounds lovely," she replied cutely as she gave him her best smile.

"Great. I'll meet you here at your locker at lunch time," Bradley replied before walking over to Rosa, giving her a hug, then walking off to his class. Rosa could only smile as she felt Bradley hug her, feeling safe and warm in his strong arms, causing her whole to body to tingle in pleasure. 

After Bradley walked away Rosa got the things she needed out of her locker, finished her drink, tossed it into a trash can, and headed to her first class. With her breakfast, cupcakes, and frappuccino all in her tummy Rosas already concave belly was looking its chunkiest as she made her way to class. Along she way she encountered Trixie, whose first thought was _Yeah, Rosas packed on a few  I can see that gut even under the pullover._

But openly Trixie was nice to her former teammate. Hi, Rosa  you look well today. Im so sorry about what happened.

Yeah. Kimberly makes too much of her own rules I think.

Not that shes so skinny herself, Ive heard shes had some battles with the scale herself. noted Trixie with a bit of a smirk.

Could be, but truth is Im from a background that doesnt judge everything by its size. I might even surprise her by gaining a bit more and getting a boyfriend now that Ill have more time. replied Rosa. She didnt tell her that she had a lunch date with Bradley.

Are you kidding me? You can get over not being cheer so easily? noted Trixie.

When Ashley was running things she was a little bit superior at times, but she ran things for the Boars and didnt just put herself center stage. It was a team and while she was Captain we were her mates. You had your job and did it  no issues, no special rules to make her look special. Kimberly thinks its all about her. She even brags about not doing her own homework  she intimidates guys into doing it. What kind of example is that?

Trixie thought a moment. Ashley indeed might be a little snobbish, but her scholastic efforts were her own. Rosa was essentially right.

So how did Kimberly get to be captain then, if Ashley is so great?

Ashleys family has a lot of wealth and influence, and there are those who resent it and dont want a member of that clan being top dog. So Kimberly comes along and strings get pulled. My information is that Kimberly was just a convenient puppet and is too vain to even know it. What I dont get is Ashley taking it and staying on the team.

It is kind of strange, I have to admit. Maybe she just likes the glamour?

Maybe, said Rosa. Frankly if she would have left, so would have I. Well, I have to get to class.

Leaving Trixie to think about the situation Rosa went on to her first period. She was thinking about lunch with Bradley. Kimberly wasnt worth her time. As she slid into the molded desk she noticed that her bloated midriff seemed a bit more snug than normal, but paid it little mind. 

Rosa's classes leading up to lunchtime seemed to take forever but finally it was lunch time. 

Yes. she thought to herself as she heard the lunchbell ring. Despite all she had eaten earlier in the day, she was really hungry by now. She stood up and stretched a little, smiling to herself as she noticed her booty jiggling and one of the nerdy boys in the class, a guy named Melvin, watching, unable to take his eyes off of her. Now while she thought it was wrong to use your looks to tease a nerd to get him to do your work for you, she didn't however think it was wrong to tease the nerds just for fun. 

"Hi Melvin" she said sweetly with a smile as she grabbed her purse, slid it over her shoulder, grabbed her books, and sexily sauntered off, swaying hips and booty to tease him. Melvin could only watch her walk away, mesmerized, and sheepishly wave good bye though it was too late for Rosa to see it.

She got to her locker, put away her books, retouched her hair and makeup as she wanted to look perfect for her lunch date after all, and sprayed on a little perfume. She had just finished and had closed her locker door when Bradley came over to her. He seemed to walking with more confidence this time around and she liked it. 

"Hi Rosa, you look beautiful. You ready to get some lunch?" he asked her. 

"Thanks Bradley. I am, I am starved" she replied cutely with a giggle. Bradley offered his arm to her which she took, and allowed him to lead her out of the school and over to his car. He helped her in, got in himself, started the engine, and they were off. 

"So where would you like to go for lunch?" he asked her. 

"Hmmm, I think Im in the mood for Taco Bell today," she said after a moment. 

"Good choice. I like Taco Bell myself and luckily there is one not too far from school," he said before heading towards Taco Bell.

They arrived at Taco Bell a couple of minutes later, Bradley helped Rosa out, and they headed inside. The line was a little long and they got in line behind the last person. 

"Hopefully this line moves quickly," Rosa said to Bradley with a smile. 

"Hopefully," he agreed with a nod. "Now remember, this is my treat and order whatever you want and however much you want" he continued. 

"I will and thank you she replied sweetly with a smile. A couple minutes later it was their turn to order. Bradley ordered a chicken fiesta burrito with two crunchy tacos and a small soda. Rosa then ordered two bean and cheese burritos with three crunchy tacos, nachos, cinnamon twists, and a large soda. Bradley looked over at Rosa impressed and she giggled a little. Bradley paid and then they went off to get their drinks as they waited for their food to get ready. Bradley got Coke while Rosa got Mountain Dew. 

"Why don't you grab us a table while I grab our food?" he suggested. 

"Okay, good idea," Rosa nodded. She sauntered off to find a table, swaying her hips and ass to tease Bradley. She smiled to herself as she felt both his and some other guys' eyes on her backside.

Rosa found a booth near the back and slipped inside it. She set her drink on the table and took a couple sips of her soda. She set her purse down next to her, pulled her cell phone out, checked her text messages, and replied to a few. She looked up with a smile when Bradley came over with their food. 

"Here we go," he said proudly. 

"Mm, it all looks and smells delicious," Rosa said as she watched Bradley set the tray down in front of them. They each grabbed their food and a couple of napkins off the tray and dug in.

Bradley ate his food at a normal pace while happily watching Rosa dig into hers with a gusto. She was so hungry and the bean burrito was so good that she finished it quickly. She stopped only for a couple sips of her soda before starting on the second bean burrito. Bradley smiled as he watched Rosa eat. He liked it when a girl had a big healthy appetite and had the weight to show it. 

Bradley appreciated larger girls and while he didn't broadcast this fact he wouldn't consider himself a closet FA either. He had had his eyes on Rosa since the first time he saw her. He thought she was beautiful but definitely hoped to see her grow and particularly on her bottom half. He had happily watched her booty grow over the past couple of years. He now wanted to help grow it bigger.

It was not lost on Rosa that Bradley was really enjoying watching her eating and she made a big show of it. She closed her eyes and moaned softly as she ate bite after bite. Before long the second bean burritto was gone before being followed quickly with two crunchy tacos. 

"Enjoying watching me eat?" she asked him in a sweet and sexy tone as she took a couple sips of her soda. 

"Oh I am. I find a girl with a healthy appetite very hot. Also there is something very exciting about the way you eat. I can tell that you really love your food," Bradley replied. 

"Oh, its true, I do love to eat," Rosa replied in that same sweet and sexy tone as she started on her third crunchy taco. Rosa continued to happily eat her food while Bradley continued to compliment her and secretly encourage her after he finished his food. They also got to know each other a little better. Before long Rosa had finished all of her food and sat back against the booth, moaning softly, breathing a little heavy, as she patted her stuffed body. 
"Mm, that was so good. I am so stuffed," she moaned softly. She found herself enjoying the stuffed feeling which was a bit painful yet pleasant.

Rosa finished her soda but was still feeling thirsty from all the cheese but didn't feel like getting up. She was feeling too stuffed and lazy. 

"Bradley, could you refill my drink?" she asked him cutely with a cute little pout. 

"Of course Rosa, it would be my pleasure" he said. 

He got up, grabbed Rosa's cup, refilled it completely, and returned to the table. 

"Thank you" she said sweetly with her best smile. Bradley finished his soda while Rosa drank some of her refill as they chatted a little more while Rosa digested. After about 10 minutes, Bradley helped Rosa up, and they headed out to his car. They drove back to school and headed inside. 

Rosa was moving a little slow with all the food and soda in her stomach but she liked the heavy feeling it left her with. Her belly was pressing out again her shirt, even more then before and her jeans felt tighter around her hips and butt. When they got to her locker, Rosa gave Bradley a soft kiss on his cheek and said sweetly in a flirtatious tone "Thank you for a delicious lunch Bradley. Give me a call sometime." 

She then pulled a pen out of her purse, and wrote her number on his hand. She next grabbed her binder and book for her next class, closed her locker, gave Bradley a flirtatious little wave, and sauntered off, though a bit slower this time, swaying her hips and ass.

_Oh I definitely will. Count on it. You are a real cutie and are bound to grow cuter, _he thought to himself as he enjoyed the beginning of lunch's effect on Rosa's body.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 6 &#8211; Rosa’s story III &#8211; Rosa & Amber, eating buddies*

After drinking all of that soda and having a smaller bladder, it wasn't too far into fifth period that Rosa had to go to the ladies room. Luckily for her, her 5th period teacher was Mr. Lloyd, a young good looking math teacher who was said to like girls and was easier on them. Because of this, Rosa was able to easily get excused to use the bathroom. After getting excused, she got up from her desk, headed out of the classroom, and down the hall to the girls' bathroom. She walked inside and into one of the stalls. She did her business and then walked over to the sink to wash her hands when she heard a flush and noticed the stall on the far corner of the bathroom open with Amber stepping out.

Rosa hadn't noticed anyone else in the bathroom when she had walked in but then again she hadn't really been looking as she really had to go so she was a little surprised when she saw Amber come out. 

"Hi Amber," Rosa greeted Amber with a friendly smile as she began to wash her hands. While Amber hadn't defended her when Kimberly kicked her out, Amber hadn't supported Kimberly's decision to kick her off the squad either, and of all the girls on the squad, she had always been the nicest about her weight so she didn't feel any ill will towards her. She just hoped that Amber would still be friendly to her and want to be her friend.

"Hi Rosa, I have been hoping to talk with you," Amber said with a friendly smile in return as she walked over to the skin and also began to wash her hands. 

"I wanted to apologize to you for Kimberly kicking you off the cheerleading squad. She is a total bitch and on a power trip. I totally felt bad about what happened and not standing up but I love cheering and I didn't want to risk losing my spot. Her kicking you off the squad is totally stupid as you were not the only one to gain over the summer. I gained some weight over the summer and probably more then you did," she said. She didn't bother to add that she had started to lose the weight though she had since gained some back.

Rosa finished washing her hands and began to dry them off. "Thanks Amber, that means a lot to me. I totally understand you not wanting to lose your spot on the squad and I certainly wouldn't ask you to risk it to speak out against Kimberly on my behalf. I appreciate the thought though. I’ll admit I was upset about it first but I am feeling better about it now. Since now I am not on the squad there’s a plus” I don't have to worry about my weight anymore so I can eat as much as I want without guilt. I’m starting to take advantage of that. I also like having more time to relax and party. At first I thought it was the end of the world when it first happened but after talking with my mom I started to see the positives.”

"I was really impressed with the way you handled it when Kimberly kicked you off. I am not sure I would have been able to shift as well as you. But you’re right, focusing on the positives instead of the negatives is the way to go. Not only will it make you happier but it's healthier for you" Amber replied with a smile. 

"By the way, even though you’re not on the cheerleading squad anymore, we can still be friends and hang out," she added sincerely.

"Exactly!" Rosa agreed as she finished drying off her hands and tossing the paper towel into one of the trash cans. She smiled as she heard Amber say that they could still be friends and hang out even though she wasn't on the cheerleading squad. 

"Totally and I would love to. Would you like to come over to my house today after school? We can hang out and work on some homework. I am sure my mom will be plenty of snacks for us to eat" she said with a giggle. She knew that Amber, much like her, loved to eat.

"Sure, that sounds great. I will meet you in the quad after school," Amber agreed after finishing washing her hands and drying them.

"Great, see you then," Rosa agreed with a smile.

The two girls headed out of the bathroom together, waved good bye, and headed off to their respective classes. Feeling happy about the day's events, she stopped at the cafeteria to get herself a soda and a pack of chips before heading over to her next class. 

Rosa and Amber met in the quad as agreed after school. Since Amber got a ride to school with Kevin that morning, she rode with Rosa in her car back to Rosa's house. On the ride over, they talked about their day while Amber sent Kevin a text message that read: “Going over to Rosa's house to hang out. Can U pick me up later?”' 

She smiled when Kevin texted her back a minute later. “Sure, just call me when you are ready.” 

15 minutes later they arrived at Rosa's house.

After Rosa parked in the garage, both girls got out, grabbed their stuff, and headed inside where they were greeted immediately by Rosa's mom who was in the kitchen. 

"Hello girls. Have a good day at school?" she asked them with a smile. 

"I did. I went out to lunch with this really cute guy that I like and we are going to go out this weekend," Rosa replied in a happy excited tone. 

"That's wonderful hun," her mom replied. 

"I also had a good day. Nothing new or special to report though I’m afraid," Amber said. 

"Well that's okay. I'm glad to see you Amber. It's been awhile since you last came over," Rosa's mom replied as she gave Amber a hug. Amber hugged her back. She had always liked Rosa's mom who always really sweet to her and not to mention being a good cook. 

"Well you girls must be starving. I know Rosa likes to have a snack when she comes so I made a big plate of French fries with ketchup on the side to dip into. I am also baking some blueberry muffins that I will bring up to you later," Rosa's mom said as she handed the plate of fries over to Amber.

"Thanks mom." Rosa replied with a smile. "Can you get us some drinks Amber? You know where they are." 

Amber nodded and walked over to the fridge. She pulled out two cans of coke and followed Rosa upstairs to her room. It hadn't escaped Rosa's mom's notice that Amber had put on some weight and thought it looked fabulous on her. She didn't say anything so as to not to embarrass her. Yes she knew from Rosa that all of the girls on the cheerleading squad had put on some weight but thought it better not to say anything to keep Amber from getting too self conscious and start dieting. She just hoped that Rosa would also put on some more weight and that Amber would continue to expand as well. She thought they would both look more beautiful and feminine heavier. She was an old fashioned “rounder is better” type of mom at heart and was going to do her part to help.

"Your mom is so sweet,” Amber said once they were back up in Rosa's room. They took a seat on Rosa's bed and began snacking on the fries. 

"Mm, these fries are so good," Amber commented. 

"Oh I know. These are actually packaged fries but they are great," Rosa exclaimed after eating a couple before opening her coke and taking a sip. 

"I have been enjoying getting to eat a whole bunch of different delicious foods with Kevin but I still enjoy having fast food as well. I was actually in the mood for it so these fries are hitting the spot" Amber said before eating some more fries after dunking them in the ketchup. 

"Oh, I love fast food. I so know what you mean. Sometimes you just get bad cravings for it," Rosa replied with a laugh. 

"So how are things going with you and Kevin?" she asked Amber.

"They are going really well. I am so happy. He is great. Really smart, sweet, fun to be around, and he makes me laugh. He loves my new curvier and even encourages me to indulge my appetite. I love it that I can eat without guilt around him" Amber said. 

"You look happy Amber. I am happy for you," Rosa replied honestly with a smile. 

"So tell me about Bradley. He is cute and very sweet but he always seemed so shy," Amber said. 

"Oh I know, I always thought that too so I was surprised when he asked me out. He really is nice though and we had fun hanging out at lunch. I ordered a big meal and he was like Kevin, encouraging me to eat every bite," Rosa said. 

"Well it sounds like we both have found ourselves a couple of good guys who like to see us eat. We are very lucky," Amber replied with a smile and a laugh. 

"I have to agree," Rosa replied with a giggle. 

They kept snacking on the fries as they talked more about their boys before moving on to the school's latest gossip. They also touched on the rivalry between Kimberly and Ashley. Both girls ate their fair share and before long the plate was gone. Luckily Rosa's mom came in just at that moment with a big platter of delicious looking blueberry muffins. 

"Looks like I came up here with these just in time," Rosa's mom said with a laugh. 

"You sure did mom. Even after all those fries I am still hungry," Rosa replied with a smile. 

"Well enjoy the muffins and Amber would you like to join us for dinner? We would love to have you," Rosa's mother said. 

"Sure, I would love to," Amber agreed with a smile. 

"Excellent," Rosa's mom replied with a smile before picking up the empty plate and headed back downstairs.

The girls decided to start on their homework while they started on the blueberry muffins. The muffins were so good and they were busy focusing on their homework that they didn't pay attention to how many muffins they were eating. They continued to nurse their cokes as they ate more of the muffins while doing their homework and chatting.

Before long they had finished their home and their snack. 

"Dinner is ready," Rosa's mom called up to them a few minutes later. 

"I guess we finished just in time," Rosa replied with a small laugh. 

"Well then let's head downstairs. Even after that snack I can still find room I’m sure," Amber admitted with an embarrassed little laugh. 

"Me too," Rosa said as they headed downstairs into the kitchen. 

"Come sit down girls. It's just us three," Rosa’s mom said as she gestured for Amber and Rosa to take a seat which they both did.

Rosa’s mom went back into the kitchen only to return with two plates of big bean and cheese burritos and set one down in front of Amber and one in front of Rosa. She also supplied a plate of cheese-covered nachos. 

"Please dig in and eat. What would you like to drink?" Rosa's mom asked. 

"Coke please," both girls said at once and laughed. Rosa's mother brought them each a coke before getting her own burrito and joining them at the table.

"Wow. These nachos are incredible! Are they homemade? The burrito is delicious as well" Amber replied.

"The nachos are homemade and I am so glad you like it all," Rosa's mom replied with a smile. 

"This is really delicious mom. Thank you," Rosa seconded.

The nachos and burritos were so good that both girls couldn't stop eating them, stuffing bite after bite into their mouth, only stopping to lick cheese off their face and drink sips of their coke when they got thirsty. Rosa's mom watched in delight as both her daughter and her friend indulged, hoping that they ate every last bite. 

"Ooh, this is so good but I am not sure I can eat another bite," Rosa moaned after finishing her nachos and just having a little of her burrito left. 

"Me too but it's so good that I can't stop. I have to have the last of my burrito," Amber moaned before finishing off her burrito and washing it down with her soda. She had already finished off her nachos. Not wanting to be outdone by her friend in front of her mom who was always wanting her to eat more, Rosa picked up the rest of her burrito and finished it off. 

"Mm, that was so good. I’m stuffed!" Rosa moaned as she leaned back in her chair, patting her stuffed belly and taking a couple sips of her coke.

"Oh no but I made your favorite, chocolate chip cookies. You have to have them," Rosa's mom said quickly with a hurt look. 

From a mix of hating to see that look and her love of chocolate chip cookies, Rosa sighed and said, "Okay I will have a couple of cookies but Amber you have to have a few too." 

Rosa's mom smiled to herself, she always knew how to get her daughter to eat more. 

"Of course I will have a couple of your mom's delicious chocolate chip cookies. How could I say no?" Amber replied with a giggle. The girls finished off their sodas as Rosa's mom got the cookies out of the oven and placed them on the table for the girls. 

"Let me get you some milk," she said before pouring them each a glass and setting one down in front of both of them.

The cookies looked and smelled so delicious that despite how stuffed they were, they couldn't resist and eagerly reached for a cookie. The cookies were so good that they both had two while being further distracted by their gabbing about their boyfriends. 

Rosa's mom watched this all approvingly and made a mental note to herself to have Rosa invite Amber over for dinner more often. Just like her daughter, Amber had a good appetite and she seemed to be able to get her daughter to eat more since her friend was eating more.

Rosa wake the next morning to the sound of her alarm going off. She groaned, reached over, and shut it off. She was having such a good sleep. She started to fall back asleep but was awakened up by hearing her mom telling her to get up and that she was making breakfast. She could smell her mom's cooking, delicious like always. She sighed as she pulled the covers off of her, stood up, and stretched. 

She made her way into her bathroom that was next to her room and closed the door behind her. She turned on the shower, took off her clothes, used the toilet, and then stepped into the shower. She took a nice warm shower and then dried herself off. When she finished drying herself off, she hung up her towel, and then noticed her scale. She knew she had put on some weight recently but didn't know how much. Wanting to see, She took a deep breath, walked over to the scale, and stepped onto it. She watched as the scale went up to 148 pounds. 

“Oh wow, I’ve gained 19 pounds,” Rosa gasped.

She walked out of her bathroom and back into her bedroom. She walked over to her vanity mirror and began to look for any changes. She had a small round chubby belly now with beginning love handles. Her face and breasts remained the same. Her thighs were thicker and getting closer to rubbing against each other slightly. Her hips were a little wider as well. She turned around to see that her butt has also gotten bigger. It was softer, rounder, and stuck out more. 

As she continued to glance at her reflection, she had to admit that the extra weight didn’t look bad on her. Even though sometimes her big ass embarrassed her, she was proud of it and liked seeing that it had gotten bigger. She was off the cheerleading squad now so she didn't have to worry about her weight. Plus, most of the girls on the squad were gaining weight as well. So why should Rosa freak out that she had gained? 

“I shouldn't,” she decided.

With that in mind, she wiggled into a pair of her jeans which was somewhat of a struggle due to her gain but she was able to get them on. She then put on a white t-shirt, sat down at her vanity, fixed her hair, and did her makeup. She came downstairs and smiled as she saw her mom bringing breakfast over to the table. 

"Mm, smells delicious mom," she said. 

"It is, sit down and eat hun," her mom instructed. She smiled to herself as she noticed that Rosa's jeans were tighter on her and her belly was sticking out through the shirt. 

Rosa sat down and looked over her breakfast. There was a big stack of delicious chocolate chip pancakes with butter and maple syrup along with a plate of eggs and bacon. It all looked so good and despite all she had eaten the previous day, she was really hungry this morning. She happily dug in and ate it all much to her mom's delight. During her meal, her mom brought over glasses of milk and orange juice, both of which she drank. 

"Mm, that was delicious." Rosa said with a girly burp when she finished her meal. She then headed back upstairs where she brushed her teeth, and grabbed her things for school. When she got downstairs, her mom was waiting with two poptarts wrapped to go. 

"To snack on while you’re on the way to school,” her mom said. 

"Thanks mom," Rosa said as she took the poptarts and headed out to her car. She still had some room for two poptarts. She got into her car, turned on the engine, backed out, and headed for school. She began to eat the poptarts as soon as she got on the road and finished them before she even got to school. Once again she felt comfortably stuffed.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 7  Kimberlys reign and fall *

*BEEP BEEP BEEP*

Ashley lifted her head from under the covers and open her eyes slightly. She looked at her alarm clock, which read 9:57, and hit the snooze button for about the eighth time. "Ugh"

"Ashley are you still not up!? You better be out of bed by the time I come back from shopping, or else you are in big trouble." She heard as her mother slammed the front door downstairs. Ashley knew her mom was finally gone and wouldnt be back for at least another six hours.

After about another ten minutes in bed, Ashley began to finally wake up and head downstairs. She readjusted her silk Pjs, which were squeezing against her newly doughy midsection. She then pulled down her silk button up shirt to cover the small muffin top that was forming, just in case her mother was still home.

When she saw her mother was gone, Ashley began to mumble to herself as she went down stairs. "I dont get it, all she does is nag and complain and then goes shopping. Why can't she get a job like dad and go on business trips all the time?"

Once downstairs, she did her usual routine since summer started. This consisted of eating on the couch while watching TV. Since the spoiled princess still hadn't recovered from the whole Kimberly getting her captain spot mess, she spent most of the day like this. To make matters worse, her mom had been yelling at her ever since she found out that Ashley wasn't going to be captain. This made Ashley more and more stressed out. Since most of her so-called friends left her to hang out with Kimberly, she had no one to talk or anyone to hang out with.

Ashley sat on the couch with her boxes of cupcakes till almost four o'clock. While she was finishing her second box she heard a sound that has been missing all summer long, her cell phone.

She quickly rolled over on the couch and picked up her cell phone. She was then disappointed when she saw it was just a message from Kimberly;

'Practice starts tomorrow before school at 6:20, don't forget!'

"Oh brother Ashley thought. She couldn't believe that school was starting tomorrow. "How did I forget? I bet Kimberly is going to be all on my ass tomorrow, when she finds out I wasn't doing the exercise plan she gave out."

Ashley knew she had gained a little over summer although she was in total denial about how much. She kept telling herself she would start to exercise again. However her mother had the key to their house gym and Ashley knew her mother would freak if she found out she gained weight. Ashley would rather go to the public gym and be seen by all of the people there, than by her mother.

Her mind soon drifted back to her TV shows and the day passed her by yet again. Knowing about practice the next day she got to bed early.

*BEEP BEEP BEEP*

"Ughh," Ashley slammed her alarm clock again and hid back under her covers.

She then heard her mother pounding on her door, "Ashley are you still not up yet!? You better not be late for school."

"Huh?" Ashley then lifted her head from under her blankets and nearly freaked out. "Uh-oh it is already seven." 

She hopped out of bed and ran into her restroom for a quick shower. Once out she first threw on a pair of jeans along with her favorite tank top. But then she noticed the little pouch of white fat she had where her slim abs once were. She quickly changed into a less exposing blue shirt, however the pouch still remained somewhat visible, leaving a roundness to her shirt. She then spent twenty minutes fixing her long blond hair till it was perfect, and then spent another ten minutes with her make up. 

Ashley then ran downstairs and saw the box of donuts her mother had left for the maids. A look of temptation then appeared on her face. Today was supposed to be the start of her new diet, but she has no other choice for breakfast than to grab a few donuts.

She ate her two donuts while driving to school. She quickly hurried to first period, hoping that she would not get in to much trouble on the first day of the new year. She quietly walked into class and was surprised to see that the class had already begun!

"Glad you can join us today miss cheer star." Ashley's teacher said with a sarcastic tone. "Now please take a seat somewhere while I finish going over the rules for my class."

"Yes Ms.Tucker." 

Ashley then saw Rosa and Amber waving to her from the back of the class. She hurried to the back trying to hide from all the peering eyes on here, and hoping they didn't notice the little rounder look on her stomach. The two girls then began to whisper to each other as Ms. Tucker kept on talking.

"Hey where were you today? Kimberly was pissed that you didn't show up to practice." Amber said.

"Yeah sorry about that, guess I wasn't use to waking up this early again."

"Were you going to party after party too?" Rosa had said with a grin. "Down in Mexico, me and my sister had a blast, you wouldn't believe the stuff you can get away with down there."

Ashley just listened to Rosa's story without comment since Ashley didn't do much over her vacation.

"The only bad thing about Mexico was that I gained a little weight, and Kimberly was all over me for that the first day of practice. She even threatened to kick me off the squad for gaining weight. Thats so unfair. I still did the morning workouts down in Mexico, which totally sucked ass." 

Ashley then began to worry about her own weight again, as she remembered the last time she checked the scale it was at 130. The bell then rang and first period was finally over. 

When leaving class, Ashley saw some guy checking out Rosaline's famous ass. She heard the usually comments like, "There goes that fine ass again." or "How does she fit all that in those jeans."

Ashley then began to feel depressed, knowing that most of her weight was going to her stomach. 'Man, why can't I just put this stupid weight on my ass like Rosa.' 

She then folded her arms into front of her trying to cover the small bulge and headed to her next class.

Ashley really wasn't taking her dethronement by Kimberly very well as the school year began. Her one time sycophant Amber had set out to become better than Kimberly over the summer herself after having grown weary of Ashley's domination and control. They were barely speaking when Amber broke her leg and began enjoying munchies during her convalescence, becoming the pudgiest member of the squad. They barely spoke until school started. 

Ashley now actually took some delight on Kimberly's ragging on Amber and Rosaline over their weight, but the fact was she'd added a few pounds herself. Frustrated over Kimberly's lean physique and apparent success she'd been engaging in more than just cupcake binges at home. She was also regularly eating pizza slices at lunch and munching on occasional candy bars, rationalizing that she would work the calories off practicing more than Kimberly until she resumed her rightful role.

Still, when Kimberly attacked Amber and bounced Rosa off the squad Ashley knew it wasnt right. But what to do about it eluded her.

Truthfully Ashley was an ambitious control freak who personally was prone to laziness. She had initially clawed her way to being captain by showing up others and wasn't very well liked by some as a result. But she had never flat out demeaned them as Kimberly was doing. 

Although Kimberly was turning out to be the devil you get when you dispose of another, the fact is that Kimberly's ascent was due in part to the team's chafing under Ashley. That is why Amber had deserted her when she was no longer a ticket to the captaincy. Of course it had never occurred to Ashley to mend fences and visit her former friend during the summer.

So it was that Ashley was sitting by herself at lunch thinking about indulging in some pie when she overheard one of the guys grumbling about Kimberly. His gripe was that she'd conned him into doing her homework, then not kept her promise to go out with him. 

_"Kimberly is actually cheating - that's how she has time to call before school practices and exercise so much! if I can prove it she'll be out and I'll be back where I belong!"_ Ashley thought. 

She smiled and forgot about the pie, grabbing an oversize chocolate chip cookie instead. 

_"I'll start carrying a tape recorder with me tomorrow and look for a chance to get confirmation of what Kimberly has been doing, Sister, you are so going down!" _she chortled to herself as she bustled along towards her next class with her slight belly roll softly jiggling.

The next day things went precisely according to plan. 

School was never an easy thing for Kimberly, but she didn't let it affect her. She had the method down for getting some geek boy to do her work. She had put it to use the day before. 

"Hey Jeremy!"

"H-hi Kimberly."

She stepped closer to the shakingly nervous Jeremy Winters and put a hand on his shoulder, "this paper in physics is soo hard."

He responded with a quiver, staring at her cleavage. Hed been down this road before. He did her bidding or hed get hazed by some of her bigger boyfriends. By cooperating he got more of a thrill than he would ever be given by any of the other campus hotties. 

"Could you do it for me?"

"S-sure. Definitely"

"Thanks," she cooed, nearly shoving her breasts into his face.

The next day, unaware that Ashley knew what had happened, she went to the field to where practice was always held, but everyone was at least 10 minutes late. She rudely addressed this.

"I just sent you an email last night saying that practice is 30 minutes earlier, what is wrong with you guys?!"

"We need to work on our physics papers!" Ashley angrily shot back. Although somewhat lazy Ashley wasnt dumb  her academics, like Ambers, werent neglected for the cheerleading squad.

"Oh, you're still DOING your own homework? You need to use your brain. I get some nerd to do it so that we can focus on whats important. Now let's take our dance from the top!"

Practice went on as usual, with Kimberly as the center of attention, being tossed in the air numerous times. The big event was her carrying through on her threat to bounce Ros off the team. The next day was irregular because Ashley had caught every word of the exchange over homework on tape.

Ashley nearly broke out in a sprint when going to the Principal's office to report Kimberly's cheating. She thought to herself that this would mean Kimberly being kicked off of the team. No Kimberly meant Ashley would be team captain once again. 

Ashley told the Principal, Mr. Halder, all about Kimberly's cheating and produced the tape to prove it. As Kimberly was called in Ashley made her escape to prevent being killed.

"What's the problem Mr. Halder?" Kimberly questioned innocently, not suspecting a thing. 

"A...tape recording has been given to me that says youve boasted about how you have others do your homework. Is this true?"

"Y-yes. bu-"

"No but. You are not allowed to be involved in any extra curricular activities until you finish this paper on your own and get at least a B. Plus being a B in your other classes. "

Her eyes widened. "No cheer?!"

"Yes, no cheerleading. Ashley will be their captain while you are gone."

Kimberly was suspended for thirty days or until her grades sufficiently improved. Ashley was back in charge!!


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 8 &#8211; Enter the Fourth Estate*

When, as predicted, Kimberly took her tumble and Ashley, now much plumper herself, reassumed the mantle of squad captain Amber felt no pressure to diet, even as her weight shot past 150. She was learning from Kevin novel menu items to serve her family like Spinach and Arugula Salad with Tomatoes and Oranges, Rosemary Orange Green Beans and Orange Roughy with Red Pepper Sauce. Of course she couldn’t help but share this knowledge with classmates and as a result they began calling her the campus “Julia Child,” which she treated as a compliment.

This led Monica Raynes, editor of the school paper, to have an idea for the school’s food court. She’d read an article about a Washington DC school whose cafeteria service was so bad students were shunning it, so they brought in outside chefs to retrain the food service workers and revamp the menu. 

Monica wrote an editorial 

-----------

“What would happen if the ASB ran the cafeteria?”

Its not likely that the unions and faculty would go along, but like Martin Luther King I have a dream.

In this dream the food in our cafeteria would be part of the curriculum. 

Yes, I’m talking student-designed menus cooked under supervision by student chefs and served by student workers who are our classmates. It would provide work experience in an industry that employs 1 out of 7 Americans (look it up!), partially relieve funding problems for the District and perhaps even provide some extra funds for the ASB.

Sound crazy?

Well, its not so loony when you hear the menus Kevin Marshall and cheerleader Amber Hollings discuss &#8211; and even prepare for themselves on the weekends. We already have the recipes and skills, and costs could be managed if we had the commitment. Why not start with a once a week “student food day” with various clubs taking over selected duties of our food service staff?

Not so insane after all, is it?

It certainly beats the alternative being pushed by outside corporate interests who want to push KFC and the Mexican telephone company (Taco Bell) down our throats. Those who want such fare can get it off campus within three blocks. Kevin and Amber have claimed in private that we could do better in-house &#8211; and they could be right!!

A dream or a nightmare? You decide!

-----

Kevin and Amber weren’t briefed ahead of time, but the article definitely caught the student body’s and the community’s attention. A local talk show host asked them along with Monica for an interview. Kevin asked Monica and Amber what they thought.

Monica of course was all for it. Amber was more analytical. .

“Well, let’s focus on variety and practicality &#8211; this is actually doable you know, especially if they’re paying people so they don’t lose interest. But we can’t really do it all”

Kevin agreed. “Obviously students can’t do all the cooking because we have classes, but the menus would be a snap - and if you’re paying the servers you’ll have people standing in line for the jobs,.”

The trio agreed to the program and showed up with folios of notes so that they wouldn’t freeze up. The host, Sherry Woods, put them at ease and the audience response was one of interest. One caller, however, challenged them.

“Who is really behind this? I can’t believe three kids just made this up one afternoon.”

Kevin jumped on the question. “Actually we didn’t dream it up at all. Monica wrote the editorial based on our jabbering about what we do anyway on the weekends. I’ve been cooking for several years and Amber is quite creative as well, but it’s just an interest. I play three musical instruments as well, but that doesn’t mean I’m aspiring to be a recording star. If youth can do music and be respected at age 16 or 18, why not food?”

Monica chimed in “What problem do you have with teens looking to take charge of their lives instead of just mooching off others? It seems everybody wants to say to kids &#8216;we have a program for you’ instead of asking &#8216;what do you think you can do for yourselves?’ We want to be part of the answer, not treated as the problem that needs to be fixed when it comes to education!”

Amber was proactive. “You may not know it, but a lot of latch key kids make peanut butter sandwiches or microwave popcorn as it is after school. Kevin and I happen to have tastes that go beyond that &#8211; and Monica saw that we could share them with others on a larger scale because we were already doing it. She’s the school paper editor &#8211; its her job to have some independent vision!”

The young people came across not as rebel activists trying to tear down the establishment, but as would be entrepreneurs &#8211;and the audience was impressed. 

Next help came from an unexpected source. As a result of the program the local restaurant association chapter contacted the school superintendent, suggesting funding of a program in food service as an elective class. Suddenly Monica’s dream had legs. But there was still the problem of the food service employees union.

In the end even the union was placated when affairs were arranged to make sure no jobs were lost. Instead the food variety was expanded one day a week. The regular food service workers focused on preparation while the students did the serving. Amber and Kevin wound up heading an advisory team that worked on the menu. For the balance of the year every Friday was student menu day. 

All of this of course enhanced both their reputations and Amber’s waistline (along with Kevin's). But since they were now semi-celebrities not even the thin-should-be-in minority dared complain. 

With Amber's enhanced popularity (not that it had been lacking before), and Kevin's popularity growth, they were starting to hang out with more people and specifically more couples. They would hang out with these other couples at break and lunch and then do things together after school and on the weekends. Their after school and weekend activities consisted of them attending some kind of event like a car race or a surfing even where they (especially the girls) would be snacking a lot and then go for dinner afterwards. It was always a lot of fun and continued to add to Amber and Kevin's waistline, especially Amber's.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 9  Amber and Nina*

One Saturday Amber and Kevin were going to the Fall Out Boy concert with a new couple, Nina and Robert. Robert was a good friend of Kevin's and from his same social group. He had dirty blonde hair with blue eyes and stood at 5'7. He was huskily built with a small chubby tummy but was considered cute. Nina was a pretty and popular girl with light blonde hair and blue eyes. She stood at 5'6 and 135 pounds with slender body, c cup breasts and a little round belly. 

Nina and Robert were a lot like Amber and Kevin as they were another popular girl with not so popular guy couple. Nina had a great personality and was a lot of fun to be around while Robert was more reserved but very nice. Nina had always been friendly with Amber but it hadn't been until recently that they had become close friends.

The concert was in the next town and started at two and so they left from Amber's house at 10. At about noon they stopped at Panera breads for lunch. Amber ordered the Frontenga Chicken hot panni sandwich with chips and a large soda. Nina ordered the Chipotle Chicken signature sandwich with chips and a large soda. Kevin ordered the tuna salad cafe sandwich with a small soda and Robert ordered a bowl of the chicken noodle soup with a small soda. 

As the boys paid for the food, the girls grabbed some utensils and napkins before finding an empty booth, Amber on one side and Nina on the other. After paying, the boys waited for the food before bringing over to the table, and sitting down next to their girl. Everyone grabbed their food and dug in while talking about their favorite Fall Out Boy songs and other favorite songs of theirs.

Kevin and Robert ate their sandwiches at a regular pace while watching with great interests as their girlfriends hungrily ate their sandwiches. Robert was a fa just like Kevin. He loved Nina's little round belly and thought it would grow bigger. He didnt mind if Nina grew all over. Kevin and Amber knew this and promised that they would not discourage her. Nina already loved eating and they knew that with a little nudging Roberts dreams would be fulfilled. .

The girls were so hungry and their sandwich was so good that they finished their sandwiches and chips before the boys finished their meals. The girls nursed the rest of their sodas while talking about who was dating how and other school gossip. Since Nina was engaged in a conversation with Amber, Kevin and Robert used the opportunity to discuss the plans for dinner later. After the boys finished their meals their meal, Kevin gazed over at the girls with a smile. "Now before we go I think that we should get our lovely girlfriends a treat to eat before we continue on to the concert.

"Sorta of like sweets for the sweets eh?" Robert asked with a chuckle. 

"Seriously though I think it's a good idea," he then added. 

"Well I know I can't ever say no to sweets so I am in. How about you Nina?" Amber replied. 

"Me neither. They have a blueberry muffins so could you get me one please?" she asked Robert sweetly with her best smile. 

"Of course," Robert said before quickly heading over to the register while there was no line to get it for her. 

"How about you beautiful?" Kevin asked Amber. 

"I would like the cinnamon roll," Amber told him. 

"Be right back," Kevin said before joining Robert at the register.

"Im still thirsty and I want some soda for the road so I am going to get a refill," Amber said after the boys left. 

"Sounds like a good idea, Ill get one myself" Nina replied. 

The girls got up and walked over to the soda machine and each refilled their drinks before returning to the table. A minute later the boys returned with the sweets after paying. Both girls had big sweet teeth and eagerly dug in. In between their big mouthfuls, they did ask their boyfriends if they wanted any but they refused as they wanted their girlfriends to have their treat all to themselves, which the girls didn't mind in the least. After finishing their treats, they got back into the car, and drove the rest of the way to the concert.

The concert was excellent. Amber and Nina screamed, danced, and sang all through the show while Kevin and Robert enjoyed listening to the movie. Amber enjoyed having more bottom to shake and it didn't escape Nina's notice how much fun Amber was having shaking it, how much Kevin was enjoying slapping it, and all the attention she was getting because of it. Nina had always thought it would be nice to have a bigger butt as guys seemed to like girls with big derrieres. After the concert ended, they got back into their car, and started to head out. 

"So where should we go to eat for dinner?' Kevin asked as they drove out of the concert venue parking lot. 

"Ooh, I know. The Cheesecake Factory. I saw one not too far from here and we haven't been there in awhile," Amber suggested. 

"Fine by me, cool with you guys?" Kevin asked Nina and Robert who both agreed, although Robert mentally noted how much it would likely cost. .

After driving to the Cheesecake Factory, parking, and getting a seat in a comfy booth with Amber and Kevin on one side with Nina and Robert on the other, they all began to look over the menus. After they all had a chance to look over the menus for a bit, Robert looked over at Nina with a smile and said, "Get whatever you want and however much you want. It's my treat."

"Aw, thank you Robert. That is sweet of you," Nina replied sweetly. 

"That goes for you too Amber," Kevin grinned at her. 

"Thanks Kevin," Amber giggled cutely. 

Amber ordered the southern fried chicken sliders for an appetizer and a cheese pizza for her main course with a soda. Nina ordered the fried macaroni and cheese for an appetizer and the four cheese pasta for her main course with a soda to drink. Kevin ordered a main course of shrimp and chicken gumbo with a soda and Robert just ordered the pasta arrabbiata with a soda.

After they placed their orders and got their drinks, Amber took a sip of her drink and looked over at Nina. "I have had their four cheese pasta before. It's delicious. You will love it" 

"Oh good. It's always been one of my favorite Italian dishes," Nina replied. 

A few minutes later the girls' appetizers were brought in and they both eagerly started eating as the the boys looked on with smiles. 

"You know Nina, I love to watch you eat. You seem to really just enjoy eating, particularly good foods. There is something very sensuous about it," Robert confided. 

"Well I do love to eat as you can tell by my eating habits and my little round belly," she said with an embarrassed little laugh. 

"I love to eat too Nina and I am heavier then you so you have nothing to worry about," Amber said to her with a reassuring smile before eating some more of her fried chicken sliders.

"To be truthful Nina, I like your little round belly. I wouldnt mind its being even bigger," Robert said. He surprisingly found it more easy and comfortable to say then he had thought it would be. 

"Really?" Nina asked him in surprise but not in a bad way. 

"Yeah, and you would be surprised how many guys like a girl with a bit of tummy," Robert replied with a smile. 

"It's true Nina. A lot of guys like girls with curvier and heavier figures. It's more attractive, feminine, and sexy to us," Kevin added. 

"Myself and the other girls on the squad have recently realized this and found guys who love us heavier. We are enjoying getting to eat all we want and are adjusting to the extra weight we have put on. Like you I have always enjoyed eating and now for the first time I am really getting to indulge in all of my favorite foods without guilt. Then Kevin and I get to enjoy the extra pounds I have gained. It's fabulous," Amber explained as she finished off her fried chicken sliders and washed it down with a couple sips of her soda. 

"Wow, that sounds terrific! Ive had noticed how much more you had been eating lately and it's effects on your body. Ive been wondering why you seem to love and enjoy it all. I was tempted to try it but I didn't think a guy would find me attractive if I gained but obviously I was wrong," Nina replied as she looked over at Robert with a smile. 

He returned the smile and said in a sincere tone, "I would love it but the choice is yours. You are beautiful as is and gaining weight will only make you more beautiful in my eyes." 

"Honestly Robert, I would love to enjoy food and gain weight like Amber has been doing. With renewed energy, Nina quickly finished off the rest of her appetizer and washed it down with a couple sips of her soda while Robert looked on with a big smile.

When the entrees were served the girls quickly dug in while Kevin and Robert enjoyed eating their meals while watching the girls really attack their food. Both Amber and Nina seemed to be enjoying their plates, stuffing bite after bite into their mouth, moaning in pleasure, only stopping to wipe sauce or cheese off their face, and take a couple sips of their soda. 

The boys finished their plates as they hadn't been as full as the girls. As the girls got full, they encouraged them to keep eating and before long both girls had finished their plates. 

"Oh wow, I am so stuffed. I haven't ever felt this stuffed before but it feels so good," Nina moaned softly as she laid back in her seat, rubbing her bloated belly in one hand while taking another sip of her soda. 

Kevin looked over Amber, a big smile spreading across his face, loving what he saw. "Doesn't it feel so good to be stuffed?' 

Amber agreed with a smile as she laid back in her seat, rubbing her tummy as well after taking another sip of her soda. Kevin beamed over at Amber, loving seeing her so full and bloated.

"Well I know both of you are pretty stuffed but I bet you have some room for dessert. I know Amber does," Kevin said with a chuckle. 

Amber giggled at that. 

"Oh I always have room for dessert. You know I always save room!" she exclaimed. 

"How about you Nina?" Robert asked her. 

Nina seemed hesitant.

"I doubt you want to let Amber eat more then you since you seem to be pretty convinced you love to eat more then she does" he said with a wink, trying to awake Nina's competitive side to get her to have some dessert. 

"Well I do love desserts and I doubt I will be able to resist after I see Amber's dessert so okay," Nina agreed with a smile.

Amber had been more open with Nina and Robert than anyone else about what had been happening on the Boar squad. She and the others truly didnt mind being larger  and knew that Kimberly, if she returned, would be unable to reverse the effects no matter how much she ranted and stormed. Although, if Kevin was right, Kim wasnt getting any smaller either and had mellowed considerably in her weight bias. 

The media notoriety for the school cafeteria experience explained a lot  and now at the Cheesecake Factory the already slightly stuffed dates were about to select dessert The Factory is famous for its over 50 legendary cheesecakes and specialty desserts, so they had plenty of options.

Oh look! exclaimed Nina, a sundae of ice cream and brownies with Lady Godiva chocolate. It even has whipped cream and almonds  now that has to be something!

You can give me a bite and Ill share whatever I get with you, remarked Amber. Although she was comfortably full she felt a little competitive towards her counterpart. If Nina was going to have a full dessert so would she! 

And what would that be? asked Kevin innocently.

Last time I was here I passed on the chocolate tower truffle cake  its a real work of art. Amber replied with an aura of experienced authority. 

Oh? How so?

Layers of fudge cake interspersed with chocolate truffle crème and chocolate mousse  youre the cook. How complex is that?

Very. Kevin acknowledged, his mind mentally calculating the probable calories. 

And you? Amber pressed.

Kevin paused. A slice of lemon raspberry cream cheese cake. Robert?

How do you mix cheesecake and Dutch Apple Streusel? It looks intriguing so I think Ill find out!

The four teens placed their dessert orders with a coffee topper and were truly stuffed by evenings end. But as Kevin walked Amber to the car he cradled her love handles gently with his palm and walked slowly. She could tell he was reluctant for the night to end and she felt the same way.

Back home she was tired and ready for bed, too full to even consider a midnight bagel and cream cheese treat like she sometimes did. Nor did she explore the kitchen pantry where a carrot cake lay in wait, As she fingered her plump cheeks, soft belly and tender inner thighs she was conscious that, except for Rosa and possibly Ash she was now the largest on the squad, thirty five pounds heavier than the year before.

_Good thing cheer season is going to be over in a month,_ she thought. _Id be too fat for the uniform  but why dont I care?_

The answers she knew were multiple. She loved eating, especially with Kevin. The generous meals at Rosas, the big lunches at school and ample breakfasts at home werent bad either Shed become a foodie and inside knew and accepted that. It helped that her peers were porking out as well and no one was criticizing.

Still, her assertion to Nina had surprised even her  but Kevin and Robert backed her up. It was fun to be fat, at least for her; she did like how guys ogled her growing curves, and as she drifted off to sleep she was happy thinking about food.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 10 Rosa IV --- reinstatement*

Rosa went to her first period class. She wondered if it wasn't a class she liked and that her now boyfriend Bradley wasnt in it whether she would ever make it. But neither problem was really an issue. The class was History, which was one of her favorites and she was quite good at it. Being good at gossip and knowing information really paid off in history classes when you needed to remember dates and causes and effects. After a quick stop at her locker to grab her history book and binder, she made her way to class.

When she walked into class, she saw that Bradley was there and he was gesturing for her to take the seat next to her. 

"Hey beautiful, come sit down next to me," he called to her with a smile. She was so glad that Mrs. Nelson didn't give them assigned seats and they could each change seats each class or just sit it the same one. She walked over and took a seat, crossing her legs and setting her book and binder down on the desk. She leaned over and gave Bradley a kiss on his cheek. 
"Good morning handsome," she cooed sweetly. She was a little surprised by her boldness with the kiss but Bradley seemed to really like it.

Bradley returned the kiss on her cheek and smiled over at her. 
"Good morning beautiful. How are you? Good morning so far?" he asked her.

"Yes, it was nice other than having to get up early. I took a nice warm shower, a big delicious breakfast, and now I am getting to see you, so pretty good," Rosa replied.

"I am glad you had a breakfast and a big one at that. I hate it when I hear girls say that skip breakfasts. They are crazy, I mean breakfast is the most important meal of the day," Bradley said.

"Oh I know, totally! It's crazy" Rosa agreed with a laugh.

"So I have some news that I think you might find interesting and not to mention like  " Bradley said.

"Really? Do tell!" Rosa said with a giggle.

"Well I am sure that you are not too fond of Kimberly after she kicked you off the squad but would you be surprised that Ashley is not too fond of her either?" Bradley asked.

Rosa shook her head and replied, "Not really. I mean Ashley was the captain before Kimberly came and took it from her. We never really understood why. I mean Ashley was the captain last year and there was no reason why she couldn't maintain that title this year. She was really upset about losing the position to Kimberly. They view each other as threats and havent gotten along."

"Well Ashley found out that Kimberly has been getting guys to do her homework instead of doing it herself. Ashley set up a sting with a tape recorder and played it to the principal. The principal took Kimberly off the squad until she started doing her own work and bringing her grades up and put Ashley back in charge," Bradley said with a smile, figuring that Rosa would be happy at this news.

"Wow! I want to say I am surprised but for some reason I am not. It seems just like Kimberly to do that. I know it's not good to want revenge but I did and this news is exactly that - sweet revenge," she said with a giggle.

"That is not all. I am friends with Ashley's boyfriend and the three of us were hanging out before class talking about what happened with Kimberly and she said that she was going to look for you today to talk with you. She wants to reinstate you," Bradley said.

"Oh my goodness, wow!" Rosa happily exclaimed. This truly had been good news. She had been enjoying her break but she did miss cheerleading. 
"This is great. I will try to talk to her today about that so I can get back on the squad," she said. 
She paused a bit before continuing. "I have gained a little more weight since Kimberly kicked me off the squad, I hope it won't get me kicked off again.
Rosa knew that Ashley was fairer then Kimberly and hadn't given her any trouble about her weight, but also she hadn't been this heavy before.

"I wouldn't worry too much about that. Ashley has put on some weight herself as well as Amber" Bradley said.

Rosa had noticed that but she doubted either would were bigger then her. Even if they weren't perhaps if they had gained weight maybe her gain wouldn't be such a big deal and wouldn't cause Ashley to kick her off the squad.

The teacher then came in and class started.

Rosa ran into Ashley during morning break and they agreed to have lunch together to talk about getting reinstated. They met in the quad and went to McDonalds for lunch in Ashley's car. After driving over to McDonalds and getting their food and utensils and napkins, they walked over to an empty booth, Ashley sitting on one side while Rosa sat on the other.

Rosa had ordered the double quarter pounder with cheese with supersize fires and soda. This was only after seeing Ashley set the tone by ordering two double cheese burgers with supersize fries and coke. Both girls were really hungry and eagerly dug into their food. After eating for a bit, Ashley spoke. 
"Rosa, first I want to say that I apologize for Kimberly kicking you off like she did and that myself nor any of the others stood up for you," Ashley declared in between bites of one of her cheeseburgers before taking a sip of her soda. 
"I have to admit I was upset at first but I later realized that you and the others didn't want to risk getting kicked off the squad either," Rosa said before stuffing a mouthful of fries into her mouth and eating them.

"But still, we are a team, we support each other, and stick together. I preached that last year and then I forgot to practice what I preach so again I am sorry," Ashley said honestly. "Anyway, Kimberly was so out of line to kick you off the squad like she did. It was not a good enough reason and she wasn't the only one to have gained weight. As you know though, I found out that she was getting guys to do her homework, I got proof of this, showed it to the principal, and she is off the squad until she gets her grades up and that could be awhile. I am back to being cheer captain and I would like to officially offer to reinstate you as a cheerleader," Ashley said with a smile.

"Oh yes, I accept. I would love to be a cheerleader again," Rosa said excitedly before eating some more of her burger. 
"Thank you for bringing me back. I was enjoying my break but I missed being a cheerleader" she continued. 
"I know you are not supposed to want to revenge but it felt so sweet to get it in the form of you proving she was not doing her homework herself. she continued to gush. 

"Well I was glad I could help. It's no secret that I didn't like her to begin with and when she kicked you off I liked her less. It was really a win win for me, I got to kick her off the squad and bring you back," Ashley said as she finished her first cheese burger and started on her second.

Rosa was really hungry and had just finished off her quarter pounder with cheese when she thought of something. 
"When Kimberly kicked me off the squad, she deemed me to be too fat to be on the cheer squad. I have to admit that I have gained some more weight since then. I hope that I am not now too fat to cheer," she said with a blush and embarrassed little laugh before shoving another mouthful of fries into her mouth and eating them.

"Rosa, you are not too fat to be a cheerleader at all. Surely you have noticed that both myself and Amber have put some weight on recently. We think it looks good on us, making us look sexier, curvier, more feminine, and our boyfriends agree. The extra weight looks good on you too. Besides, our school mascot is the boar. This means we are allowed to be curvier then most cheerleaders. I told the girls on the squad that I won't give them a hard time about their weight if they don't give me a hard time about mine and we all agreed. So to sum up, you are fine for cheer and will be even if you gain some more weight so don't worry," Ashley said with a friendly smile.

Ashley and Rosa finished off their meals while continuing to talk about cheerleading, upcoming competitions, Kimberly, and the latest gossip.

Rosa still had some room for dessert so she ordered an apple pie with a medium chocolate milkshake. Ashley, having a big sweet tooth herself, ordered an apple pie and a small chocolate milkshake. They happily ate their desserts on the drive back to school while continuing to catch up on the latest gossip.
The rest of the day flew by in a blissful blur for Rosa. After lunch with Ashley, Rosa attended the rest of her classes with a there but not there feeling, as she was so elated from being reinstated stated to the team. And not only was she reinstated, but the whole team did not care about her additional weight, even gaining some themselves. Feeling like celebrating, Rosa treated herself to a giant cookie from the cafeteria, while fully aware that she had just had a big burger and large sides, plus two desserts. After all, Ashley said that she wasn't too fat to be a cheerleader!

Ready for the day to end, Rosa walked into her last and least favorite class, French. She never quite understood the language. Lucky for Rosa, she shared that class with Amber. As the happy girl sauntered into the room, Amber couldn't help but notice that Rosa's gut stuck out even more than the night before, and her jeans were ready to burst at the seams. Rosa sat down in a desk next to Amber, her ass easily filling out the seat and said with a sad undertone, "Hey girl..."

Amber was confused. Rosa had walked in like she won a million bucks, but now she sounded depressed. Amber carefully replied, "What's up Rosa?"

Rosa looked over at Amber with a sad face, but with a gleam in her eyes and said nonchalantly, "Oh, nothing. Ashley just reinstated me to the cheer squad." 
She was no longer able to keep a straight face, and smiled

Amber took a second to process the huge news that Rosa had just given her and exclaimed, "NO WAY!!!" so loud that everyone in the class looked at her. She put on a sheepish face that said 'sorry', then continued with what she was saying. "That is so cool, Rosa! Now you can be part of the squad again, plus you'll get to see Bradley."

"Ya, I know! I'm just a little worried that Ive gained weight since Kim bounced me. Ashley said it was fine but I'm not sure. Plus I haven't been exercising at all. I'll probably just be a weak point on the base, and there is no way I'm gonna be a flyer." 

"Ah, Don't worry about it, youre not the only one who gained weight," Amber jiggled her growing potbelly for emphasis. "Even Trixie is starting to pack some on, and Kim's intern, her name is Linda by the way, was stocky to begin with. Not to mention she has grown under our influence, haha. And don't worry -- if you think you're weak its nothing a week or two of conditioning can't fix."

"Wow, even Trixie," echoed Rosa. "I just can't imagine that stick gaining. I just hope we'll have a flyer We may have to use someone from the JV team."

"Mhm, and we all have boy friends too, except Linda, and they all dont give a hoot about our weights! What could be better?" reassured Amber.

"I Know rig--"

"Ms. Rosaline, perhaps you and Ms. Amber would like to pay attention in class," said Mrs. Algren in flawless French. Rosaline only heard her name, the rest going beyond her, and replied, "Bon jour?"

/////////////

"Hey Amber, wanna come over to my place to celebrate my reinstatement?" Inquired Rosa, right before the bell for the end of the school day was about to end. "I'm sure I can get my mom to whip something up for us to eat."

Amber was up the air about the idea because Kevin had given her a ride to school again, up until the point when Rosa mentioned her mom's cooking. Then she had to go. The cooking of Rosa's mom was that to die for. Amber said, "Definitely! Let me just call Kevin real quick, and tell him to pick me up." 

Every thing got cleared away and twenty minutes later, Rosa arrived at her house with Amber.

"Hey mom, I brought Amber home with me again! Could you make us something to eat? We're not really feeling too specific."

"Hi, honey, no need to yell. Hello Amber!" Said Rosa's mom, walking out of the near-by kitchen with her trademark apron around her chunky waist. 
"To answer your question, Rose," she said in a tone that said, 'I have godly timing', "I just got done making quesadillas. Did you girls have a nice day?"

"Did I have an awesome day?" echoed Rosa in a sarcastic tone, "I only got reinstated to the cheer squad!"

"Oh that's great honey! We better have a celebration dinner tonight!" chimed Rosa's mom. "While I make it, you girls can go have those quesadillas as a snack. I may have some brownies done before dinner also; I'll let you know."

"Okay, thanks!" said both the girls at the same time. They then turned to each other and laughed, before heading up stairs to Rosa's room and starting on their snack. 
Once up in Rosa's room, Rosa lead the way over to the bed with the snack and took a seat. Amber sat down next to her on the bed, leaving room between them for the plate of quesadillas. They each grabbed one and began eating it. It was so good that they quickly finished their first one and moved on to a second one. As they ate, they talked more about cheerleading like what was going to happen with their routines now that they had all gained weight, if and when Kimberly was allowed back on the squad, how they liked their gains, and the latest gossip. 

"I really love where my gain has gone. I love having a big ass, thigh thighs, and wide hips. They are all traits of being a latina and I am proud to be a latina and of it's traits" Rosa said as she finished her second quesadilla and reached for a third. 

"I have always been jealous of your ass as I see all the guys checking it out but I love the pot belly that I have developed recently," Amber said as she proudly patted her belly. 

Rosa blushed at Amber mentioning all the guys checking out her ass. She of course knew it was true and loved the attention. 

"Well thank you and your potbelly is beautiful too," Rosa replied. 

"Thanks, Amber smiled.

Rosa's mom came upstairs with two big glasses of milk and a tray of brownies. 

"I figured you girls would need some more snacks. You are still growing after all," she said with a smile. She set the snack down in front of them before heading back downstairs to make dinner. The girls shared a smile and then giggled before finishing off the rest of the quesadillas. They each took a couple more sips of milk before digging into the brownies. 

"Mm, so good" Amber moaned softly before quickly finishing off her first brownie. She licked the chocolate off her fingers and washed it down with a sip of her milk. 

"Oh I know" Rosa giggled after finishing her own and washing it down with a few sips of her own milk.

"Honestly Rosa, I am really amazed that you have stayed as slim as you have for so long. Your mom is such a great cook. She makes such delicious fattening meals and brings you such delicious fattening treats that I don't know how you do it. I know if I started to live with your mom I would turn into a total fat ass" Amber replied with a slight blush and an embarrassed little laugh. While the thought of that was a little embarrassing, it also seemed kinda nice to her as well. 

"You better not tell her that. If she heard her that, she would make sure to feed you lots and turn you into a fat ass. She would love that. Trust me, I know she is doing that to me," Rosa replied with a laugh.

Amber and Rosa continued to talk as they ate the rest of their brownies and then washed them down with the rest of their milks.

"Kids! Dinner!" Rosa and Amber heard Rosa's mom yell. Scurrying down the stairs, the girls sat at the dinner table. 

"In honor of Rosa's reinstatement..." Rosa's mom said, "...we are having a FEAST!!!" 

The girls looked at each other, confused, but when Rosa's mom pulled the cover off the table, everything was made clear. Each plate was huge. There were 6 chicken wings, a heap of black beans, an enchilada, 3 burritos, 4 hard-shelled tacos, a massive pitcher of Mountain Dew, and another of non-alcoholic margaritas.

"And when youre done with that, I'll bring out dessert!" Rosa's mom said. 

The girls dug in...


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 11 - Ashley Back in the Saddle*

Ashley's family was wealthy and used to doing things based on money and power. She had lost her position the prior year not just because Kimberly was better at routines and intrigue but because of complaints about her arrogance towards others. Shed had this confided to her by others from her social circle and in her heart she knew it was partially true - especially the way she'd used poor Amber. But at her worst she'd never made an issue over weight like Kimberly, and now she had some pudge of her own. She wanted to change.

_"I need to show them things are going to be different now,"_ she decided, and had a frank discussion with her parents about class and tact, including her weight.

Im going to have to keep my weight under control but controlling my attitude is even more critical," she said. I want you to support me as I try to build bridges and mend fences.

Her mom initially resisted, but her dad understood where she was coming from and her mom finally went along. Her first action was to take Rosaline out for lunch and tell her she was reinstated. Then, instead of calling a 6:30 am practice she decided to begin her new reign by treating everyone to after school burgers and a malt.

"Our school mascot is the boar, which is a wild pig," she noted. "No one is demanding that we be skinny, just that we develop support for the athletic teams, right?"

Trixie wanted to shake her head in opposition, but Roz and Amber were happy for the change in focus.

"I can't say how long I'll be running things - it depends on Kimberly. but I'm not going to hassle you about your weight and in exchange weve agreed you won't diss me for mine. Right?"

Amber and Roz looked at each other in amazement and nodded their assent. Trixie wasn't especially keen on the idea but elected to keep her counsel to herself. That night as Ashley munched on coconut macaroons as she did her homework she felt good about herself.

With Kimberly out of the picture and her position as team captain restored Ashley felt empowered. True to her word she didnt hassle Amber or Rosaline about their weight, nor for that matter Linda, a slightly stocky girl who had been designated initially as Rozs but now became Kims interim replacement. There was a reason for this generosity  she herself was so relieved to be out from underneath Kims fatophobe tirades that she herself was taking a break from even pretending to count calories. 

Since Ashley wasnt scheduling 6:30 am cheer sessions she wasnt interested in getting up so early. She was in fact getting up so late that instead of a decent breakfast she was grabbing donuts and pastries when she arrived at school. This only made her hungrier at lunch. Her once taut convex stomach was now concave, pushing at her jeans and forming a small muffin top with snug slacks and jeans. This was causing her to subconsciously pick at the waistband and hitch her pants up when rising. But she seemed not to notice and her teammates had promised not to tease her. Instead, except for Trixie, they too were eating pizza and other high calorie food at lunch.

Trixie saw what was happening. She noticed that tops whose lower hems which once easily hung below Ashleys beltline were now riding high and the pants being pulled lower, exposing a bit of belly. And her hips were stretching her jeans so they looked like beach balls. But Ashley and her friends, who had once stuck to salad wraps and soup for lunch, now indulged in spaghetti and meatballs one day, macaroni the next. They were even having desserts. Trixie smiled one day when Ashley showed up with an especially long white camisole cotton tank top with a stomach smoothing panel which Trixie knew came from Nordstroms and was called the Yummie Tummie.

_Well, at least she knows shes getting fat, _Trixie thought.

Actually she didnt. The garment had been selected by Ashleys mom, who had noticed the exposure of belly flesh that the shorter tanks were giving her daughter. At home shed tried to prepare lower calorie meals, only to see Ashley take larger portions, eat more snacks and brush aside suggestions that she needed to watch her appetite. Mindful of the discussion that the family had had she said nothing. 

The new Ashley felt popular. She was getting dates, and even though her bra had stepped up a size, she knew this was a result of her increased eating and saw it as a good thing. . The guys seemed to enjoy buying her pizza and burgers and she didnt mind the attention. Although she was now probably exceeding 140 she didnt feel she was fat and certainly no bigger than her Oakes HS Boar teammates. The previous summer shed noticed some cute guys getting excited in their trunks over some plump girls bursting out of their swim suits and had thought _I guess some guys really like a little meat._

At the time shed still been trying to watch her weight and avoid criticism from her mom. Now she was becoming confident that it really didnt matter  even if she gained she could draw the same reaction. 

To Trixie it was all good. She was the only team member light enough to be on top of the stack as the flyer in some routines and was in prime position to be Ashleys successor if Ashley faltered. . With Kimberly absent and apparently also getting fatter she doubted shed be back.

Of course it wasnt long until the inevitable happened. One Saturday morning Ashley grabbed a pair of older jeans that had been one of her favorites. She yanked and tugged to get them on, but it was no use. It was useless. She couldnt get them past her hips and butt and the fabric was constricting her thighs. And it was obvious that even if she could have gotten her hips to fit there was no way her belly would. There was at least a three inch gap between the snaps. 

Frustrated she pulled them off and faced reality. She put on some more comfortable sweats.

Now this is more like it,  she exclaimed as her butt relaxed from being so compressed in the jeans. 

She took her credit card and resolved to visit the mall after breakfast. 

Saturday was one of the few days when her mom was on hand to make breakfast. Seeing Ashley in her sweats she could discern that she now had a slight belly roll and two full butt cheeks. She figured out easily why her daughter probably wasnt wearing her jeans. But, being somewhat stout herself, she held her peace and served a meal of corned beef hash and poached eggs with English muffins. After eating two of the muffins Ashley got up and put two more in the toaster.

Hungry this morning? her mom asked. She knew Ashley had been out to dinner the night before with Randy Phillips and was surprised she wasnt still stuffed.

A little. Cheerleading plus all the homework has been giving me an appetite. In fact Im going shopping today cause Ive picked up a few pounds.

So thats not bothering you? I could start cutting back a bit I suppose  she hopefully volunteered.

No problem, Mom, Ashley replied to her surprise. Youre a great cook and I love our food. The other cheerleaders are still all bigger than me and we all have good social lives. Im tired of living off lettuce leaves and water.

So you had a good night with Randy?

Oh yeah  we went Italian at Bellas. Have you ever had Tuscan lamb?

No .. what is it like

Luscious  especially with the garlic mashed potatoes. Pizzas OK but the Italians have other good stuff. Tonight were going to the Beachcomer.

_Yes," _her mom thought,_ and its going straight to your hips young lady. But youve been warned, so its your problem._

Ashley went to the mall and bought clothes in size 12, which were big enough to still be loose on her, then got feeling hungry. 

_I deserve a treat,_ she thought and stopped into McDonalds and had a big mac value meal with a strawberry shake plus a fillet of fish chaser. Then she went home to find her mom gone. Feeling lazy she watched a movie on tv until 4:00 and then had some ice cream before taking a nap. She knew that she needed to be on top of her game going out with Randy two nights in a row. 

Randys family, like Ashleys, had money and could do what they wanted. Still, he was not arrogant towards others, earning his position on the football team the old fashioned way rather than using his name, and genuinely studying for his excellent grades. Hed noticed that Ashley was becoming less of a diva and maturing into a nicer person and hed noticed her maturing figure as well.

Hed started their relationship out slowly, complimenting her on her itellet, then showing off his culinary skills. Now he was offering to buy her ice cream after school. He knew he was competing with other guys and that she had a good appetite. This is why on Friday hed impressed her with an Italian dinner and for Saturday set her up for one of the areas better (and more pricey) restaurants. It reflected the social class from which they both came  and was a chance to see how right he was about her enjoyment of good food.

Ashley did not disappoint. She started with of roasted French feta cheese, then enjoyed swordfish puttanesca (which is served atop a generous helping of pappardelle pasta). Randy matched her with a meal of maple glazed salmon. It was an expensive meal, one they both knew few other guys Randys age could afford. As such it was a statement that he wanted them to have a relationship. Ashley fully understood the unspoken message, and was happy she was wearing her new dinner dress that showcased her thickening waistline for the occasion.

When the meal was over Ashley thought they would be heading for home, but instead he commented It will be a half hour until the music starts  shall we take a walk on the beach?

Music?

Yes  and dancing if youd care to

Well, why not, she agreed. The stars were out, the moon was full, and the serene ocean looked beautiful. After they got back they listened to the music and had several dances before Ashley finished off the evening with an almond mocha sundae with caramel topping.


----------



## Observer (May 22, 2009)

*Chapter 12 - Kimberlys Suspension*

Kimberly after her visit to the principals office was now under lockdown in her room as punishment from her parents when they found out what had happened. Even her homework research had to be done on-line instead of visiting the library. 

The first Saturday of her suspension she slipped on her tightest pair of jeans and a tank top, sat down at her computer, and began to research. A few hours later, her stomach began to grumble. She looked down at her flat stomach and put a hand on it, realizing she couldn't go anywhere to get food. Sighing, she started to turn back to the screen when the doorbell rang just before noon. 

It was her boyfriend Brian, one of the school letterman and one who always did his own schoolwork. He worked out constantly so he could eat nothing but junk food and get away with it. He knew Kimberly would no doubt gain a little weight because she couldn't exercise or even walk around until her paper was finished and grades caught up. Although he was shocked at her cheating he wanted to help her get back on track.

"Hey Kimmy"

"Hey. I'm so hungry, could you get me something from a drive thru?

"Sure. I can run over to McDonalds."

"k, thanks"

A half hour later Brian returned with 2 big macs, large fries, a soda, a mcflurry, and a salad for her, and a small burger for him.

"I wasn't sure what to get you, so I got you everything, hahaha" he laughed.

"Thanks babe," she pecked Brian on the cheek as he handed her food.

She bit into the first burger. "mmm, why haven't I eaten this sooner? so good..."

She took a bite after every paragraph she wrote, then after every sentence, and soon after every few words, then stopped typing entirely to finish her burgers. She still had to do her work for other classes, and the stress made her eat faster. She also had to work on a 20 page paper, and Brian watched as her tight flat stomach stretched slowly with every bite of the calorie-laden foods. 

Finishing the large meal made her tight jeans even tighter. She wriggled around in them and picked at the waistband constantly. Her stomach had grown an inch, making her very uncomfortable. She cupped her hands around her stomach, then moved them to her waist, wondering if it was her stomach or the jeans. Deciding it was the jeans, she continued on with her schoolwork with Brian quietly watching, some thoughts dancing in his mind. He didnt think going back to cheerleading was necessarily the best thing.

Dinner was a large plate of fettucini alfredo with garlic breadsticks, which Brian was invited to share. For this meal, with her boyfriend was sitting right next to her, she struggled to suck in her snug pants, but she couldnt resist the wonderful food. 

"I'm going to go to the bathroom, be right back." she finally said when the stress was too much. She stood in the fluorescent lighting, still sucking in her stomach.

_"What is up with these jeans?"_ she questioned in her head, turning to her side. She finally decided to release her stomach. it pressed against her jeans even more, a little bit of the newly soft belly sticking over. Shocked, she unbuttoned her pants to see just how much she had grown.

Her slightly swollen stomach would only be noticeable in tight clothes, but that was all she owned. She sucked in her stomach once again, forced herself into her jeans, and headed back to the dining room table. Shed gained and lost a few pounds numerous times before. This, she thought, was a manageable problem  with all her dedication to cheerleading she didnt have any danger of really gaining weight.

The next morning, instead of fruit and toast she skipped breakfast to get skinny again, feeling fat as she struggled into another pair of tight jeans. By lunch she was starving, and called Brian on his cell for food because she was so hungry. 

Brian came with a bigger delivery than the day before. She nearly ate the entire first burger in one bite, but took it slightly slower with the three others. She nearly forced herself to eat the fries, and the two salads and mcflurries were a struggle. She lifted her shirt and massaged her stomach, pulling back the waist band, trying to relieve the stress on her bloated stomach. She unzipped her jeans and leaned back, fully out of breath.

Undressing herself, Kimberly couldn't believe what happened to her previously perfect body. She wasn't bigger, except for her little pot belly from eating so much, but her figure seemed to have lost most of its tone. She tested her former buns of steel with a little slap and watched as they jiggled a bit. Her breasts had more life to them too. She just couldn't wear those jeans anymore, or theyd burst off of her.

In panic, she looked everywhere in the bathroom to find something else to wear. Luckily, Kimberly had once left a skirt here. It was very short, form fitted and black. She tried it on. It still fit due to its stretchy fabric, and it was more comfortable than her jeans. However, the outline of her bulging stomach was very visible and it exposed plenty of softened thighs. Angrily, she pulled her tank top to show more cleavage, so her boyfriend's view would be distracted from the flawed zones.

Vowing to diet, Kimberly went out of the bathroom and joined Brian.

"I just wanted to wear something sexier for you..." she said, her body swaying more than usual as she walked to her boyfriend.

You look fatter. Did you gain weight? he asked innocently with a puzzled grin at his girlfriend, her slight muffin-top just *barely* showing over her sexy black lace panties. She blushed, her face turning pink, and she opened her mouth to say something when he interrupted.

"Are you gonna get fat for me?"

Get fat for him? Was he serious? Was this some kind of jealousy thing, where he thinks that if his girlfriend gets fat, no one else will sleep with her?

"Wait," he chuckled. "did you actually manage to eat all of that McDonalds food I brought back?" 

She nodded guiltily. She'd finished it off with gusto. He smiled. A genuine, open and honest sign of happiness.

"That's my little piggie." 

His little what!? He slid his arms around her waist and she could feel the thin layer of relatively new, soft fat being squeezed, tested under his fingers like fresh fruit.

"I hoped you might take my bringing it as a bit of a joke, but even then, you'd have eaten more of it than you'd realized." He kissed her soft skin. "But eating all of it is incredible."

She stood there confused You actually like me fat?

To be quite honest, Kimberly was never known for her intelligence. Why else would she get the nerds to do her work and then brag about it to her worst rivals? And as the bluntest crayon in the box, she had never questioned what she was told, never even considered that there might be a man out there who liked fat girls. A man who even liked to fatten up skinny cheerleaders, perhaps. Incredulous to Kim, but you and I and her boyfriend know.

When Brian realized that she had no idea what he was on about, he decided that it didn't really matter. They loved each other, and that was what was important. And if she happened to gain weight, great. And that was likely to happen if you didn't know that what you were eating was full of calories. The only thing that she had been doing before her suspension that kept her trim was her cheerleading, so when she was temporarily suspended, she had lost her main fat-burning outlet. 

Now, he thought, if she gained enough before she was allowed back on the team, she'd be off the team for good. It would only take a little effort.

His plan began to take effect the next day at school. ..

By lunch Brian had concluded that Kimberly had no idea of the relationship between food and her weight. As an active cheerleader she was used to simply eating whatever was put in front of her without effect - and being less active wasn't causing her to change anything. In fact, the stress of having to do her own classwork was starting to give her a first class case of the munchies. 

Brian tested out his theory, offering to let Kimberly save them a seat at lunch while he bought their meals - which was for her a large helping of lasagna with veggies, milk and pie for dessert. Kimberly devoured it without batting an eye.

"Do you need some help with your math tonight?" he inquired as she finished her dessert.

"Sure," she said, thinking, _"wow he must really be into me."_

Brian showed up with a box of a half dozen pastries, before which Kimberly had had a generous supper. They each had two of the pastries apiece, leaving two for Kimberly to finish off before going to bed.

He gently continued this pattern over the next two weeks, with Kimberly noticing that her clothes were becoming increasingly snug. But since Brian obviously approved she didn't care and refused to get on a scale. 

Brian succeeded in keeping Kimberly's mind on grades, plus their personal relationship, and off of the cheerleading squad and her weight. The result was a further easing of Kimberly's eating habits. She ate full meals and supper plus snacks such as pretzels and chips. All of this did not go unnoticed by her mom, who began to get curious. 

"Darling," she asked one evening as Kimberly brought a large bowl of ice cream into the living room to eat in front of the HD television, "are you that upset over the cheerleading situation, because you seem to be eating a bit more than usual."

"Well, all this studying seems to have given me an appetite, but I don't think its any big deal. Once my grades are back up I'll take care of Ashley soon enough" she replied defensively. "Do I look like I've gained that much weight?"

"Well, no, not really. Not that I can tell, at least yet. But taking pop tarts to school after a big breakfast could get you there eventually."

Kimberly recalled that she had indeed taken a couple of pop tarts to school when she was still attending class. But then she hadn't been eating a breakfast that included scrambled eggs, OBrien potatoes and an oversized blueberry muffin as she had that day. That her mom would imply that she would do both was strange - until she remember that earlier in the week she had made a mid-morning snack of some poptarts. She couldnt recall her breakfast for that morning but apparently her mom knew it. She was however relieved that her mom apparently hadn't noticed her clothes getting tighter.

"I know mom - I'll try and watch it. But the comfort food does seem to help me study better, really. I showed you my test scores after Brian's help, haven't I?"

"Yes," her mom nodded, recalling that whenever Brian came by he also had something for he and his pupil to share. Even if it wasn't yet that noticeable she knew that her daughter had to be picking up a bit of weight. But, if she was happy it didn't matter to Kimberly that much. She felt it was helping her with her studies and resolved to make sure the kitchen stayed well supplied until Kimberly was ready for another diet..

Kimberly's dad heard the exchange, but held his peace. He wanted his wife and daughter to be happy and really didn't think Kimberly had a weight problem any more than her two older siblings, both of whom were heavier. He was more concerned about her relationship with Brian. He was a nice kid but still male. Her dad figured it was safer and better for them to be at his house with full kitchen privileges than hanging out somewhere else.


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2009)

*Chapter 13  Brian creates a mystery*

That Thursday Kimberly turned in her twenty page paper, or rather had Brian turn it in for her. Upon showing her parents the sign off slip the next day they gave her permission to visit Brians place. Kim now intended to have some sex with her boyfriend.

"You look soooooo gorgeous and sexy!!" Brian said as Kimberly began to shove her cleavage more and more into Brian's face. He now seemed to be hypnotized under her glorious cleavage as the two of them began to make out. Brian began to slide his hands under Kimberly's tank top and Kimberly began to undo her skirt, but before they got that far a couple rings of the doorbell went off.

"Who can that be," Brian grumbled as he got out of bed. His parents brother and sister were gone for the day and they wouldnt be ringing the bell.

"Just forget about the door honey." Kimberly purred as she began to pull Brian back into bed. "They will go away soon enough."

Brian went back into bed and they began to make out some more, trying to ignore the doorbell. After about two minutes of constant ringing from the bell it finally stopped. But as soon the door stopped, Brians phone began to ring. 

"Who is bothering me now!" Brain said as he glanced at the cell phone. With a sigh at the caller id he picked up the phone with an angry voice and walked outside the room.

Kimberly heard his voice go back to clam as soon as he stepped outside and she then heard the front door open. Kimberly quietly got out of bed in her panties and bra and tried to hear who Brian was talking to. Normally she would go out bare naked, showing off her body, and not hide in the room in her bra and panties. But Kimberly now started to feel a little less confident with the new layers of fat all over her body. As soon as she got to the door she heard footsteps coming her way so she jumped back into bed and covered herself with blankets. As soon as he came back in he started to change his shirt and put some stuff in his pockets.

"What happened honey?" she cooed

"O nothing, something just came up and I gotta go now."

"What, why do you have to leave now? Who was at the door?"

"Uhhhhhhh...it was... David...Yeah my cousin David. He doesnt have keys to our place which is why he kept ringing the doorbell. Now we gotta go somewhere sorry. Just lock up as you leave please." 

And with that Brian was gone

Kimberly couldn't believe that her boyfriend would just leave her out of no where like that. She then peeked her head out of the room to make sure no one was here still, then and walked outside in her bra and panties. She didn't want to bother putting her skirt back on, her black panties were squeezing her midsection more than enough and she didn't want to bother with her clothes till she left. She couldn't believe how out of shape her cheerleader lithe frame had gotten with only two weeks out of cheer (her indulgent eating habits haven't crossed her mind).

Kimberly walked over to the bathroom for a quick look in the mirror to see how bad of shape her body was. She was then somewhat relieved to see that it wasn't as bad as she had first thought.

"Ha, it must of just been my imagination. Mom probably just shrunk my clothes in the washer again like last time." Kimberly said as she smiled to herself in the mirror. "I mean come on how can I be gaining weight? I am not like Rosaline or any of the chubs at school." 

It was true that it wasn't as bad as she thought, but it was an absolute lie to think that she still had the same figure as two weeks before. Her whole body had softened up quite a bit and there some puffiness around her midsection. Her cheerleader figure was almost all gone and replaced with a slightly out-of-shape girl. 

What made it worst was all the clothes she was trying to wear. Even for her old figure the clothes would clung tightly around her body, but now it just squeezed the soft layer of fat she had developed. The black panties she was wearing now just sank into her ass fat, as it was becoming the fattest part of her body. A small muffin top was even formed with the tight panties she wore. But the vain Kimberly just saw what she wanted when she looked into the mirror, which was her old figure. She then grabbed her tank top and skirt (which were two sizes too small) and headed back home.

As Kimberly plodded back home in her sweats, furious at Brian for his abrupt and unexplained departure, she began to get hungry. It had taken two weeks at home to finish the twenty page report and study enough to be getting positive feedback from her instructors. Since it was the weekend her parents had let her go to Brian's house, but now it was ruined and she wanted to eat.

Eating constantly can have a unique effect on a person who has been used to gaining a few pounds, then dieting to cut back. Kim was one especially vulnerable, because she had played the yo-yo game at least a dozen tines and had actually once been far heavier  topping out over 160 only two years before. Persons who have lost weight have latent fast cells waiting like deflated balloons to be refilled, and an influx of calories is all they need. Since cell walls dont need to be rebuilt re-gain occurs at twice the rate of brand new pounds.

Kimberly in her denial knew none of this. All she knew was that shed been enjoying obscene quantities of fast foods courtesy of Brian and her refilling cells now needed their fix. She was confident that she wouldnt gain from appeasing her hunger pangs but knew hat she needed food.

She stopped at a Taco Bell. A burrito grande and four tacos sounded about right. She went in and ordered, adding a large raspberry ice tea to the mix, then sat down with her tray. Mechanically she began devouring her order, still wondering about Brians mysterious caller.

Finally she got home to receive two bits of news. A note from the school informed her that her suspension for extorting homework help had expired and that her grades had improved enough to allow her to return to school; she was however still under academic suspension relative to the cheerleading team pending additional progress.

The other news was that her grandparents had paid the family a surprise visit and she was invited to their retreat on the lake or the weekend. Still annoyed at Brian she decided to accept and let him stew.


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2009)

*Chapter 14  Kim visits her grandparents*

Kim grandparents had always indulged the chubbier version of their granddaughter, and this weekend was no exception. On their way to the cabin they stopped at a Perkins family restaurant where Kim reverted to type, enjoying a mouthwatering home style pot roast dinner. It was filling, but that didnt keep her grandmother from encouraging her to have a piece of chocolate French silk pie for dessert.

The next day saw Kimberly enjoying pancakes and eggs for breakfast, something she never did at home, then fishing for awhile with grandpa. Pastrami sandwiches and ice cream were lunch, followed by a shopping trip to the local Wal-Mart, where her grandmother discreetly pressed several outfits on her because it was too warm to be wearing those sweats.

Unknown to Kimberly her own mom had suggested that this be done and supplied the funds. It was obvious to everyone except the vain Kim that she needed to move up a couple of sizes in her wardrobe before returning to school. Kim tried on the outfits and felt much more comfortable, telling her grandma that Wally World gets sizes right these actually look and feel good,

Grandma just smiled and invited Kim to share an in-house McDonalds meal with her at the Wal-Mart before they grabbed Grandpa and headed home. Kim had a Big Mac value meal with a side cheeseburger

That night Kim was eager to get back to school and glad to have clothes that hadnt shrunk. Still in denial about her own gain she had a full supper, discovering to her surprise that her grandparents had brought an entire pie from Perkins for dessert. Then, after her grandparents departed, she spent the evening on the Internet with a bag of pretzels at her side. Brian still hadnt called by 11:00 and the pretzels were gone. 

Kimberly slipped into the kitchen and indulged in the final piece of pie before retiring to bed. It was yummy. 

Brian was not stupid, He genuinely liked his girl fried even through her diva like pretentiousness. He knew her tendency towards comfort eating ever since she so readily devoured the fast food feast hed bought at her request. Even before, when they were initially just beginning to date, he knew of her on again, off again binging and dieting. Despite her status as a cheerleader he suspected that she could easily become a permanent plumper. 

Hed also seen the quiet support from her mom over the past two weeks, stocking the kitchen with goodies that Kim had been virtually inhaling. Hed even been surprised by Kim herself when she teased him for not bringing her a dessert at lunch. And now shed reacted to criticism from er former classmates by calling him to have what amounted to a full meal after school.

Unlike his girl friend, Brian knew the script for the next chapter. He knew he was already branded as a closet chubby chaser by Amber, no doubt learned from her new boyfriend who knew Brian was privately a fellow FA. If he positioned himself as a friend and tutor he would win from Kim her trust and respect, but he had to be careful to let indulging of her appetite be her choice.

Do you know what folks do when theyre out of work? Some just collect unemployment checks and wait for times to change. Others make a job of finding a job  even if they have to employ themselves, he opined.

What are you getting at? Kimberly asked as she grabbed another three fries.

Who cares what Ashley and her cronies say? If you want to be captain you need grades  and that means getting by your teachers. Instead of thinking about them why not let me redouble our efforts  I know you can do it. Ive seen your improved csores and read your reports.

In other words, forget cheerleading for a month and be a 24/7 scholar?

Well maybe we can stick in some diversions  but basically, yes. Classwork uber alles!

Sounds dreary but I know your right and Im mad enough to do it, she replied as she took another long draw on her milkshake.

OK, now tomorrow Ill you ask each of your teachers for the lesson plan for the next month  test dates, due dates, reading assignments? I know its structured but it works

Kimberly swallowed hard, suddenly realizing what a task master Brian might become. But the next day she did as he had requested. By the end of the final period she had the requested information for three of her five classes,(two of her teachers werent that well organized).

Its OK  three out of five is a good start. Your place or the library?

Ummm, Kim said, I guess my place, but before we go there could we swing by Taco Bell? Just thinking about so much study has made me a bit hungry.

Well, err, sure. Brian replied, inwardly smiling that his plan was working just as designed

At the Taco Bell drive through Kim ordered a burrito supreme and two tacos. Brian had a Volcano box special. Then they went to her home and laid out their battle plan for the rest of the week.

Now, said Brian after they were finished, you have two quizzes on Friday. What do you say that if you get As on both I have to take you to a nice restaurant  if you only get a B or C its a cheeseburger at Mickey Ds?

A cheeseburger on a Friday night? You have to be kidding, Kim objected.

I consider that the lesser option that I expect not to happen, ,  Brian replied.

OK, instead of a cheeseburger can your wallet stand the Cheesecake Factory, Kim answered.

Brian thought quickly. That would be an expensive evening, but by catering to Kims impulsiveness he would not be responsible for the4 results..

OK, if it makes you happy, nothing is too good for my girl! he replied.

Needless to say Kim had perfect scores on both quizzes and Brian took a hundred dollar bill from his savings account and made the reservations. 

_This is going to cost me, but its worth it, _he thought.

The Cheesecake Factory is one of the more elite chains, with a 20 page menu thats even available in large print and Braille. It is definitely a special occasion or upper class formal dining establishment. 

Starting with appetizers of fried zucchini and a plate of ahi tartare, also known as tuna fish, garnished with avocado and soy ginger sesame sauce, Kim thought she had Brian eating out of her hand. Leafing through the menu she'd ordered pasta dla vinci and hed opted or the Factorys famous meatloaf. 

To spend this kind of money on me, he must really are and want me to succeed, she thought, little realizing that she was doing just what hed hoped  eating 2/3 of the appetizer delicacies, then sharing more than just her share as they sampled part of each others entrées.

The large portions left both of them stuffed and Brian didnt push dessert. Instead he apologized for having over ordered on the appetizers and with great contrition offered to make it up by getting Kim some cheesecake to go. She selected he caramel pecan turtle, and them Brian surprised her by ordering an entire cake so that Kim could share it with her family.

He knew shed no doubt give them a ice  but would wind up having the majority for herself. Sore enough, she had a piece before retiring and two more the next day. By Sunday, as they doubled down on a report for history, he discovered it was gone.

All the next week, and the week after, and for two more the rhythm continued  each day after school Kim would ask to stop at this or that fast food place before burrowing into the books, Each day Brian accommodated her, Cheerleading was never mentioned, but in mid week hed incentivize the academic goals they shared with food-based rewards. And Kim played along because she was thoroughly enjoying what both Brian and her mom were facilitating. 

The food sensations were great, her grades were way up and life with Brian was good. Still, in the back of her mind Kimberly remembered the mysterious incident of Brian suddenly cutting short an evening at his place. She hadnt brought it up, but the question of his mysterious visitor hung unresolved. 

Despite her curiosity of why Brian had cut short an evening at his place and who his mysterious visitor were, Kimberly could not work up the energy to investigate. All the studying and snacking had made her lazy. Instead of going out like she had when she was cheering, she would stay at home watching tv or a dvd or reading books and magazines as she snacked on whatever sweets her mom brought over to her. She was enjoying these lazy days and wasn't missing going out that much. Going out to dinner, the movies, and the mall for shopping with Brian satisfied her need to go out enough. 

Because of her continued indulgence, Kimberly had no doubt that she had gained a couple more pounds though she hadn't weighed herself in awhile. She wasn't really worried about it or thinking about it too much as she had no doubt that she would have no trouble working off the weight when she got back to cheerleading. She had been a little worried before about coming back and being out of shape when she was the captain but after seeing that the rest of the girls with the exception of Trixie who was too young to really be a threat anyway had gained weight themselves so she still would be in better shape then them no matter how much she had gained because she was sure they had gained more.

Still though, she couldn't help but wonder just how much weight she had gained. After another week of completing all her homework assignments and studying over delicious big snacks in additions to her big dinners and desserts, acing all her quizzes, and another big delicious meal at The Cheesecake Factory as her reward for doing well on her quizzes, she woke up on Saturday morning and decided to see just how much she now weighed. She sat up in bed, rubbed her eyes a little, pulled off her covers, got up, and headed for her bathroom. She walked over to the scale, stepped on, and down looked as the needle went up to 150 and stopped.

"Oh my, I am 150 pounds" Kimberly gasped in shock. She couldn't believe that she had gained that much weight. 

_I'm fat again,_ she thought to herself dejectedly. She stepped off the scale and walked over to the full length mirror and glanced over her reflection. Her face was a little fuller but other than that there was no major difference and the fuller cheeks did not diminish her pretty face, it was still as pretty as ever. She looked down to her breasts which had gone up a cup size from C to D and was now straining her bra which was feeling very tight. Now this was a gain that she didn't mind. While she had loved her C's and was proud of them, she was definitely happy to increase her breast size to D which was even better. Her belly was now a soft round pot belly that was sticking out over the waistband of her panties which were also getting quite tight. Her hips had widened and she now clearly had thick thighs that were slightly touching together. She turned around and gasped as she now had a soft round fat butt. 

She continued to look over body for a couple of minutes, trying to absorb and take in just how much she had gained. The more she looked over her body though, the less shocked and embarrassed she felt. She realized that extra weight looked good on her and she liked how soft and flabby it felt. She had a curvier feminine figure now which a part of her psyche loved. Her boyfriend still thought she was beautiful and in fact seemed even more smitten with her now. Plus she was enjoying getting to indulge in all of her favorite high-calorie foods. She was also comforted by the belief that she could loose all the weight when she got back to cheerleading. So with all that in mind, did she need to worry right now about 150 pounds? 

_No, _she thought to herself._ Ive lost twenty pounds before and I can do t again._

Hearing her mom calling up to her that breakfast was ready, she heard her stomach growl in hunger. Despite how much she ate last night, she was still very hungry. 

"Be right down mom" she called. She quickly peed, washed her hands and faced, brushed her hair, then walked back into her room. With it being a Saturday morning and feeling lazy, she slide on a pair of sweatpants which still felt a little tighter and snugger then before, and slid on a white t-shirt, not caring that it rolled up revealing her potbelly, and quickly headed downstairs to breakfast.

A big smile spread across her face as she saw her mom greet her with a big stack of delicious chocolate chip pancakes complete with butter, powder, and a bottle of maple syrup on the table. She also noticed a plate of cinnamon sugar poptarts on the table along with a glass of milk and orange juice on her side. 
"Come sit down and eat hun," her mom said sweetly as she smiled to herself as she saw her daughter's potbelly. She was convinced that there was a correlation between Kimberlys academic improvement and her ability to indulge her appetite. 

"Mm, chocolate chip pancakes and cinnamon sugar poptarts. Thanks mom" she replied sweetly with a smile as she walked over to the table and took a seat before her mom set the plate of pancakes before. 

"Dig in" her mom said before going back over to the stove to pour herself a cup. Kimberly poured syrup all over pancakes, picked up her fork and knife, cut up a couple of big pieces, and quickly ate them. 

"Ooh, soo good" she moaned softly. Her mom poured herself a cup of coffee and took a sip while she happily watched her daughter indulge in the pancakes. The pancakes were so good that Kimberly couldn't resist and was starting to stuff them down her throat, only stopping to lick the syrup and powder off her lips, and wash it down with a couple sips of milk.


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2009)

*Chapter 15 - Kimberly Returns to Class*

Back at school after a weekend with her grandparents Brian's mysterious behavior was a secondary issue. It was more important that he shield her from her former teammates and others who might wonder about her disgrace. 

Upon returning from her grandmothers Kimberly noted that her clothes seemed to be getting tighter. She also noted that her back was starting to feel a small pinch from her bra.

She made it to the bathroom and shut the door behind her. She made a quick scan of the room and made sure nobody was around before looking in the mirror. Lifting up her shirt, she saw what looked like love handles forming on her hips. She would have a muffin top for sure if she tried to squeeze into a pair of her old jeans! Her small, but very apparent belly was also as flabby as ever. She could have been imagining it, but her face - her flawless, beautiful face - looked almost as if a double chin was starting to form.

_"Why does my bra keep ... feeling ... so... weird?"_ thought Kimberly in between attempts to reach behind her back. Perhaps it was a huge mistake to wear the C cup bra the next day  the D would have been more comfortable. ... She fell asleep wondering how she truly felt about herself and her priorities

At school Brian was faithfully monopolizing Kimberly's time, making sure that they ate lunch together and fetching her food while she saved their seat. She appreciated the attention, and was now actually looking forward to the daily variety of entrées and desserts that had twice the calories of her previous fare. He would then drive her home, promising to return later after she'd done her homework.

Part of Kimberly really wanted to recover her captaincy and actually was doing the assigned classwork, producing improved papers and test scores that were genuine. But being in the house after school alone she was also now frequently ready for a snack first - or else would ask Brian to stop or some fast food first. She was getting used to eating 4-5 times a day, and it wasn't a lo-cal diet.

Brian wasnt the only one to take note of the new Kimberly, as was shown in her history class. 

Miss Gates, entered the classroom, and the lesson soon began. Kimberly had never enjoyed history; she had always been more interested in the future than the past, and didnt see the point of learning about people who were long dead. So she sat, looking as bored as everyone else in the class, while Miss Gates droned on and on about the civil war. 

Psst 

Kimberly glanced around, and saw Josh Phillips, the hottest guy on the football team, staring at her from two seats away. Josh was generally seen as the guy that every girl wanted to get with, he was tall, muscled and handsome  and he had been flirting with Kimberly for the past few weeks. 

What? Kimberly whispered. 

No mini skirt today, come on Kim, your legs are the only things that keep me awake during this snore fest! Josh whispered back, grinning. 

Kimberly smiled, forgetting for a moment how unattractive she had felt earlier. 

Well youll just have to use your imagination, she said. 

Josh smirked. I can do that

Kimberly turned away and smirked to herself, remembering when she used to wonder when exactly Josh would stop flirting and ask her out. She was certain that a date with him would make the other girls on the squad incredibly jealous, particularly Ashley. But now, with Brian in the picture, she had no interest in playing the field. Still, his attention remained flattering to her ego. 

As the lesson went on, Kimberly nearly fell asleep several times, but always managed to pinch herself and stay awake before she dozed off. Towards the end of the lesson, Kimberly began paying more attention to her belly role than the teacher. The sweats she had chosen were loose enough that she could not see any changes in her waistline, so she ran her fingers underneath her top and touched her stomach. That is when she realized she could feel a whole handful of belly fat.

The bell rang, and the class hurried out of the lesson, with Miss Gates shouting at them to remember to do their essay for next week. Kimberly barely heard a word she was saying as she rushed out of the room and headed for the girls bathroom.

Wanting to inspect the changes to her body, Kimberly ran to the girls bathroom and leaned over the sink. She waited until the next class had begun, not caring if she was late, and she made sure that nobody else was in the bathrooms before she looked at herself in the mirror. 

Kimberly was almost afraid to look, but she pulled up her top and watched as her stomach gradually came into view. It was even bigger than it had been this morning, and had rounded out into the beginnings of a potbelly. Kimberly almost looked like she was in the very early stages of pregnancy. But she knew she wasnt pregnant, It had to be her eating  and she was getting certifiably fat

She sucked in her stomach to see her flab seemingly disappear, but it would be an impossible task to lead even the most basic routines while not daring to breathe correctly. It did not help that, for some reason, it looked like fat was accumulating on other parts of her body even more. Her breasts had indeed gotten a tad more bounce and her legs were showing slight signs of growth around the thighs and butt.

Kimberly began to shake nervously as thoughts about what might happen if the girls on her former squad saw what had happened to her. She could be insulted, exposed to the entire school and worst of all, denied captainship of the team, leaving Ashley in permanent control. In her heart Kimberly knew she had passed the point of no return - her once toned stomach was now a belly and she would not be coming back. . 

Kimberly's mom was true to her resolve, making sure to pick up some Entenmann's pastries at the grocery the next day, including the cinnamon raisin swirl buns she knew Kimberly liked, cheese filled crumb coffee cake and a selection of Danishes. She knew fully that her daughter might gain weight but indulging her new-found appetite seemed to be part of what was keeping her on course to qualify for college. And Brian, she had figured out, liked what was happening. 

_"That should hold those two for at least a week,"_ she thought. _"I just hope Kim doesn't get too upset with the results when she finally becomes aware of them." _

At school her former cheerleader pals noticed that she was now eating lunch with Brian - and that the meals weren't light.

"What's with Brian and Kimberly?" Trixie asked Amber, "He's with her every day and on Monday it was spaghetti and cherry pie and today chicken Teriyaki with ice cream."

"Kim has always had an appetite - she thinks she exercises enough that her metabolism is indestructible, although I've been noticing too that lately she's really been packing it on. If she keeps it up Brian's going to have one plump girl friend," Amber answered and paused.

"Like that will bother him! He likes bigger girls anyway," Amber said, conscious of her own muffin top.

Neither of them noticed that Brian was just around the corner of the hall while they were chatting and hearing every word. He smiled and quietly went in the opposite direction, thinking "I guess maybe I need to be a little less obvious."

That day at lunch Brian asked Kimberly what he should bring her for lunch instead of just loading up a tray. 

"Oh, something Mexican would be nice," she replied, thoughts of the taste of seasoned meats and melted cheese dancing through her mind.

Brian dutifully returned with tamale pie and a couple of tortillas for each of them They chatted about her day's classes and the latest tests she'd aced, then Brian started to get up to leave, causing Kim to get a bit pouty. "Aren't you forgetting something?"

"Ummm .. like what?"

"Our desserts silly - we usually have one you know."

Brian was taken aback at her openly expressing such a request, but recovered nicely. "Oh, OK, I'm sorry. I've got some classwork on my mind."

He hastened to the dessert section and got two pieces of peach pie a la mode with double scoops and was happy to see the delighted expression on Kimberly's face. 

"Now that's the way to treat a girl," she exclaimed as Brian continued to smile happily while she devoured her portion .From a distance Trixie took note of what Brian had done.- living up to his reputation as Amber had predicted. What surprised her was that Kim had initiated the request.

_"What is she up to?"_ she wondered.

Kimberly in fact now wasn't counting calories but compliments, and Brian had her eating like the subject of one of Pavlov's experiments. That afternoon she asked if they could stop at the Burger King drive thru for a Cheese Whopper and a malt, not objecting when Brian added fries. She knew that would appease her appetite until supper.

That night there was no dessert. Her mom announced that she had a surprise when Brian got there at 8:00. It turned out to be a freshly prepared Boston cream pie that had been in the refrigerator for hours - filled with custard and topped with a chocolate fudge frosting. Each of the two teens had a double portion while Kimberly's mom had one herself.

This rhythm of consumption continued for four weeks and then, one day during her final period, Kim was called into the school counselor's office.

"Congratulations," she was informed. "Your teachers report your grades have improved in every subject. We can clear you to rejoin the cheerleading squad next week."

Kimberly was at first ecstatic - but then suddenly began for the first time to wonder how much she'd gained during her six week break. After school, instead of swinging by a drive thru she asked Brian to take her home. There she tried on her cheerleading outfits and her worst fears were confirmed.

"Now what!" she said to Brian "All this studying has kept me from working out and my uniforms don't fit."

"She still doesn't realize how much she's also been eating," Brian realized to himself.

"Well, I'd hate to see you put thru it, but I suppose we could put you on a diet along with an exercise program I guess," he replied. 

"It would take a month - and then my grades would probably slip again. And I've liked sharing food and studies with you - we'd have to stop doing that. What do you say that instead I just let the cheerleading go?"

Brian's face lit up. "Suits me just fine. Personally I like every bit of whatever little added weight you've put on."

The statement confirmed what Kimberly had heard and suspected was true - Brian would never say it, but he didn't mind her getting chubby, in fact probably preferred it. And Kimberly was ready to embrace the idea.

"Good, 'cause I know there is a Pepperidge Farm coconut layer cake in the pantry with our name on it. Mom was saving it for tonight but why not now?"

Astonished at this turn of events, Brian willingly went along. After he left, Kimberly knew she next had to deal with her parents, which actually meant her mom since her Dad was out of town.

That evening she deliberately ate very moderately, then told her mom very solemnly. "Mom, I need to talk with you. I have good news and bad news."

Initially expecting some horrible news such as unwanted pregnancy, her mom was relieved when Kimberly continued, "The good news is that I've pulled my grades up enough that I can rejoin the cheerleading squad - the bad news is that with all this studying and inactivity I've outgrown my cheerleading outfits. There are only six weeks to go in the season anyway, and if I try to lose weight it will likely be over. What do you think?"

"What does Brian think?" her mom replied cautiously. She'd seen this coming as her daughter had feasted morning after morning on high carb breakfasts, then had more high calorie snacks at night. She was unaware of the desserts at lunch or afternoon drive-thru treats, but even without them the pattern and its consequences had been apparent. Kimberly needed more larger clothes than just a cheerleading outfit and her parents knew it.

"He say its all fine with him - he doesn't want me trying to lose anything." 

"Well, your father has been predicting this, we're really happy about your grades improving and weight isn't an issue for us if youre happy. I know you're right about Brian. He really seems to care for you. We'll go shopping for some clothes that fit better this Sunday."

"Oh mom, you're the greatest," Kimberly exclaimed and gave her mom a hug.

Inwardly she was thankful that she could still enjoy her big breakfasts in peace.

(Continued in post 22 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (May 23, 2009)

i liked this one, was more realistic than most high school stories.... as to will there be more, the chicks have only gained 5 - 10 lbs each so of course I hope for more


----------



## fellow (May 23, 2009)

Wow, love what you've done to the story  Thanks for all the work you put into it, didn't think many people cared about it. Hope that I can be of some help along the way.


----------



## Observer (May 23, 2009)

- glad you liked it. Since our library doesn't lend itself to progressive stories we do this occasionally with writer.com tales (Monique is another). 

The objective is to encourage participation by Dimensions readers in the stories so that they can then be synthesized into full-length tales here.

FYI, Marci is the pen name of one of our community members who years ago was also a contributor to the old Pound Positive Paradise site in the now defunct AOL Hometown.


----------



## asurname (May 24, 2009)

Hey, sorry to quibble, but you're WAY off on the song credits. "Old Man River" was not by Stephen Foster. Oscar Hammerstein II and Jerome Kern wrote it 63 years after Foster died. 

You should probably go back and fix that.


----------



## Observer (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the correction - and it has been done


----------



## Fangs (May 24, 2009)

*applaud*

The fa boyfriend is a little on the boring side in character creations. Very well paced and believable - just wish there was more going on. More descriptions of the clothes not fitting or of the changes to their bodies - or even conversation and interaction between the characters.


----------



## Observer (May 26, 2009)

*Chapter 16 - Trixie's Change*

Unlike some of her cheerleader squad teammates Trixie never wanted diva power, dominating and controlling others. She just wanted recognition. She was a latchkey kid living with a weight conscious aunt after the death of her parents. Her Aunt was kind to her but absorbed with a civil service career that caused her to leave early and get back late. 

For years this had saddled Trixie with the job of preparing her own breakfast if she wanted one, which usually meant she skipped it. It also meant doing supper for them both and eating a light lunch. What she yearned for was recognition and validation that without parents she lacked. In her mind getting recognition from her peers equated to keeping a tight belly with constant workouts and eating as little as possible. This and a big bust, she thought, was the proven best way to get guys. And getting guys, or preferably a special guy, was the real reason she was on the cheerleading squad.

Only it hadnt worked out that way. Shed seen Kimberly bounce Ashley as Captain, only to have Ashley acquire a boyfriend and about twenty pounds as she bounced back on top. Amber had gained even more and had a nice guy too. And the deposed Kimberly was gaining so much she was reportedly not even coming back, but she still had a boyfriend as well.

Trixie despite her efforts had no one. Rather than continuing her daily two mile runs and hour of exercising she secretly wished she could relax and eat like her more porky teammates. But instead of eating burritos or lasagna for lunch she had been faithfully sticking to her salads and squelched her envy. After all, no one was keeping her from having a cheeseburger if she wanted to. She just somehow felt that her ascetic approach was better than their self-indulgent hedonistic approach.

Or was it? At times she wonder if she dared give herself permission to go against her aunts injunctions and have some ice cream?

One afternoon in early November it was unseasonably warm. She caved in and bought a pint of Ben and Jerrys, devouring it in the park before discarding the evidence in a public waste basket. It had been divine. 

_So thats what its like, _she thought.

The next day she skipped over the salads and bought a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches. Again she enjoyed the flavors. Nervously that afternoon she explored her belly, then got on a scale to explore the damage. She couldnt find any.

_Wow,_ she thought._ Ive been depriving myself for nothing. My metabolism apparently can handle this._

That weekend at a Saturday night party she allowed herself to have four pieces of pizza in one sitting for the first time in her life, and it felt good. The next Monday she had a grande burrito at Taco Bell. Initially feeling guilty, she again checked the scale. Still no damage.

And so as Thanksgiving approached Trixie relaxed her guard, trusting her metabolism to let her eat like she wished. It took nearly two months and the Xmas holidays before she really began to notice slow changes in her body. A pair of her jeans seemed tighter and there was a softness in her midriff.

_Whoa, am I developing a pot belly?_ she asked herself, resolving to possibly resume her more vigorous exercise and cut back. But of course it didnt happen. She knew her aunt wasnt really watching, the cheerleading squad didnt care, and she was getting now attention from guys that she hadnt had before. 

Had she been more discerning she would have been able to see that it wasnt her relaxed attitude towards food that was actually drawing the guys. What she had was a more happy disposition. But such nuances of understanding werent in her mental computer and her lifestyle change continued.

Standing in front of the mirror Trixie could be honest with herself. She had an undeniable tummy bulge, her thighs came together and two rolls of fat were developing on her sides above her hips. 

Trixie on a good evening had become a carbo queen. 4-5 pieces of pizza, a bag of chips, 5-6 chocolate chip cookies  any of these or a combination was normal for a Saturday night, and usually led to indulging on Sunday as well. Her tighter outfits now showed a pronounced belly bulge and her hips were broader, but the fact was that shed stepped up two cup sizes and liked the attention. Of course shed also gone from size 4 to a very tight 8 and on some occasions was resorting to sweats. This she didnt mind and for some reason her aunt didnt say a thing, if she was even noticing.

Trixie knew that her point of view had changed with her figure. Her grades were up, she had a social life, and despite whatever weight she may have gained thought she was likely the lightest member of the most porcine cheerleading squad in town. She felt she didnt eat as heavily as they did during the week, but Saturday night parties were another thing.

_Maybe I should be exercising more,_ she thought as she dressed one Saturday night, but then promptly forgot the idea. Instead she went to another party where she indulged in brownies, pizza, chicken wings and ice cream with soda. Over the course of the evening she had four plates of food, each with at least 800 calories. Naturally her jeans were super tight, so she pulled out her shirt tail and quietly unbuttoned them, allowing them to slide below her belly while her belt prevented her pants from falling off. No one seemed to notice, but it served as an additional reminder to her of how chubby she was actually getting.

_So Im getting fat,_ she admitted the next morning as she was sitting on her bed with her still swollen belly resting next to her thighs. _I cant even wear my old pants and last night my newer ones had to be unbuttoned I was so stuffed. So why am I more hungry than upset? _

Part of the reason was her main beau Don, who liked to make out and rub her belly, which she found arousing. Hed buy her food whenever she wanted, even though she tried not to do it. But he told her that she had a passion for food in her eyes when she was snacking and that he liked it. And she knew he was right. She enjoyed his treats and attention and knew dieting would mean giving them up.

Then in February rumors began that Kimberly wasnt returning to the squad. Fat Kimberly now. The one with the letterman boyfriend Brian. The one now bigger than Ashley, Amber or Ros, all of who had guys too, Could it be that Trixie really didnt need to be feeling so guilty? That some guys didnt mind meaty girls?

She decided to corner Kimberly, the same Kimberly who used to harangue others for gaining weight and was now a chubster herself, and find out what was happening.

She found Kimberly was willing to talk  but after school at a diner over a snack with her boyfriend present. 

Dont fret, Brian will pay, she said.

Trixie slid easily into the booth. So did Kim, but her figure made it obvious that she must be pushing 160, if not more. 

I hear you can come back to cheer but wont be. I thought it was your life. Trixie said.

Not anymore. Until my dad retired from the Navy we moved every few years and I wasnt very secure. Cheer was an easy way to get attention when we came here I thought, since Id lost some weight and was pretty good at routines. I tried to find happiness that way but it didnt work. Then I overreached and got into trouble and had to take counseling. That and Brian changed my viewpoint.

_And like me got an appetite,_ Trixie observed to herself as Kim tore into her bar-b-que beef burger with potato salad and chip sides.. 

Be honest  do you mind the pounds or are you hearing scripts in your head telling you youre being naughty, asked Kimberly as she demolished her stack of fries and sucked on her shake.

Thats it  Im afraid of what my aunt and others will say but Im tired of doing two hours a day of exercise and running just so I can be everyones ideal, Trixie acknowledged.

Not everyones noted Brian. Arent you Rons girl?

Well, we date.

And doesnt he give you food whenever you want it? Even though he doesnt push it?

He doesnt care what I weigh, thats true.

Have you really asked him, said Kim.

What do you mean?

No guy in his right mind will come right out and tell a girl what she should weigh, but if you asked him whether hed prefer you 110 or 210 you might be surprised if you could get a straight answer out of him, Brian said. 

Brian is trying to say that there are men who like girls heavier  and this school is full of them, continued Kim.

Including Don?

Youll need to ask him, but I believe so. When youre really into chowing down, does he pause and just watch you with a smile? Maybe offer you part of his food when youre finished?

Uh, well, yeah, now that you mention it. And he never tells me I need to cool it.

And does he offer you snacks and treats and sometimes leave food at your place?

Yes  ok I guess youre on to something. So what do I do with my aunt?

Well, said Brian, you can wait until she speaks up and defend yourself, or you can be proactive and tell her you are happy. She should at least respect your wishes even if she feels otherwise.

Yep, youre right  but I dont know if it will go that way.

* * * *

Trixie didnt immediately confront her aunt, but she did test herself by eating more heavily at lunch with her fellow cheerleaders. She found that, like her weekend eating, she was comfortable with it. She also realized that it would make her larger if she kept it up.

About a week later Trixie, who frequently did the cooking for supper anyway, prepared a nice beef stroganoff meal for her aunt, who immediately suspected something was up. But she let Trixie set the pace. After it was over, Trixie got serious.

Auntie, I want to first tell you that I appreciate everything youve done for me, cause I know you think Ive been a fairly decent niece since mom died and even been a help to you, right?

Why yes child, is something wrong?

Only that as I point towards graduation next year and becoming an adult I have to make decisions. These Im told need to be based on whats right for me and not necessarily what everyone else expects. I guess its called finding yourself and being whats best for you

Her aunt became disturbed Youre not planning on skipping college and joining the military I hope?

No, nothing that extreme. Im not even going to move out and live with a guy like some people. And you know I dont smoke, drink or do drugs.

You already have your drivers license and you know the rules about getting a car.

Yes, I have to have a job and pay for the insurance  pretty standard and not the issue here. Its something else. Im a little scared to say it, but I need to get this out because you need to know,

And the issue is?

We have a cheerleading squad of fatties who really dont care about their size and frankly since Don has come into the picture Im losing interest as well.

Her Aunt sat dumbfounded. The announcement, while surprising, was hardly of the magnitude shed feared. Well, I knew youd gained some but didnt expect you to be so defensive and almost proud about it.

Honest, Auntie, I ran my legs off and did workouts until I was blue in the face while starving myself and was miserable and virtually dateless. Since Ive relaxed a bit and let myself gain as few pounds things for me are just happier and better. And Im hardly a cow  Marilyn Monroe was bigger than me.

Darling, you are who you are in your generation. In mine girls who werent size 8 or less were just not part of the in crowd. But if young people today dont care and youre happy, who am I to fight it? Just try to stay healthy- OK

Trixie was as shocked as her Aunt was relieved.

So if I have to get some size 12 clothes with my next social security check its OK?

Her Aunt smiled Its your money, you know that. Youve been buying most of your own clothes for three years.

OK, good. Well, for dessert we have German chocolate layer cake and I plan on having two pieces. This may be the beginning of a trend.

As the cheerleading season ended so did the last of Trixies workouts. This left more time for socializing and eating and by mid-March a doughiness was developing around her midriff but she didnt care. She knew shed gained, but by staying away from scales she didnt know how much. Her pink and green tube tops were tight in the tummy; by April they were requiring her to wear an overblouse to hide her budding love handles. Shed also had to stop wearing both of her pencil skirts and her panties and bra were leaving red marks. 

In class she was aware that her tummy was ballooning over her waistband and she needed to be sure to keep it covered. Yet her appetite was improving. Everything told her that indulging in starchy breakfasts of waffles with strawberries and whipped cream along with snacks when her aunt had already left for work was adding some weight. 

She was enjoying snacks with her homework and oversize buttery muffins for breakfast some mornings. Other things were starting her day as well. She was finding the tightness of her clothes secretly exciting  and was amazed that her aunt, true to her word, wasnt really giving her any hassle. But when she looked in the mirror she saw not a fat girl but one who actually had a shape.


----------



## Observer (May 26, 2009)

*Chapter 17  the riddle of Brian solved*

Her belly full of pancakes Kimberly plopped herself down in front of the wide screen television as her mom left the house. She wasnt at all hungry after two pop tarts, four hotcakes and a generous serving of scrambled eggs. Her mom, accurately discerning what shed guessed was Brians preference, had capitulated to her daughters wish not to be constrained on calories and had been fulfilling her promise well.

What was bothering Kimberly was how she knew shed messed up in being such a diva with the cheer squad. She could see that fatter Ashley, fatter Amber and the reinstated fat Rosa werent really anxious to have her back  and she couldnt very well ridicule them for their weights when she knew shed gotten bigger herself  almost as big as shed once been in her previous community. .

A month earlier shed apologized to Rosa for kicking her off the squad and congratulated her on being reinstated. Rosa seemed surprised, but accepted it graciously, even suggesting they do something together sometime. Kim had emailed Rosa a message saying that Brian wasnt going to be free today so it would be an opportunity, but as she settled down into the divan still hadnt gotten a reply.

Brian. Again today she had no idea where he was. He was there for her 2-3 nights a week helping with her studies and plying her with treats. She loved being with him, but there were those mysterious gaps in his schedule that he always managed to dodge accounting for. She didnt want to press him on it. But it still bothered her in the back of her mind. .

Suddenly, around 11:00 her cell rang. It was Rosa, responding to her invitation. She had to do the family shopping at Wal-Mart  she was wondering if Kim wanted to come and then shed spring for lunch. Knowing that Rosas new boyfriend Bradley was a friend of Brians, Kim saw this as a chance to pick Rosas brain and readily accepted.

Kim marveled at Rosas obvious familiarity with grocery shopping. as she swiftly filled the basket with over a hundred dollars worth of food. They took it to Rosas house where she offered Kim her choice of several Sams Choice frozen delicacies that had to be either grilled or cooked in an oven,

No microwave? questioned Kim

Rosa shook her head. Not with these  the meat is not precooked, so it has to be done the old fashioned way. Theyre hand prepared to a certain stage, then frozen to be finished in an oven or on the stove  see, the directions even say do not microwave. We have chicken breast stuffed with mushrooms, cheese and crimini. We also have them stuffed with jalapeños and cheeses, Tuscan lasagna, or beef stroganoff

Hmmm  stroganoff? Thats beef and noodles, which sounds better than chicken. Can I have that? Kim suggested

Sure enough, said Rosa, not noting anymore than Kim that the former cheerleading captain had elected the highest calorie choice of the four offerings. While it and a chicken breast for Rosa cooked the girls put away the groceries, then had lunch. The latter included a dessert of black cherry ice cream and some pecan cookies. Naturally the girls discussed their boy friends, which led Kim to share with Rosa the mystery of Brians absences.

That is strange, Rosa conceded, and I can only say Im pretty sure its not any other girls cause hes really into you. Hes shared that with Brad. But beyond that Im not going, except to say you should get the full details out of him.

So you have an idea of what he does?

Yes, but not enough to be safe talking about it. Id probably get everything wrong and it wouldnt be the whole story. But youve got a great boy friend who cares about you - my advice is communicate and dont lose him!

And that is all Rosa would say. That night Brian picked her up for a party but there was another couple in the car. During the course of the evening Kim, nervous over her desire to confront Brian, ate incessantly, a fact others at the party couldnt help but notice. Before they headed home Kim asked Brian if the other couple could be dropped off first because she needed to talk to him privately.

Sure, babe he replied, as he glanced at her full torso stretching the limits of an obviously tight top. Kim was definitely developing love handles and the beginning of a second chin. He had seen her plow through at least 2000 calories worth of goodies during the evening and he smiled. thinking, of where the results would turn up. 

Once they were alone, Kim was very forthright, Brian, i know you have a secret, and i have to be honest, although its really none of my business, curiosity is killing me.

And this secret is?

Where you spend part of your time at, and disappear to at the drop of a hat. Last week you were pulled out of class at 11:00 and i saw your car drive off  you skipped lunch and were back late for fifth period. That wasnt for a school club. I know. And this kind of thing goes on every week.

Brian sighed. Kim was obviously thinking for herself, and becoming more assertive, both of which were good things. But it also meant he needed to share a family secret  something he wasnt supposed to do. 

Youre right, it wasnt for school, and I wish I could tell you more. What triggered all this now?

Honest? i tried to discuss this with Rosa and all shed tell me is that its not another woman and Id need to get more from you. I think you see my problem - everybody but me knows something that you wont tell me about.

Kim squirmed in her seat, pulling nervously at the tight blouse containing her belly roll. Brian knew he was in a spot with his chubby girl friend. 

Actually they dont know  although they may think they do. But I get your point Kim. The problem is that I do have a sort of secret double life of sorts that Im not supposed to discuss with anyone. But I understand your feelings. Give me a couple of days and Ill see if something can be done.

Reluctantly Kim went along with his request. She knew shed crossed a line but luckily hed not refused outright and dumped her. To her surprise it didnt take a couple of days. Late the next morning, Sunday, she got a call from Brian asking her to a fast food picnic lunch. 

All will be revealed, he promised.

Kim accepted and Brian picked her up, driving about twenty minutes out of town towards a state park that overlooked the city. Before entering the park he swung by Burger King and ordered a variety of burgers and sides. 

This will assure freshness," he said. 

Kims taste buds were already salivating as Brian pulled into a picnic area that was also part of a lookout point. 

Brian walked with Kimberly over to an isolated picnic table, well beyond earshot of anyone else in the park. He unpacked the assortment of burgers and side orders. To anyone else it appeared as two young people enjoying a meal while overlooking the busy metropolis below. But Kimberly sensed, correctly, that Brian was setting the stage for some major disclosures.

Lets enjoy the burgers  I bought extra just to make sure we dont run out. I have permission now to use my own discretion, so Im going to elect to tell you everything, so, please settle in and listen, Brian began

Permission? From who?

My parents. For eleven years Ive lived a bit of a double life. They thought that at age seven I was too young to deal with the questions and assumptions that would come up so I had to agree to keep a family secret. Theyd tell school authorities and others who needed to know, but I wasnt to say anything. 

Rosa is correct in saying its nothing shameful or another girl.. Since its obvious that some people have their ideas its best that you know the truth directly from me, because I dont know what Rosa thinks she knows or how complete or accurate it is.

Kims mind was reeling. This obviously wasnt going to be a simple sound byte answer like shed imagined it could be. She knew that she would now likely have to keep whatever it was secret as well  and if school authorities were complicit it had to be major. Youre making this all mysterious  all that she said was that it isnt another girl and beyond that I should talk to you.

Shes right there  Victor is not a girl; hes my cousin. But to me he is like a sick brother that I have to be there for, even though thats not practical or possible most of the time, Brian confided.

Now youre confusing me. You have a brother, or cousin, who has made you lead a double life since age seven?

It began before that  I was seven when they institutionalized him at Chesire Hall.

Chesire Hall  thats a state mental institution?

Brian nodded his head. Yes, and when Im needed they call me and I go. Its what I promised him Id do and its where I go when I disappear. You can imagine what would happen if that got out around school - that I go to a mental hospital 2-3 times a week?

Kids would assume you had a problem and tease you? Or at least treat you different

Brian set his jaw, his eyes teared up but he spoke with a firm, almost defiant tone Kim had never heard before Exactly  and possibly their parents would make them not associate with me. Its happened to others. If somethings different you stay away from it. It could have been a nightmare. But Vic needs me and I wasnt going to abandon him. The only way he was willing to go to Chesire was my promising to come see him  and Ive kept that promise. 

And so why does he have to be there? Kim inquired. 

Brian took a deep breath, relieved that Kim was reacting with interest rather than the rejection he had feared. At least she was wanting to know. 

Victor was brain injured in an accident  his mother, my moms sister, blamed herself and eventually committed suicide. He came to live with us and as kids I was the one person hed relate to and act halfway normal. At times hed act crazy because people couldnt understand him and have to be sedated. But I can always understand him, at times its like my brain zones off into another mode and Ill even talk like he does  except its like half talking, half telepathy. But I can come back out of it at will; he cant.

Wow, so its like youre in another dimension? Kim aid, struggling to keep up.

Sort of a dream state, but while I can wake up he doesnt, Brian replied. 
But let me tell you everything 

Theres more?

Yes. In preschool and kindergarten it worked out OK, but I kept maturing and he didnt. I could calm him by acting like he does at his level but then I wasnt relating to others. After first grade it became obvious it wasnt going to work out because I was getting into fights protecting him. . So they separated us and sent him to a special home after I agreed to help out 1-2 times a week and be on call when needed. They moved him to Chesire Hall four years ago. 

What do you do?

Twice a week I stop by and we play like pre-schoolers. It calms him and then we can talk, at his level of course, and with our minds linked. He cant do that with anyone else. Usually thats enough to get him through and keep him off the dopey meds for a few more days. . But sometimes he acts out before the next visit and thats when I get special calls. That time at my place when I got summoned? Hed locked himself in part of the kitchen and wouldnt come out until I showed up.

Wow  so youre basically a caretaker for a disabled person who cant communicate with anyone else?

:Yeah, sort of  but youre at least not mocking him. Thats what happened in first grade. I was constantly getting into fights to protect him. And youre new in town  you dont have the scandal about his mom being shared in your family. What happened with her wasnt Victors doing. He was only two  I was three..

There was a scandal?

Yes  his Dad left with some woman, then his mom got involved with a married bigwig. That affair was somehow tied to the accident that injured Victor and his mom kept blaming herself. Thats why she finally committed suicide.

And thats it  a family tragedy you have to live with? Brian. I wish you could have told me earlier. I must say I admire you for being so loyal to your cousin  and Im sorry for being so distrustful, Kim poured out her thoughts in a burst of remorse.

Apology accepted  and believe me, Kim, with understanding. Its been a blank chapter I wasnt allowed to share. I hope it doesnt affect us.

Kim already knew that the only effect was to admire Brian more. She had an idea that would convey what she felt. Well, does Victor mind if you bring someone along on occasion?

Brian was impressed. Thanks for the offer. Ive never asked, but I will. You know, Kim, youve come a long way.

How do you mean? she said. 

Brian smiled, the maturity that transcended his chronological age showing. Instead of looking down on me for letting something interfere with us and our relationship youre actually wanting to reach out and help Vic  I think youre beginning to case about others in a way you havent done before. Your cheer leader buddies might be surprised.

Kim shifted her ample buttocks a bit. Shed finished two burgers and some fries while listening to Brian.

Uh, yeah. About that. I dont feel like Im much a part of that scene anymore. Ive gained a lot of weight and you can see what Ive done here demolished two burgers, fries and a soda and I still have room for more. Ive lost weight from this level before, but with you Im not just into even trying. You wouldnt believe how many pounds Im up to!

Brian of course didnt know and wanted to ask, but he was swift enough not to, Not my business, but I think you fill out your clothes just fine  and in case youve not noticed the rest of the squad isnt tiny either.

Brian, Im bigger than any of them, believe me.

Youre fine, but if you dont want to be a cheerleader and instead enjoy food with me thats great.

Kimberly was startled. You mean that?

Yes. Kim, I cant free Victor from his prison. But you are emerging like a butterfly from the cocoon youve lived in all your life. I could see when I first met you that you were trying to compete for popularity when you really didnt need to. And you let yourself be used to bring down Ashley just because some people in this town didnt like her family. But I knew you werent a party to it  just a girl trying to establish herself in a new town Now Ashleys doing her thing and you have me. I dont know if thats enough for you. But it is for me,

Wait a minute  you say I was used? By who?

You may need to talk to Rosa to confirm this, but Im told the squad members have a theory. They think your cheerleading abilities were exploited to pressure the school admin by people who dont like her family. With all the work shed put in there is no way a new girl in school could have been so easily edged out if her last name was Murphy or Garcia. You had help you never knew about. Ashley stayed on instead of quitting because she likes cheerleading, but she was conspired against.

Kim paused and thought for a moment. 

You know, I didnt see it then, but you could be right. I ran for cheer captain because my parents said I should. Theyd been told by some people in town that with my background I could easily make it, that no one at the school was really that skilled or motivated. I was too new in town to know that last part was a lie. Ashley doesnt need help from others to be captain and still get her grades.

Well, with practice you could do both at the same time as well. You know Im more hanging out with you than tutoring nowadays. But unless cheer means as much to you as it does to Ashley I dont care if you go back or not. I know your improved grades will allow you to make the effort the right way, but what do you want?

Yes, and then theres also this. Kim took a second double cheeseburger, her third burger of the afternoon, as she watched Brians grin

I know you like watching me eat- and to beat out Ashley I couldnt go on doing this, she said grinning as she took a big bite.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 16, 2011)

*Chapter 18 - Trixie’s epiphany continues*

After Ashley again took over the team Trixie slowly started become a closet eater. Whenever she knew her aunt wasn’t watching she used her Social Security funds increasing to underwrite eating whatever she felt like. She was confident that she exercised enough that she really wasn’t likely to gain much &#8211; certainly not compared to the rest of the team she was using as her standard. 

“If I have a little padding and bigger boobs I can have a cool boyfriend too,” was her reasoning. 

She quickly established a routine based on what she knew would be her aunt’s obsessive checking up on her. She didn’t care about Auntie knowing where she was; she just feared she would be critical of her new found eating habits, her assurances to the contrary notwithstanding. 

If her aunt called her on her cell and told her that she was getting home late she knew she was safe. She could bake fresh cookies in the afternoon, then devour them with cold milk before preparing supper. She just had to be sure to air out the house and dispose of the trash. If not cookies, then some bakery treat, like donuts, fritters or éclairs. The game was to make sure her aunt wasn’t aware of what she was having, thereby avoiding criticism.

Meanwhile at school she gradually was changing over to eating like her peers and snacking as well &#8211; a little here and there to begin with, a daily candy bar, which became two. Slowly a slight muffin began to bulge out into an obvious tire of soft flesh over her tight pants. She resorted to wearing her shirt tails out and discreetly unfastening the top snap when seated. For cheerleading she took over Amber’s old outfit and it was very loose, but as her breasts stepped up a cup size and her ribs began to disappear under a soft layer of flesh she knew she’d added some weight. 

Trixie was convinced she was looking hotter by the day. In class she would at times fondle her soft muffin top, thinking about what she’d be eating later in the day. At home she would strip and stand in front of the mirror amazed at what she was seeing. Her body was so round yet not really fat, but far bigger than it once had been. 

When the after Xmas sales came she pulled $400 out of her savings account and bought a whole new wardrobe on a loose size twelve. That exercise confirmed to her Aunt what she been suspecting &#8211; Trixie had outgrown her clothes.

“So what is all this,” she demanded of her niece.

“A new wardrobe &#8211; and yes it’s a size or two larger Auntie. I have these things called breasts and a butt now and my clothes don’t fit,” Trixie announced.

“Your belly has been growing as well by the looks of things. What have you been eating, child.?”

“I’d rather you not call me child, bit obviously I’m eating enough not to be a skeleton. I have a boy friend now as well, as you may have noticed,” she said to preempt one of her aunt’s favorite predictions about guys not liking thick chicks.

Her aunt stood stupefied, then turned and left the room after saying “No, you’re not a child anymore and can do what you want. But you’ll learn in time.”

Trixie knew what she meant &#8211; she felt that guys would use a bigger girl until something better crossed their path. But she wondered how her Aunt could be so sure of that &#8211; she’d always been thin and was cast aside anyway. 

Although her Aunt hadn’t asked for details Trixie hadn’t lied having a boyfriend. Amber’s boyfriend Randy had a friend, Don Mathieson, who he’d arranged to take her to the fall dance. Since then they’d had a few double dates and ate lunch at school with some regularity. They weren’t committed to going steady, but had become friends. He was intelligent enough to be a companion and a good conversationalist in a mixed group. It was more social activity than she’d had all year up to that point, and it was obvious from the way he bought her food that her weight wasn’t an issue. 

The big problem was quite the reverse. Trixie thought of him as being as skinny as a rail. She began to think of ways to fatten him up. Don enjoyed her efforts, which basically consisted of cooking after school goodies to share with him, and encouraged them, although thus far they hadn’t shown much effect. But it became a shared interest and that’s what he wanted. 

All of this activity wasn’t lost on Linda, the newest addition to the squad. She saw Trixie as the main roadblock to her own ambitions to take Ashley’s place and wanted Trixie out of the way. She tried some rather lame anonymous tricks on Trixie, such as bogus forwarded emails describing phony faculty member scandals with Trixies name attached. 

The trail of the emails was designed to throw suspicion onto Kimberly, but no one believed they had originated with the ex-captain. She had no motive. was trying to get back in good graces and would if anyone hold a grudge against Ashley rather than Trixie. The question was who was doing it, and why.

Trixie, whose real name was Erica, had acquired her nickname in Intermediate School. She got it because she wore a blond ponytail and was somewhat of a social climber than a team player. Neither she or her aunt had any idea that the term began in Chicago with a meaning anything but a complimentary in intent, someone who would turn a trick with anyone if that’s what it took to get ahead.. 

Her sassy persona was a reflection of the insecurities from having lost her mom. But now, in high school, she’d successfully taken a step of independence from her fat phobic aunt. She’d resolved to not obsess over her weight and, if possible, add a few pounds to her new boy friend Don &#8211; a goal she’d mentioned to her Aunt to explain her likely increased use of the kitchen.

Aunt Rachel had Trixie invite Don over and immediately understood her point. Don was 5’ 10,” maybe 115 pounds. If Trixie was 130 (Aunt Rachel suspected it might be a bit more) she actually outweighed her taller, super-skinny boyfriend. But he was polite, obviously intelligent, and treated Trixie with respect. That counted for more than his physique.

“An odd match physically &#8211; but she could do worse,“ Aunt Rachel thought to herself. But it actually made her feel better about something she needed to share with Trixie the next weekend,

“Sweetie, I have to leave town for work for at least two weeks &#8211; it could be a month. Would you mind staying over at Louise Woods place? She has a spare room since her kids are gone and would make you breakfast. Then you could try your hand on your little project with Don.”

Trixie was totally surprised. Her Aunt had never left her for more than a day or two in over 12 years. But she embraced the idea instantly. Louise’s house was three doors down the block and she knew her fairly well. She was one of the few people who still called Trixie by her name of Erica.

“Its settled then &#8211; and good luck. Just try not to gain too much yourself while I’m gone. You know how Louise used to feed her kids. “

Trixie remembered the three Woods children. They certainly weren’t slender, but neither were they especially large. But she did recall that her Aunt used to be critical of the ready availability of treats that Mrs. Woods kept on hand. There were times she’d cared for Trixcie in the evening and she was a good cook.

The next Monday school would be resuming after the holidays and Aunt Rachel would leave the Saturday before with Trixie at Mrs. Woods. The mystery of the bogus emails remained unresolved but with the passing of the holidays Trixie had let it slip from her memory. She had time alone by herself to fill her way - and that meant filling the bellies of herself and her boyfriend.. 

-------

That Monday Trixie stood in her room in Louise Wood’s house, contemplating her slightly pudgy cheeks. The face looking back at her had slight dimples and a bit of fleshiness beneath her chin. She bit her lip, thinking that she looked cute and wondering what her school coaches and aunt would do if they knew what she was contemplating &#8211; a month of good food and rich desserts. . 

After seeing her Aunt off at the airport with Mrs. Woods on Saturday night the slightly stout host had taken Trixie home and shown her the room that would be hers. Then she asked when Trixie would like to get up on Sunday morning, saying “I’d like to offer you a welcoming breakfast &#8211; but don’t know if you’ll mind. Is your appetite good?”

“Oh I’m a cheerleader and swimmer, Mrs. Woods, so I’m not dieting or anything. I get plenty of exercise. I don’t want to impose, but I’m sure I’ll be ready for any breakfast you make,” she’d replied cheerfully. 

On Sunday morning Mrs. Woods prepared an apple pancake breakfast with scrambled eggs and beef patties, It was easily 30% larger than what Aunt Rachel would have done, Trixie thought as she poured syrup onto her stack of three pancakes, “So this is what Auntie was expecting. Well, I’m going to be a good guest!”

“Now this afternoon I have a friend, Leilani, coming in from out of town. You don’t have to come to supper with us if you don’t want to, but we’re going to the Old Spaghetti Factory. Do you want to come along?”

“Well, sure. That place is classic,” answered Trixie. She knew about the place, housed in a renovated streetcar terminal, with some of the booths inside the shells of old cars, but had never been there. This was definitely something her weight-conscious Aunt Rachel wouldn’t be doing.

That night she met Leilani, a large Hawaiian woman weighing well over 200 pounds. Both she and Louise turned out to have good appetites and as their guest Trixie followed suit, dining on a stomach-stretching Caesar salad, bread with butter, and the spaghetti with rich meat sauce. Knowing she was at healthy weight Trixie didn’t even consider calories, thinking only “yummy! This is great.”

That was still her attitude on Monday as she adjusted her outfit and prepared for breakfast &#8211; which for her typically meant some melons, a bowl of cereal and a piece of toast. But that was with her Aunt, not Mrs., Woods. 

“Good morning Trixie, I hear you. Breakfast will be ready shortly,” she called as soon as Trixie opened her bedroom door enroute to the bath.

“Oh? What are we having?”

“Muffins and quiche &#8211; I hope you enjoy it,” came he reply.

“Uh, OK, great. I’ll be there in about ten” Erica said.

“What is quiche?” she wondered. She had never had the dish, but soon found out that it was an egg-based custard like filling in a shell similar to pie crust &#8211; ingredients flexible. It was luscious, and Trixie had two large pieces. She also saw the potential.

“These are excellent!,” she declared as Mrs. Woods smiled. “Could you teach me to make them? I have a little project …”

She explained to Mrs. Woods her intention to make dishes for herself and Don with the hope of helping him add a few pounds to his lanky frame. Mrs. Woods gladly offered to help in any way she could,

Trixie already had her Monday meal for Don planned. She had him snack on Doritos with melted cheese while she prepared entrees of pasta and chicken for upper, then serve ice cream for dessert. Don enjoyed the attention and even allowed himself to be plied with seconds with his portion being larger. Of course before times Trixie normally had never had seconds at all, so what she was getting was also extra.

Louise had told Trixie that a neighbor had invited her to do a dessert for a bar-b-q on Wednesday and that she and Don would be welcome. Don readily accepted the invitation. On that night they both enjoyed a grilled Portobello Mushroom on the BBQ with some Balsamic Vinegar and melted cheddar cheese. along with a burger, potato salad, fries and a couple of cokes. Then they brought out dessert &#8211; a pineapple upside down cake. 

“Boy, you are doing your best to get me eating more,” Don remarked.

“I promised. Aren’t you enjoying it?”

“Well, honestly, yeah,” he agreed, noting to himself that Erika was eating pretty well herself. Don actually hated being skinny, but had never gained weight readily, so he appreciated the extra effort. 

“This b-b-q is great &#8211; but have you ever eaten at Oscar’s Roadhouse?”

“No &#8211; what’s that?”

“A fifty’s like place where they serve you exotic burgers in an old car hub-cap &#8211; although really the one they use for a plate wasn’t ever used for that. Want to go Saturday night?”

“Why not?” Trixie agreed

And so it was that on Saturday she and Don were each devouring Anaheim pepper chicken burgers with cheese and hebero mayo, served along with the obligatory baked beans, cold slaw and sweet potato fries, quaffed down with a bottomless raspberry teas. 

Mrs. Adams meanwhile had been introducing Trixie to new things to try on Don, which of course meant that Trixie ate them too. She tried to make sure that he always had more and generally succeeded. However, her own penchant for candy bar snacks at school and the ample breakfasts from Mrs. Adams made up for any shortfall. 
. 
The third weekend Mrs. Adams invited both Trixie and Don to a wedding reception at her church. Who could resist? Well, certainly not Trixie, who by now had an appetite eager to explore new vistas. After all, how many receptions does one attend in a year? Nor Don, who had never dreamed a pretty girl like Trixie would do so much with him.

She quickly found out it was more like a brunch, some deep fried eggrolls filled with meat, chicken with ricotta cheese and gravy over rice pilaf... But her favorite part was the chocolate mousse. Trixie had never had mousse before and she told Don “it was one of the most amazing things I've ever eaten. I thought it was ice cream at first. Then, duh, I should have noticed they were serving it to nearly 80 people and it wasn't melting.”

“You do realize we just crashed a reception where neither of us knew either the bride or groom?” Don asked as they went home.

“I know &#8211; but Mrs. Adams said 80% of the people were there from the bride’s side. By sitting with the groom’s side of the aisle it balanced things out. They don’t know we’re not related to someone who attends there every week. Wasn’t the food great?”

“Yeah, that it was,” marveled Don. It seemed as though Trixie was utterly shameless in her efforts to get him to eat. Thing was, he was enjoying it and his pants were tighter. He’d had to let out his belt a notch. 

It was now the fourth and final week before her Aunt’s return. Knowing that all good things might soon be coming to an end she went on a splurge fit, taking Don with her. There was another B-B-Q invitation, Three pieces of grilled chicken along with rice and salad plus two kinds of pie and a cake for dessert found their way to her gullet. Then the next evening she and Don hit up a Chinese restaurant (Don’s treat) and on the next two days had fast food fests at Taco Bell and Desert Queen (courtesy of Trixie).

As they waited with Louise at the airport Don confided to his girlfriend that her efforts had been successful &#8211; he now weighed 122 pounds, meaning he’d put on seven in one month. Trixie smiled and said she didn’t know hers and wasn’t going to look, but they both knew she had probably gained some as well. Louise planned on taking everyone out to supper and they were both ready for dessert. 

Rachel returned on schedule Friday evening, tired but pleased at the success of her month long assignment. She gratefully accepted Louise’s hospitality and made no remarks as Trixie and Don ordered hearty steak and potato meals, then had sundaes for dessert. They were obviously still in a happy relationship and she knew better than to interfere. Trixie went home with her Aunt Rachel, thanking Louise for her month of hospitality.

Rachel gave her niece a good night hug, not failing to notice the soft mess of her niece’s flesh, but held her peace and retired to her room. Trixie was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 16, 2011)

*Chapter 19 &#8211; Trixie’s new relationship with Aunt Rachel*

The next morning Trixie preened herself in front of her mirror, donning a size 8 bikini that had been fine at 130 pounds but which was now definitely snug and was too thin to properly contain her belly. Her top was also too small, as the cups could scarcely contain her expanded breasts. 

_“So far so good, but I’d better get one bigger &#8211; can’t have Aunt Rachel seeing me bursting out of this,”_ she observed. Her thighs were getting noticeably bigger as well. As she got ready for breakfast she decided to wear loose fitting clothes so as not to attract undue attention from her Aunt.

The strategy worked. Rachel slept in, affording Trixie a chance to make s jalapeño and cheese quiche as a surprise. She served it with a quarter cantaloupe to her aunt, who complimented her on her developing cooking skills. 

“Very good.” she exclaimed. “Is this the kind of thing you’ve been feeding Don?”

“Well, once so far. But actually this is the kind of thing Mrs. Adams does. Would you like to have this kind of breakfast here during the week? I could make it for you?”

The truth was that Trixie really didn’t want to give up the type of fare she had been enjoying.

“On special occasions perhaps &#8211; but not regularly. I can assure you I’d gain weight rapidly, much more than a young person like you, if I regularly ate like this.“

During the day Trixie went shopping, picking up a size 12 Bikini styled after her size 8. After a burrito combo in the food court she headed home for nap before Don picked her up for a Chinese buffet,

At the buffet she had three plates, including some deep fried eggrolls filled with meat, chicken with ricotta cheese and gravy over rice, sweet and sour chicken and honey walnut prawns. 

Sunday morning Rachel surprised Trixie with a small stack of waffles and some scrambled eggs. It was only half the breakfast she’d become used to, but as her aunt was appreciative of her effort Trixie was pleased

_“At least she’s not lecturing me about how I need to diet,” _she thought.

That day she and Don went o a concert in the park and Rachel told her niece to bring him home for supper. There she had prepared a green bean casserole with chicken. Both Don and Trixie had generous portions, and Don openly discussed Trixie’s cooking and its impact on his waistline. As he bragged abut her abilities with strata casserole it confirmed the success of the effort of what was being attempted. What surprised Rachel was that Don was totally aware and supportive of it. 

Don showed the better appetite, but then went a step extra in asking about dessert.

“Oh, I’m, sorry &#8211; I don’t normally do that,” replied Rachel

“That’s OK, answered Don, recognizing his faux paux.

“Oh, perhaps you two might just go some place and have something by yourselves,” Aunt Rachel graciously replied. An hour or so later they did just that,

Upon returning Trixie wondered what her Aunt might say. Predictably she was up enjoying television, but hit the mute button as Trixie started for her room.

“Have a moment, sweetie?” she asked.

“Oh, sure,” she said, conscious that her belly was absolutely bulging from a banana split and burger combo freshly eaten on top of supper. 

“Exactly what is a strata casserole?” she asked, hearkening back to the dish Don had bragged about at supper. 

“Several ingredients layered on top of one another in a casserole dish &#8211; like sliced potatoes with eggs and salmon in between. Its another thing I learned from Mrs. Adams,” Trixie replied.

“It seems I overlooked your aptitude for the kitchen in raising you,” Rachel said. ”The truth is, I never mastered such things myself and it didn’t occur to me in this age that someone like you would be interested in what ovens were used for &#8216;cause my generation thought they were old fashioned already.”

“Things today are convenient but have so many preservatives, Aunt Rachel. People my age are concerned a lot about getting back to older ways. Did you know that even fresh tomatoes in the produce aisle only have 1/8th the nutrition value as they did a hundred years ago. A lot of people are actually starting to grow their own!”

Rachel was stunned. She hadn’t expected a home economics lecture. 

“Hmm, well, would you like to set aside the area behind the garage to grow veggies and do some cooking for me as well? I’ve never had a strata casserole and it sounds like I need to get with the program?”

Startled, Trixie realized that her Aunt had strangely shifted from her position rejecting such an idea earlier in the evening. “Well, uh, sure. But if you gain a few pounds like Don has please don’t fuss,”

“Young lady, be merciful to an older woman. I’m trying not to fuss over the way you’re filling out, so give me a break. Alright?”

“Yes Auntie,” Trixie said contritely as she bent over and hugged her Aunt.

“And one other thing. What about supper &#8211; do you think you could delay things a bit and include me on occasion? You don’t really need to split your supper into two meals just to act like you’re barely eating. You have better use for your Social Security benefits I’m sure.”

Trixie winced. “I take it I didn’t cover my tracks very well?”

“I’m gone four weeks and what I had for a spice collection is way down &#8211; and then there are ones I never use. That told me some heavy duty cooking has happened even if you did throw out the garbage.” Aunt Rachel declared, and then smiled. 

“Actually I should be proud of you for carrying through on your little project; he does need some meat on his bones and you’re doing it up front. And as for you, well, its your body, so if you don’t mind I guess I shouldn’t.”

“Auntie, I’m still a cheerleader and on the swim team &#8211; its not like I’m really getting huge!”

“No, not at all &#8211; at least not yet. But what I see coming in time will just have to be. You seem happy enough and I’m now resolved that I’m going to enjoy your efforts. OK?”

“Alright, Auntie &#8211; now can I go to bed? Its after eleven?”

“Certainly &#8211; sweet dreams.”

In her room Trixie disrobed and sat on her bed, fondling her distended belly and looking at her once thin arms, now featuring a slight roundness. Heavy exercise or not, she was getting plumper. She knew what her aunt was alluding to, bit like the others on the Oakes High School squad the fact was that she rather liked her more Ruebenesque figure.

&#8216;When I get over 160 I’ll start counting calories,” she resolved, “but I’ll have graduated by then. Right now Don is project #1 and I can’t be distracted.”

She sent him a text message thanking him for a great night and the ice cream &#8211; then clicked off the light. 

- - - - 

The next Sunday Don and Trixie started the garden and worked out a menu for the next week, including two supper meals with Rachel. Tuesdays was pot-roast with baked potato and asparagus plus lemon meringue pudding for dessert. Thursday was a tuna casserole with a dessert of apple pie. Admittedly some of the veggies, especially the ones in the salads, were coming from Louise Adam’s garden as the one Trixie and Don had started wasn’t producing yet, But she had to admit they looked and tasted better. 

Meanwhile Trixie made breakfasts on Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Monday was poached eggs with corned beef hash, Wednesday was a salmon strata and Thursday was waffles with strawberries and melon. Aunt Rachel, who fully realized the calories involved much more than Trixie, still found herself looking forward to the next surprise, which truly surprised her. 

Rachel picked up on something else as well. Don was openly happy about his own gaining and his part in working on the garden while Trixie cooked. But he seemed equally happy to watch Trixie and Rachel enjoy their food. She began to wonder if there wasn’t a dual dynamic at work here. 

“If so, I’ll let it ride,” she thought. “Its only for a few months.”

As February came so did first semester grades. Trixie had three A’s and 2 B’ &#8211; her best ever in High School. She attributed it to her studying with Don &#8211; which was definitely a factor. Of course they had been eating together as well, so to celebrate they naturally turned to food, in this case a moderately expensive restaurant called Tony Romas.

Now Tony’s is known for its beef and pork ribs, but it also has chicken, steak and fish. This evening, after an appetizer of baked potato soup, they had some great fish specials. Trixie had pan-seared sesame crust Mahi Mahi while Don ordered Norwegian salmon. Both came with rice and vegetables. 

It had now been over a month since the last of the mysterious pranks, but Trixie, aka Erica, hadn’t totally forgotten, Neither had Don, and he had been doing some sleuthing.

“I can’t prove for sure who your email hoaxster is, but I think I know," he remarked as they sipped their soup.”

“Who?” Trixie asked.

“Your teammate Linda &#8211; using a connection at her cousin’s house so that it can’t be easily traced back,” theorized Don

“What?” exclaimed the startled Trixie, “How did you come to that conclusion?” 

“A friend of mine over at the university knows how to tracks hackers. The same principals apply to emails. We traced all three emails back to a common Comcast hub &#8211; but Comcast doesn’t service this area. So it seemed like a dead end. But then an announcement sent by Linda’s brother Walter for the Spanish Club came out; in it he casually mentioned he was composing it from his cousin’s house by plugging in his notebook. 

Now that cousin lives half a county away, over in Comcast cable territory. We traced it and bingo, same hub. Of course, all that proves for sure is a possibility; anyone with access to any machine linked to that Comcast hub is equally possible - but the coincidence is striking.”

“But why?” stammered Trixie.

“Two for one &#8211; if people believed the emails then Kimberly is off from Cheer permanently and Ashley gets to nominate the successor, who would possibly be Linda. If they suspected you then all the better because neither Ashley or Kim would have any other choice. At least that makes sense to me,” said Don

“So much intrigue! Don, you know that despite my nickname I’m really not a ditz and I don’t need cheer drama to be happy. I was hoping being in cheer would get me with a guy, and I kind of like what’s happening with you, big fella. The goodies you’re enjoying are of more interest to me than that kind of drama,” Trixie said as she reached over and stroked his forearm. 

“I sort of figured that. And by the way, I did get a new pair of trousers to accommodate your efforts,” Don noted as he moved from his empty soup bowl to the fish. 

”Well you need to keep up the effort and catch me, cause I&#8216;ve put on a few too. I really hope you’re bigger than me by the end of summer.” she smiled 

“If I keep eating like I have been that’s possible &#8211; I’ll be over 170, which with my height wouldn’t be bad,” Don said pensively.

Trixie bit her lip. She knew she wasn’t yet over 150, but unless her own gain slowed she too could be past 170. That would definitely be too much for cheer and Linda, assuming she was guilty, might get her desire by default. Actually it didn’t seem to matter that much. She was enjoying Tony Roma's atmosphere and her luscious supper. But there was a question she needed to address.,

“Umm &#8211; let me ask you something,” Trixie said. “I’m not predicting it will happen, but what if I get up to non-cheerleader proportions, would that make a difference to you?”

Don looked sat her and smiled, “Yes, it would make a big difference. We could have more time together since you wouldn’t be at practices. And then you’d get me up to where you want for sure!”

The dinner proceeded to its conclusion and neither felt like dessert. They went home stuffed, Don had dropped his bombshell and now needed to wait and see how Trixie would handle it.

Meanwhile with the new semester the cheerleading team switched over to basketball. The routines were less demanding, coming only for infrequent time outs and not involving pyramids and the like. Trixie took Ashley aside and told her of her suspicions; she was amazed to find that Ashley had wondered the same thing. 

“What do you want me to do? Confront her, then bounce her? I can understand why you might want to &#8211; especially if she confesses,” Ashley asked.

Trixie paused. “No, at the time I was upset but its history and not being continued. Now it doesn’t matter &#8211; and who would we replace her with at this late date? But at some point I’d like to find out why.”

“Agree. I think you’re very wise,” smiled Ashley. “Try for awhile to get close to her, maybe she’ll get enough guilt to come forward; if not, I’ll confront her. 

Over the next couple of weeks Trixie continued plying Don with after school treats such as apple crisp with ice cream and pumpkin pie with Kool Whip and cinnamon rolls with milk, Carmel brownies, cherry cobblers and the like. Every day it seemed featured a new goodie. 

His body was responding nicely. He’d twice had to let out his belt a notch and then bought some new trousers. But also noticeable was the impact on Trixie’s posterior and thighs. As a result her shorter tops no longer covered her waistband. Her plumpening belly and small developing love handles were plainly visible for all to see.

Don loved this. It fit in with the chunky boar look Ashley and her friends were promoting as a sort of latest fad. He made sure to compliment her on her look and it gave her a confident air even at lunch as she now openly ate dessert virtually every day. One teacher commented on the exposure and she feigned a crestfallen look 

“Yeah, it didn’t used to show. Guess I’ve picked up dome weight,” Trixie remarked. But inwardly she had no doubts or regrets. At least 20 others on campus had exposed guts bigger than hers &#8211; what were they going to do? Outlaw bare midriffs over a certain size on campus?

Trixie readily adapted to the new reality, even buying a new outfit and wetsuit for the swim team, whose season was about to start. This didn’t prevent a little teasing from another team member as she caught her devouring an oversize Almond Joy candy bar before practice “Hey Trixie, getting a little extra booty there I see.”

Trixie was ready. “Not that it matters, but haven’t you read your papers? A little fat can be good for a swimmer. Too little weight hikes frontal drag in the water according to a University of Miami study.”

“You mean you’re going to deliberately stay chunky,” responded her classmate, mouth agape.

“We’ll see how I do in practice &#8211; but its not a given that thin is in for swimmers. I can tell you that my boyfriend likes my added curves and I’ve no desire to diet,” Trixie said as she took another bite out of her bar.

“OK, so what’s with the wet suit?”

“Bottom line, it makes me faster in the water. The suit covers the torso and legs but not the head, shifting my centre of buoyancy toward the feet and putting me in a more horizontal position, This further reduces the frontal surface area which makes direct contact with the water. With wet suits, I&#8216;m simply more streamlined.”

“Duh, alright, So then you’ll be faster?

“In freestyle yes, although research says my bun is too big for the backstroke, so that’s not going to be helpful,” Trixie said, finishing off the last of her candy bar. 
.
Once in the water Trixie’s constant cheerleading exercising asserted itself. Fat or not she had plenty of muscle and easily out distanced everyone.

Don for his part loved indulging Trixie's new gourmand appetite as well as his own. On Saturday before noon he took her to a local food court Round Robin to share a Rajin Cajun chicken burger (deep fried chicken smothered in buffalo sauce, topped with pepper jack cheese) with steak fries. Then they went to the next door Coldstone’s where they each had a whole Love It sized cake batter ice cream filled with M&M's and gummi bears. She ate every bite and would have had some of his except that he’d finished it off first. 

That night they went to a privately hosted game night with pizza, chicken wings, salads soda and of course ice cream. Trixie contentedly grazed all evening, consuming four pizza slices, an equal number of chicken wings, potato and macaroni salads, and two huge bowls of ice cream. One of her classmates shook her head, noting the two large love handles forming on either side of her torso.

On Sunday morning the binge, for that is the only fair thing to call it, continued. Trixie had her usual pancakes, eggs and sausage for breakfast before Don picked her up. Then she offered to buy him some Kripy Kreme pastries to tide him over until lunch since he’d failed to have breakfast. He ate half of them, but she got a Krispy Kreme original glazed doughnut, a divine powdered doughnut with strawberry filling, and a custard filled puff. This was followed at lunch by a crisp burrito with regular mexi-fries and two tacos. 

She was truly as her Aunt Rachel had said, becoming a pudgy princess. But to her the important news as she looked in the mirror and saw her increasingly fleshy cheeks and underchin was that Don was developing a real belly and butt.

For four weeks she’d made a point of being nice to Linda, watching to see her reaction. The cheerleader was never openly rude to her fellow underclassman, but seemed a bit withdrawn. She looked longingly at lunch as Trixie would devour a pizza or cheeseburger, sometimes with hot chocolate and an apple fritter chaser. Trixie was constantly sharing with Don, trying successfully to get him to out eat her. She, however, was always having more than Linda &#8211; who never seemed to eat anything more than a salad or mini-portion..

Finally one day when Ashley had the team together after school at a neighborhood taco café there was a featured special of tilapia taco with pineapple-cilantro black beans and rice. Linda as usual just had one while everyone else was having at least two.

“Come on,” said Trixie, “have another &#8211; its free and soooo good.”

“Good for you and Miss Perfect, maybe &#8211; but you’ve both got what you want. You’re just patronizing me &#8216;cause I’m poor with no boyfriend.” Linda said softly, but Ashley heard. Rosa and Amber were preoccupied refilling their sodas and hadn’t noticed.

Quietly Ashley turned to Linda and confronted her. “Is that why you starve yourself, reject others and send emails using other’s names? Because you don’t have money or a boyfriend?”

Linda was startled, even more so when Rosa, suspecting what was going on, pulled Amber away, leaving Linda alone with Trixie and Ashley. 

“Oh yes, Trixie and I know those emails came from a Comcast site and that you have a notebook computer you use at your cousins. But we’ve been hoping you’d become a friend and explain why you did it. We’re not mad &#8211; the silliness hurt no one, but it tells us you’re hurting. Now what’s going on?”

“Who else knows?” she trembled.

“Can’t say for sure &#8211; the guys figured it out. But no one wants to report it. We just want to know why,” the team captain said.

“You’re not bouncing me?” Linda said.

“We’ve known for a month,” Trixie said. “Why would we do it now with only a few weeks to go. Why create a scandal?"

Janet’s eyes welled up with tears. “I knew that. I have parents that would beat me if I weighed what you two do &#8211; and they want me to win honors. Cheer is what I’m good at, not debate or swimming like you two. I just had to stay on the team.”

“You are so driven by fear and self-limitation. Let me let you in on a secret. Kim’s thinking of not even coming back &#8211; so what do you think about that if it happens?” stated Ashley.

“What?” exclaimed Trixie, “Why?”

“She’ll explain herself if it happens I’m sure . All I know is that its what her boyfriend Brian thinks best and she’s thinking about it. Meanwhile I&#8216;m happy with the team we have and there may be some surprises after the end of March. But Linda, no more shenanigans, OK?”

Linda nodded. “And I don’t have to eat pizza and macaroni till I pop as a penalty? I thought you guys would be sooo mad you’d make me eat until I was huge!”

Ashley shook her head. “This team is called the Boers &#8211; we’re not small. But those of who eat do it because it tastes good; we’re in better condition than a lot of people expect. Now, do I have your pledge to behave?”

“Yes, captain,” she said contritely.

Trixie couldn’t wait to get on her cell and tell Don he had been right &#8211; and then ask what he knew about Kimberly. She was intrigued by his reply.

“Rumor has it that Kim is listening to Brian; she knows that she was used to hurt Ashley. She is not wanting to diet or be used as a tool anymore. So anything is possible, but like Ashley says, its her choice.”

As soon as they hung up Don texted Randy and Brian, "I think its time. Trixie knows."

(Continurd on page two of this thread)


----------



## Britt Reid (May 16, 2011)

*Chapter 20  Ashley and Kim get their facts straight*

Kim had departed from her date with Brian wondering if she truly knew anything about what was actually real. Hed told her that her election to be cheerleading captain was effectively a power play with her as a pawn. Rosa had initially sent her to Brian just to find out his secret  but now Brian had told her that Rosa held the key to a further secret. This secret was one involving her, one that her parents apparently had a role in.

With her dad out of town Kimberly knew her mom and her would be together alone that very evening. They were having a classic comfort food, tamale pie, with ground beef, onion, bell pepper, tomatoes, Anaheim green chilies, whole corn, olives, raisins, and cheddar cheese plus Chile pepper and cumin topped with corn bread and sour cream. It bordered on the divine for Kims taste buds. 

As her mom anticipated Kim enjoyed it and even dished out seconds as she divulged Brians secret while as her mom listened attentively, but when it came time to serve dessert her borderline stout daughter surprised her.

Hold on, after all this hot stuff Ill have the ice cream in a minute or two, but mom we need to talk, Kim posited.

What about, darling? her mom asked. She knew it wasnt weight, because shed just polished off two helpings and was going to have ice cream. And her grades were going just fine.

Whos idea was it for me to try to be a cheerleading captain? Cause they didnt tell you and dad the real truth. They said the team here was a bunch of no talents with no one qualified to lead them. Actually they have plenty of talent and Ashley is a great leader, Kim gushed in a torrent.

Well, they talked to your father, not me, but one was the realtor who sold us the house, Bob Hedges. I think the other two were connected with the school board, her mom replied. 

Could it be that they were just jealous of Ashleys family and looking to freeze her out? Kim pressed.

I honestly dont know. But why? her mom replied.

Because I thought I was such great stuff and better than others when actually theyre just as good  maybe better. I feel like I was played for a fool. And I feel ashamed. Ive already apologized to Rosa for kicking her off the team, but now I think theres more to be done. . .

So youre planning to talk with them?

I think so. With the weight Ive gained I may just let Ashley keep her position. If what Im learning is true Im better off just being with Brian. 

The next day Kim informed Rosa that shed done what she suggested and talked with Brian, and now they needed to get together again. 

Sure, what about Arbys after school? the plump coed replied, adjusting her Chicana rhinestone tank top. Rosa loved the clothing line favored by her mom in plus sizes, even though she personally still easily fit into the traditional line.

That afternoon Rosa and Kim sat down with curly fries and toasted subs, hers a French dip and Swiss while Kim had a Philly beef. Rosa started things out with a friendly note, So now you know about Brian and his cousin?

Yeah, answered Kim, Why couldnt you just have told me?

Rosa tilted her head and raised her eyebrow. Like I said, I hear a lot of things but its bits and pieces  best that you go to the source.

Brian says youre a good source on how I really became team captain, Kim said.

Rosa sighed. Yeah. Some people with long memories remember a lot of stuff including why the school team is called the Boars. Ashley had me tell her what I know of the story earlier this semester  but short version is, some in this town blame her family for a lot of stuff and will take it out on whoever has the Morgan name, even a teenager in high school.

So they went to my parents and said you have this great daughter when really I was just a shill  they wanted to shaft Ashley?

Yes - and to the principal and superintendent they said youd better make this happen or we dont support you come next election on in your budget requests. continued Rosa. 

Thats extortion! Kim exclaimed.

Yes  and neither you or Ashley knew what was happening at the time, Neither did I  then. The good news is, Ash doesnt hate you. Shes aware it wasnt your doing. Thank her guy Randy for that. Hes been a saint in all this, related Rosa.

Are he and Brian in on this together? I know theyre friends, Kim said.

Rosa took a deep breath and chewed on her sandwich before continuing. Im sure they communicate at least. Its no secret what happened, Kim; you just werent close enough to anyone that they could tell you until now. When you came and apologized to me I knew you were rethinking your position and might be ready for the truth.

Kim closed her eyes. You know I plan on talking to Ashley next, dont you?

Rosa smiled. I was expecting it  and she is too. Do you want to do it over dinner tonight? I can call her.

Kim hesitated. I suppose Amber, Trixie and Linda all know as well?

Rosa shook her head. Not from my lips. Ashley came to me because Randy sent her. What the guys may or may not have said to one another, I cant say. But since Brian and Randy sent you and Ash to me and the others havent come I tend to think theyre in the dark as to all the details, Thats what Bradley has told me. I think our guys are up to something but are keeping it under wraps for now. Ive been told that we still have basketball season to complete, then it will be time for some decisions. They're up to something.

OK, call Ashley. I do need to make amends and the sooner the better. Kim replied. 

The supper at Ashleys was scheduled for four hours later and proved very cordial. Kim was impressed with the elegant manor to which the head cheerleader had been born. As a military child used to government housing in a dozen locations in her life it seemed somewhat pretentious, but Ashley moved in it with a grace free of any self consciousness. This was her turf and she treated both Rosa and Kim as equals. This egalitarian approach wasnt something rank-oriented military families did, but she followed Rosas lead.

After supper, a fine chicken cacciatore with mashed potatoes, green salad and asparagus, Ashleys mom discreetly served a cobbler and ice cream dessert and left the girls to their meeting. Rosa asked Ash to share the tale of their grandfathers, which Ashley did remarking, when Im through youll understand more than you can possibly have dreamed."
.
"My great-grandfather, Dan Morgan, along with his brothers Greg and Robert, founded this town over a hundred years ago. It was next to the canal so it was both a shipping point for farm products and manufacturing hub. Until the great depression they between them owned most of the factories and shops, employed most of the people. It was very paternalistic but everyone got long.

"Then came the depression. Everyone lost  there was no work, no commerce, just fear until the war started. Then everyone had jobs again, but it was different. Our family had sold out ownership of many things to survive and no longer had control of the communityy - not like before. The OPC (Office of Price Controls) ran everything. A lot of newcomers came in and the population grew. Bu 1950 we needed a new high school but no one had the cash to build it themselves.

Couldnt you issue bonds?

Thats exactly what was done, by vote of the people who also established a high school district.  but not before a lot of wrangling. The oldtimers wanted to preserve jobs for the poorer people, give them priority in new hiring. The newcomers only cared about profits for their stockholders. Unions understandably got involved on behalf of their members and their were strikes. My grandfather and his cousins initially sided with the unions, saying that they had a case for decent wages and safe working conditions. This made the newcomers angry at our provincialism.

When the school bonds were passed it was for buildings on land our family was donating. With it came naming rights for the school. But then we lost control of the school board to the newcomers .My grandfather allied himself with the families of the longtimers, such s Rosas grandfather, delegating the naming rights for the school to the student body. The newcomers didnt have as many students as the oldtimers yet, so the children of the oldtimers slapped the newcomers in the face by selecting the name Boars, which are wild pigs. The newcomers have hated the Morgans ever since but theyre stuck with the name because the Morgans control the naming rights in perpetuity.

At that point the oldtimers still had control, but then the unions started playing cozy with the newcomers. It was big labor and big business vs the small town natives. And its been a class-based war of oldtimers vs newcomers ever since.

And I was a newcomer so they thought my family would be on their side when they wanted to take you down?

Bingo  and I knew you werent personally responsible, didnt have a clue and wouldnt believe me.

And you cant do anything?

Its been this way for sixty years, sighed Ashley. If not the boar thing then downtown development, if not development then factories. Its all class envy by people who want things their way or the highway, and if they cant get it they turn nasty.

Kim thought of her fathers military background. Cant you counterattack?

As a practical matter, no. If we use raw economic power it creates a rallying point that drains resources even if we win. People always want to believe the big fish are exploiting the small ones  even when actually sometimes the big fish are protecting the smallest, Ashley explained.

What are you talking about? Kim asked in a puzzled tone as she finished her cobbler.

Rosa? Ashley said, a touch of weariness in her voice and looking to her friend.

Rosa closed her eyes, took a deep breath and began. A thousand times and more Ashleys family has blocked attempts to oust Hispanic businesses, helped families without insurance with medical bills, and interceded with government agencies. A phone call from certain people in our community to her dad, his father, his grandfather, for four generations. But always behind the scenes so that it doesnt become an endless line of beggars because even the Morgans arent unlimited in their resources. But when the need is real, theyve been there.

Kim was dumbfounded. Wow  and I come on the scene and act like a bully and you just took it. I-I-Im so sorry Ashley.

Ashley looked at Kim seriously, wanting her to understand something vital. 

My family, especially my Dad, knew you were being used and why, Kim, but I couldnt hit back. The temptation was to just walk away from the team and quit. It was what they expected and deciding to stay wasnt easy. But I was on the team because I wanted to help put on a show, not just be the big cheese. I have the brains and grades to make my own name and reputation sometime later. Cheerleading for me is just fun for the moment. I enjoy doing it  thats why I stayed despite the injustice.

And then when I really messed up, you made your move. Kim noted.

Yes, there was that. Ashley admitted.

Kim let out a breath. Did you know Ive thought of not even trying to come back? Ive gained weight, gotten a boyfriend and a new outlook on life. Cheer anymore isnt as big a deal for me as it is for you I suspect.

Ashleys interest was piqued. Randy had suggested this possibility, but now it was being openly discussed. Have you decided? 'Cause I know the school authorities are under the same pressures as they were before  they dont like me, my weight or the size of the team. Were in their face as the big bad bold Boars. But with your grades up I know I'll have to step down if you ask for it.

Ash, knowing what I do now, I cant see my doing that. Even before al this came up I was hesitating because graduation is so close. Brian says what I do about cheerleading is totally up to me, and when I lay this out I think my parents will too. But can I be the one to break the news that Im not asking to return? Kim asked

Ashley nodded her head. Coming from you I think is the only way to protect everyone  including the faculty. It gives them cover. 

Can I say something? interjected Rosa.

Of course, replied Ashley.

Before anyone says anything final to anyone check with Brian and Randy - this conversation is all good but theyre up to more than even I know for sure.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 16, 2011)

*Chapter 21 - Linda’s lament*

Amber was asleep after her latest date with Kevin, Robert and Nina. As she slept she had no way of knowing that Ashley and Kim had been speaking with Rosa, or that Randy and Kevin were getting together the next morning with Brian, Don, Bradley and Robert for breakfast. Amber was a follower, and a very good one, but not a grand strategist. Randy, however, thought in macros. He was quietly laying a foundation for something the town newcomer factions that so hated the Morton family could not anticipate.

Amber and her friends, except for Rosa, knew none of this. She did know that she, like the others, would probably be sleeping in. Amber’s mom had promised to make vanilla blueberry crepes in the morning and, had she thought of it, the picture would have given her a smile and caused her tastebuds to water. But she was too sated and slept soundly.

Likewise Trixie had gone to a movie with Don, then enjoyed a Baja Fresh chicken Diablo burrito on the way home. She’d played computer games until after midnight, then wandered into the kitchen and found some left over chicken and dumpling soup and some banana cake. That was more than enough to insure her slumber.

Yes, everyone was well filled, happy with the significant other in their life and content &#8211; except for Linda. 

Even though assured that there would be no retaliation for her prank, she had been nervous about her unmasking for a week &#8211; and that had manifested in a lot of eating, not from hunger or joy but from nervousness.

Despite her protestations of relief about not having to est pizza and macaroni till she popped Linda had effectively been doing just that. She started eating meals similar to her classmates at lunch, but the real changes were in the afternoon and evening. 

Monday she’d had a box of macaroni and cheese after school, then ice cream after supper. On Tuesday it was an out of the box pizza and butterscotch pudding. Wednesday she had a chance to attend an hibachi b-b-que and had a plate in her hand the entire evening &#8211; surprising her mom who asked why.

“I don’t know,“ just hungry I guess,” she fudged. Her mom accepted the answer and said no more &#8211; but might have if she’d seen the two pieces of pie and slice of cake she’d had for dessert.

Thursday night she had a real treat &#8211; a carton of Reese’s Pieces pastel colored eggs that were on special display at the market. She managed to nibble through the entire carton while studying. All that did was make her super thirsty so she went over to a local diner and had a “cake shake,” For those unfamiliar with this concoction it is drink served in a large bowl that is a blend of Vanilla ice, Cake Creme Frappee, Rainbow sprinkles, and 1% milk, all topped with homemade whipped cream and sprinkles. It is a great aperitif for lovers to share, but Linda drank alone.

Friday she went with her parents to her uncle’s house where she ate normally for supper &#8211; but then snacked the entire evening. To her mom this was quite unusual behavior and evidence that something was troubling her daughter. When they got home she decided to confront her, but in a way that she hoped would bring results.

“Linda, come in the kitchen for a moment. I have a surprise.” she said,”.

She broke out a quart of pistachio nut ice cream and laid out two bowls. Linda’s mind wanted to resist, but her eyes got big and her saliva did a Pavlovian response, so she gave in as her mom said ”“Here, thought we might share this as we talked.”

“OK, er, why?” Linda replied as she accepted her bowl.

“You tell me. You know I’m not one to worry about pounds &#8211; but what’s behind the improved appetite? You having boy problems?”’ her mom queried. 

“Lack of boy is more like it,” said Linda, ”every girl on the cheerleading team except me has gotten fat and they all have guys, now how weird is that?”

“So you’re trying to be like them?”

Linda shook her head. “No, not deliberately anyway. I’ve just developed an appetite this past week. I’ll try to be better!”

“Linda,” her mom said with as much kindness as she could muster. “Don’t let me control you. If you want to eat, or not eat, do it to please yourself &#8211; not me. But if you’re eating because something’s bothering you I’m, here for you. OK”

Linda smiled. “OK &#8211; I can tell you this. I made a big mess and was forgiven, but I’ve been fearful that it might come out anyway. That guilt may be part of why I'm stuffing myself. I’ll tell you what I did ….

After Linda finished recounting her prank her mom just shook her head. “Ashley and Amber seem pretty mature and charitable for teenagers. Well, enjoy your ice cream &#8211; I hope it helps.”

And with that she left, with Linda and her thoughts alone, knowing that the rest of the quart was in the freezer. But Linda already felt full and simply went to bed.

The guys were planning their meeting.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 22, 2011)

*Chapter 22  the guys compare notes*

The six teenage young men gathered around a table at IHOP, Kevin and Randy sitting together. Randy led off, OK, we all know what happened to Ashley with Kimberly. That thankfully has been sorted out. But its only the rattles on the tail of the snake. Now we need to lop off its head.

Which we do by what? Demonstrating in front of the Admin building against outside control by rich special interests? asked Bradley, obviously showing disdain for such a futile approach.

Well, people are protesting. Down in San Antonio the social engineers are spending two million dollars. You know what for? To put monitoring cameras in the lunchroom so big brother can monitor who eats and who throws away what. The parents are already protesting that  as they should, noted Brian

No, said Randy quietly. Were not fighting quite the same thing. This isnt about our girlfriends weight. The newcomers here want dissatisfaction and unrest towards the Morgans and the oldtimers. Demonstrations only play into the hands of the authority structure, which the newcomers largely control right now. 

So youre saying that what drives out darkness is light, not rebellion. Sort of like  the dark side vs the Jedi.

So where are our light sabres? Its great to talk about bringing down the axis of evil but ighting the authority structure is like tilting at windmills. Bradley argued.

Kevin spoke up. Randys got a strategy thats as good as a lightsabre. But first we need to understand the weakness of Freud and his nephew Bernays.

Ber---who? said Bradley, obviously confused.

Brian jumped in, He is known as the father of propaganda and spin  check it out on the Internet. Every special interest group, fascists and progressives, corporations and unions have been manipulating people with his theories forever  well, at least for a century. 

Yes, Kevin replied. It wasnt fat kids in the cafeteria then, or who was influential in the student body. Then it was eugenics and making this country a consumer based and throw away plastic society. Certainly not the free and individual-centered country the founders dreamed of. But dont just blame it all on Bernays or Freud.

Why not?

They simply developed theories of human behavior by observing patients in mental hospitals. They thought, like Karl Marx, that religion was an opiate of the proletariat. They saw only the dark side of human nature and came up with ways of manipulating it by exploiting fear and greed while ignoring the light  substituting their idea of light.

Exactly right, agreed Randy. Lets face it  religion in their day had largely become irrelevant. It was a tool of the state and various special interest rather than a moral conscience. Freud and Bernays saw that religion as it was practiced in their day wasnt faith, hope and love. Rather it had become a means of control. So they instead embraced humanism (which some equate with statism) controlled by an enlightened elite as the alternative.

Yeah, and now its weight control by the state just like political control and all the rest.

True. You can track it by looking at revolutionaries from the sixties like Saul Alinsky and Bill Ayers. Just like the newcomers vs the Morgans they think social change advances with chaos  which of course they, as the revolutionary elites will dominate. 

Youve been listening to Mr. Rice and his geo-political talks in civics class I can tell, noted Bradley.

Thats part of why teachers are given tenure  they are supposed to be can teach without fear of being fired. But Mr. Rice tries to teach people to research and think, Kevin said

Randy continued Hes told us to go out on the Internet and learn whats not covered in the textbook. And that is the key  human nature isnt all the dark side. There is a positive side as well  some call it true religion --- based on individuals reflecting the light force of faith, hope and love towards others. This focus on the individual is freer and far better than statism  and without the taxes.

And that includes the right to be fat or a cheerleder without kow-towing to the newcomers!

So youre saying we cant all just keep going out with our chubby girlfriends and let the world pass us by? Robert said.

Not unless we want things like what happened with Ashley and Kim to take over completely in every area of society. We need to help people see there is another way. It sounds hopelessly idealistic, but we need to replace greed and fear with virtue and reason.

isnt that what religion and philosophy should have been doing?

Probably, but in large measure in large measure it began to get co-opted about the time of President Jackson, Randy said.

So what do we do if not demonstrate? Bradley queried. Hed heard about Kevin and Randys plan beforehand and shared what he knew with Rosa, but he didnt know it all.

To begin with Sherry can use her tv program that Amber and Monica joined me on about the cafeteria. We dont need to expose the shenanigans of the newcomers, just highlight good works. She can also debunk the newcomers by telling the real history of the Morgans. But just being talking heads isnt enough - we need to be ready to follow through with examples others can share in.. Kevin said

And Oakes High fits into this how? Don asked.

We know what is going on that is good as well as the problems. We and the girls can be Sherrys researchers. Rather than engage the newcomers head on in a fight (which is exactly what they want because it creates a problem for the power structure to solve) we instead emphasize the light.
And we get Sherry to help us how  oh, you and Amber have already discussed this with her? queried Robert.

Actually Kevin and I, but yes. Its now time to get the girls on board. Randy replied. 

Ive been a skeptic on this, so has been Rosa, but the way you paint the picture it could work, especially if we use Facebook, My Space and You Tube. They can illustrate what people can do apart from the government. I will admit that government has become a vested interest in its own right, said Bradley.

The founding fathers saw that as a potential problem, concurred Randy. 

Lets not forget that States rights and the Bill of Rights werent originally insisted on because of slavery. The concern was that large states couldnt be allowed to gang up on the smaller ones.

Or the smaller ones to collectively dominate the larger, either, observed Brian.

Whatever, said Kevin. The point is that if we show that oldtimers acting as individual volunteers can solve problems that government cant then we dont need the newcomers bureaucracy. 

Im not sure I quite understand, said Don.

Kevin tried to lay it out. deTocqueville saw town hall problem solving as the primary difference between American representative democracy and Imperial Europe. Socialism came along later but just changed the players in the patriarchy. The founding fathers had to fight the clergy and royalty; now its an elite bureaucracy dominated by politicians and business owners.

Capitalism shifted it over to bankers and corporations. Unions were a needed counterweight who then became a special interest in their own right. If were going to have a real republic based on principles of freedom there is a cost. We need to be aware of all the power centers and not be beholden, financially or otherwise, to any of them. 

Its tough to do, acknowledged Randy, but the alternative is a culture of 
mass dependence that exploits minorities and then eventually implodes. It happened to the Romans, the British, the Japanese Shogun, the Soviets and can here. You certainly cant find free peoples in the third world!

The third world generally doesnt have resources or education either, observed Bradley.

OK, count me in, said Don.

After bringing the girls aboard the group began a website, studentsforfreedom.com, and developed a series of Success Story scripts for Sherry to broadcast. Each featured examples of volunteers in service following the principles of the oldtimers. This contrasted sharply to the inevitably more expensive and impersonal (plus being less effective) approach of the newcomers. The latter were not, by design, personally labeled or called out. The young oldtimers understood that, like Kimberly, most newcomers were not bad people, just not aware. 

Not unnoticed was the fact that most of the Oakes High school stringers were on the hefty side. As anticipated the newcomers tried to manipulate this disfavorably by feeding extraneous talking points to sympathetic reporters.. 

Were who we are and not worrying about it, Ashley replied to one reporters observation about her size. Judge and report on us for what were doing instead of our waistlines. That is just so much Hollywood imaging that followers of Bernays and the spinmeisters can get away with  were for real.

It took nearly until graduation for the impact to really begin to be felt, but gradually local churches and service clubs began asking that their success stories be told as well. An entire shift in thinking had begun because the larger members of the Oakes High student body took a stand.


----------

